# knitting tea party 12 december '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 12 December 14

My word program kind of balks when I get too many recipes lined up in the queue so maybe I should get started on Fridays opening so I can use up some of them. Then I can go to my email and start looking at all the recipes I have flagged as possibilitlies. Sometimes I think I should just list recipe after recipe after recipe of all the ones I find in a weeks time. Which would be quite a few more than I will post this week.

Today is Sunday  and at 5:00pm it is 36°. Heidi has been grocery shopping most of the day  have an idea there was also some Christmas shopping done also. However  at breakfast this morning she was saying her larder was totally empty  they were totally out of cereal. Now that may not seem overwhelming to you  but heidis children love cereal  and when she is out mayhem occurs. So I am sure there will be quite a bit of cereal in her grocery cart along with the other staples with which to feed her charges.

She also has my grocery list  which begins  cat food  dog biscuits  kitty litter  with fabreze - ear mite get rid of stuff  to wit Heidi says dad  maybe we should have a little food for you on this list. Other than a few cans of veggies Im not sure what she is bringing home. Heidi does take good care of me whether I deserve it or not.

Yeah  we have a new intercom. This past Saturday the village of defiance showcased their downtown small businesses by having a scavenger hunt. Each clue took you to a different small business (including the fifth stitch  ellen told Heidi to tell me to come in and knit with her  lol  maybe I will) and at each place you got something  like candy, etc. another of the businesses is a small electronics shop and while there gary asked them if they had intercoms. They didnt sell them but the owner had bought one several months ago to use at the cash register to the back room but once he got it realized he couldnt use it. So he sold it to gary.

Now  you have to understand defiance is a very small town  and it takes a small town for the following to happen. The store owner just gave the unopened brand new intercom to gary and said  take it home and use it and see if it works for you  and if it does you can come in and pay me when you have time. We are definitely going to keep it  in fact gary was over this afternoon to mount it on the wall like the original was. Looks great  works great  no more Heidi having to run across to tell me the coffee is ready  a win win situation. So Friday gary will go in and pay the man.

I thought this week I would start off with some meat dishes. Last week it was soup  and I can make a meal out of soup  but some people like myself am still a meat, potato, gravy type of person. So lets see what I can come up with.

Halibut Roasted With Red Bell Peppers, Onions, and Russet Potatoes Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 363, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 392mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 31g, Cholesterol: 53mg, Protein: 39g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

2 medium potato(es), russet, (about 1 pound), scrubbed, halved lengthwise and cut into 1/2-inch spears 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 large pepper(s), red, bell, quartered, seeded and cut into eight 1/2-inch wedges 
1 large onion, white, peeled and cut into 1/4-inch wedges 
1/2 teaspoon salt, divided 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
2 tablespoon parsley, flat-leaf, coarsely chopped 
2 teaspoon lemon zest, coarsely chopped 
1 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1 clove(s) garlic, crushed 
1 1/2 pounds fish, halibut fillets, about 3/4 - inch thick, skin removed, cut into 4 portions 
1 medium lemon, cut into wedges

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F. Place potatoes in a large roasting pan or on a large rimmed baking sheet; drizzle with oil and turn to coat evenly. Add bell pepper and onion. Season with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper.

Roast the vegetables, turning the potatoes once or twice and moving the pepper and onion pieces around so they brown evenly, until the potatoes are starting to brown and are almost tender, about 35 minutes.

While the vegetables are roasting, finely chop parsley, lemon zest, oregano and garlic together to make gremolata. Season halibut with remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper, then sprinkle with 2 teaspoons gremolata.

Remove the pan from the oven. Increase oven temperature to 450°. Push the vegetables to the sides of the pan and place the halibut in the center. Spoon some of the onions and peppers over the halibut. Arrange the potatoes around the edges, turning the browned sides up.

Roast until the vegetables are browned and tender and the halibut is opaque in the center, 10 to 15 minutes more, depending on the thickness of the fish. Sprinkle the remaining gremolata on top.

Arrange the halibut and vegetables on a platter or individual plates. Serve with lemon wedges.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/halibut-roasted-with-red-bell-peppers-onions--russet-potatoes.aspx?

Tomato Chicken Parmesan

Yield 6 Servings

Ingredients

2 eggs, beaten 
1 C. grated Parmesan cheese 
7 oz. seasoned bread crumbs 
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1 Tbs. vegetable oil 
12 oz. pasta sauce 
6 slices Monterey Jack cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees (190 degrees C).

Pour beaten eggs into a shallow dish or bowl.

In another shallow dish or bowl, mix together the grated Parmesan cheese and bread crumbs.

Dip chicken breasts into beaten egg, then into bread crumb mixture to coat.

In a large skillet, heat oil over medium high heat.

Add coated chicken and saute for about 8-10 minutes each side, or until chicken is cooked through and juices run clear.

Pour tomato sauce into a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking dish.

Add chicken, then place a slice of Monterey Jack cheese over each breast, and bake in the preheated oven for 20 minutes or until cheese is completely melted.

Yield: 6 servings

Dorothy Hadler, Menasha, WI
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/tomato_chicken_parmesan.htm

Best Breaded Pork Chops Recipe

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

4-6 boneless pork chops at least 2 inches thick 
2 C. Italian Bread Crumbs 
3-4 eggs

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Scramble eggs in a glass or tin pie plate and put the bread crumbs in another pie plate.

One at a time, cover the pork chops thoroughly in the egg mixture and then the bread crumbs.

Place evenly spaced on a lightly coated baking sheet and bake for 1 hour or until juices run clear.

Makes 4-6 servings.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/best_breaded_pork_chops_recipe.htm

Perfect Stuffed Pork Chops Recipe

Ingredients:

5 boneless pork chops
10-12 slices thin smoked prosciutto ham
10-12 slices organic Swiss cheese (or regular if preferred)
3/4 C. sliced or small diced mushrooms
1 tsp. fresh ground pepper (or to taste)
1 tsp. salt (or to taste)
1/2 tsp. ground cloves

Directions

Carefully slice each pork chops down one side making a pocket.

Stuff each chop with two generous tablespoons of mushrooms first, then 1-2 slices of smoked prosciutto, and then 1-2 slices of Swiss cheese, trying not to overstuff. (Hint: Always add the mushrooms first so they will be held in the cavity by the prosciutto and Swiss cheese.)

If you choose to, you may use toothpicks to close the openings in your chops. Sprinkle the chops with salt, pepper and ground cloves lightly rubbing the spices into the chops. You can refrigerate them at this point to cook later if you choose.

Sear chops 2-3 at a time in a large saute pan on medium-high heat on both sides, approx. 2-3 minutes per side. (Hint: Overcrowding your pan with too much food will lessen the heat of the pan, and your food will not cook evenly or be seared with the golden brown you're looking for in this fabulous dish.)

Remove pork chops from pan and place them in a glass baking dish and place in 400 degree oven for 10-12 minutes or until cooked through.

Serve with garlic mashed potatoes and grilled tomatoes.*

+Grilled Tomatoes: Preheat grill to medium-high. Grill tomatoes, turning a few times, until they soften and the skins are blistered and charred in spots, about 8 minutes. Sam asks: could you do this under the broiler during winter?

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/perfect_stuffed_pork_chops_recipe.htm

Cider-Brined Pork Roast with Potatoes and Onions

Makes 8 servings

If you like, you can coat the pork with the coriander and chill it for an extra night before roasting for more flavor. It will also help the pork get a good sear.

Ingredients

1 cup (packed) light brown sugar
1 cup kosher salt plus more
8 bay leaves, divided
3 tablespoons coriander seeds, divided
1 teaspoon black peppercorns plus more freshly ground
1 quart unfiltered apple cider
1 8-bone pork loin roast (about 5 pounds), chine bone removed, rib bones frenched, tied with kitchen twine
6 Yukon Gold potatoes (about 2 pounds), unpeeled, quartered
4 medium red and/or yellow onions, halved, stem ends intact
5 tablespoons olive oil, divided

Preparation

Bring brown sugar, 1 cup salt, 2 bay leaves, 1 tablespoon coriander seeds, 1 teaspoon peppercorns, and 2 cups water to a boil in a medium saucepan. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until sugar and salt dissolve, about 4 minutes. Transfer brine to a large bowl and add cider and 2 cups ice. Let cool.

Place pork and brine in a large (2-gallon) resealable plastic bag. Seal bag and chill at least 8 hours.

Remove pork from brine and pat dry with paper towels. Let sit at room temperature 1 hour.

Toss potatoes and onions with 4 tablespoons oil in a large roasting pan or on a large rimmed baking sheet; season with salt and pepper and set aside.

Place rack in lower third of oven and preheat to 425°F. Using the side of a chef's knife, crush remaining 2 tablespoons coriander seeds. Season pork with salt and pepper and rub all over with crushed coriander. Heat remaining 1 tablespoon oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Cook pork until browned on all sides, 810 minutes.

Transfer pork to roasting pan and nestle in among vegetables. Tuck remaining 6 bay leaves under kitchen twine over top of pork. Wrap bone tips with foil to prevent burning and roast, turning vegetables halfway through, until an instant-read thermometer inserted in the center of pork registers 140°F, 6075 minutes.

Remove foil from bones and transfer pork to a cutting board; let rest 30 minutes before slicing between ribs into chops.

DO AHEAD: The pork can be brined 2 days ahead. Keep chilled.

per serving (8 servings) Calories918 - Carbohydrates68 g - Fat45 g - Protein59 g - Saturated Fat14 g - Sodium3,354 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat5 g - Fiber5 g - Monounsaturated Fat22 g - Cholesterol 179 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Cider-Brined-Pork-Roast-with-Potatoes-and-Onions-51193660?mbid=nl_120114_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7325513&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=580080880&spReportId=NTgwMDgwODgwS0

Honey-Vinegar Leg of Lamb with Fennel and Carrots

Ingredients

2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 cup fresh flat-leaf parsley leaves
1 tablespoon fennel seeds, crushed
1/2 cup fennel fronds plus more for serving
1/2 cup olive oil, divided
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
1 79 pound bone-in leg of lamb, tied
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/3 cup honey
4 fennel bulbs, sliced 1/2" thick
16 small carrots (about 2 pounds), unpeeled, halved lengthwise if large

Preparation

Pulse garlic, parsley, fennel seeds, and 1/2 cup fennel fronds in a food processor until very finely chopped. With motor running, slowly add 1/4 cup oil and process until smooth; season generously with salt and pepper (mixture should taste quite salty as this is the only seasoning meat will get). Rub parsley mixture all over lamb. Transfer to a roasting pan, cover, and chill at least 8 hours.

Let lamb sit at room temperature 1 hour. Bring vinegar and honey to a boil in a small saucepan. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until slightly thickened, 810 minutes. Set glaze aside.

Place racks in lower third and middle of oven and preheat to 325°F. Toss fennel and carrots with remaining 1/4 cup oil in a medium bowl and arrange half around lamb in roasting pan; place remaining vegetables on a rimmed baking sheet.

Roast vegetables on baking sheet on lower rack and lamb on middle rack until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of lamb registers 100°F, about 1 hour.

Increase oven to 450°F, brush roast with glaze, and continue to roast until an instant-read thermometer registers 120°F, 2025 minutes longer. Transfer lamb to a cutting board and let rest 30 minutes before carving (temperature will rise to 140°F for medium-rare while lamb is resting).

Continue to roast vegetables, tossing occasionally, until golden and tender, 2025 minutes longer.

Serve lamb with vegetables, topped with fennel fronds.

DO AHEAD: Lamb can be rubbed with parsley mixture and vegetables can be prepped 1 day ahead. Cover separately and chill.

NOTE:Slice it right

Carving a leg of lamb is easier than you think. Here's how to do it with flair.

1. Position the roast so that the meatier side faces down. Using a long, thin-bladed knife and holding the end of the shank bone, remove a few strips of meat from the top side, working parallel to the bone.
2. Rest the leg on the flat area you just created. Cut thin slices perpendicular and all the way down to the bone, starting at the end farther away from you.
3. Starting at the top and working away from your body, slide the knife underneath the slices you just made. Remove in one long sawing motion.
4. Rotate the bone and repeat with the less meaty side; trim any remaining meat from the sides of the bone.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Honey-Vinegar-Leg-of-Lamb-with-Fennel-and-Carrots-51193690

Bacon and Spinach-Stuffed Rib-Eye Roast

Makes 810 servings

Ingredients

Stuffing:

1 pound sliced applewood-smoked bacon, cut crosswise into 1/2" pieces
1/2 cup finely chopped celery
1/2 cup finely chopped shallots
3 garlic cloves, chopped
2 1/2 cups cooked (or three 10-ounce bags frozen, thawed) spinach, squeezed dry, finely chopped
1/4 cup crème fraîche or sour cream
2 cups coarse fresh breadcrumbs made from day-old white bread
1/2 cup finely chopped scallions
1 teaspoon chopped fresh sage
1 teaspoon chopped fresh thyme
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg, preferably freshly grated
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 large eggs, whisked to blen

Roast:

1 5-bone standing beef rib-eye roast (1013 pounds), chine bone removed, fat trimmed to 1/4" thickness
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh thyme

Preparation

For stuffing:

Pulse bacon several times in a food processor to coarsely chop. Scrape into a large skillet; cook over medium heat, stirring often, until bacon is browned but not crisp, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a paper towellined plate to drain. Pour off and reserve 2 tablespoons bacon drippings for another use. Return pan to medium heat. Add celery, shallots, and garlic; cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are soft, about 5 minutes. Stir in spinach and crème fraîche; cook, stirring occasionally, 23 minutes longer. Scrape mixture into a medium bowl.

Stir breadcrumbs, scallions, sage, thyme, and nutmeg into stuffing mixture. Season to taste with salt and pepper. DO AHEAD: Can be made 1 day ahead. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. Stir in eggs. Spread stuffing out on a rimmed baking sheet; cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until stuffing is firm, about 1 hour.

For roast:

Let meat stand at room temperature for 4 hours.

Arrange a rack in lower third of oven and preheat to 450°F. Set a V-shaped rack inside a large roasting pan. Place roast on a work surface with bones standing straight up. Using a knife, cut along bones so only 1" of meat is attached at base of bones.

Pull bones away from meat to create a 3"4"-wide pocket at the top. Lightly pack stuffing into pocket. Starting at one end, tie kitchen twine horizontally around the bones to keep them in place and secure the stuffing. Tie the roast vertically between each bone.

Season the roast (including the bones) generously with salt and pepper, rub with oil, and sprinkle with thyme. Place roast, bones facing up, in prepared pan; wrap bone tips in foil to prevent burning.

Roast beef for 20 minutes. Reduce heat to 350°F and continue roasting for about 3 hoursbeginning to probe center of roast at the 2-hour markuntil an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of roast registers 110°F115°F for rare and 120°F125°F for medium-rare.

Transfer the roast to a carving board; tent loosely with foil. Let rest for at least 20 minutes and up to 1 hour. Remove the twine.

Carving option 1: Cut between the ribs to make 5 large bone-in steaks to be shared.

Carving option 2: Spoon stuffing into a serving bowl. Slice off rib rack by cutting through strip of meat at base of bones. Slice between bones and transfer ribs to a platter. Place meat on a work surface; cut into 1/4"1/2"-thick slices. Transfer slices to platter with ribs and serve with small spoonfuls of stuffing on the side.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Bacon-and-Spinach-Stuffed-Rib-Eye-Roast-368971

Roast Rack of Lamb with Natural Jus

4 main-course servings

A rack of lamb, being a red meat, is roasted to a lower internal temperature than chicken, veal, or pork, meaning that it releases little in the way of juices during the roasting process. To supplement the jus, spread the roasting pan with the trimmings from the rack (with the fat trimmed off) or a pound or so of lamb stew meat cut into small pieces and brown these in a hot oven before setting the rack on top. The flavor of the jus can also be accentuated by caramelizing the juices once or more after deglazing as described above for the saddle of lamb.

Ingredients

1 american rack of lamb or 2 new zealand racks of lamb 
salt and pepper to taste
trimmings from the rack or 1 pound (450 grams) lamb stew meat cut into 1/2-inch (1 cm) pieces 
broth or water as needed

Preparation

Season the lamb and allow it to come to room temperature. Preheat the oven to 450°F (230°C).

Spread the lamb trimmings or stew meat over the bottom of a roasting pan just large enough to hold the rack and roast until lightly browned, about 30 minutes.

Place the rack on top of the trimmings (this base of trimmings is called a fonçage) and slide into the oven. Roast until springy to the touch, about 25 minutes. Let rest, loosely covered with aluminum foil, for 15 minutes.

Put the roasting pan on top of the stove and pour over a cup (250 milliliters) of broth. Bring to a boil and boil until a brown crust of caramelized juices forms on the roasting pan. Pour out any liquid fat floating on top. Deglaze again with a cup (250 milliliters) of broth and scrape up the juices. Repeat the caramelization as many times as practical before deglazing a final time. Pass the jus in a sauce boat at the table.

Reprinted with permission from Sauces: Classic and Contemporary Sauce Making by James Peterson, © 2008 John Wiley & Sons, Inc.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Roast-Rack-of-Lamb-with-Natural-Jus-51120020

Chile-Marinated Pork with Vietnamese Brussels Sprouts

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

5 1/2 tablespoons vegetable oil, such as grapeseed, divided
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
3 garlic cloves, finely grated, divided
2 teaspoons finely grated ginger
1 1/2 tablespoon hot chile paste, such as sambal oelek
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Two 1-pound pork tenderloins 
2 tablespoons fish sauce
2 tablespoons lime juice
1/2 teaspoon honey
1/2 to 1 red Thai chile pepper, very thinly sliced
1 1/2 tablespoons finely chopped roasted unsalted peanuts
1 1/2 pounds Brussels sprouts, trimmed and halved
3/4 cup low-sodium chicken broth or water
1 tablespoon butter 
1 tablespoon roughly chopped mint

Special Equipment: Large oven-safe skillet

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F.

In a medium bowl, whisk together 2 tablespoons oil, vinegar, soy sauce, 2 grated garlic cloves, ginger, chile paste, and 1/4 teaspoon salt.

Place pork in a large resealable plastic bag and pour marinade over, tossing to coat. Marinate for 30 minutes at room temperature.

In a small bowl, whisk together remaining 1 grated garlic clove, fish sauce, lime, honey, chile pepper, peanuts, and 1 tablespoon water. Set aside.

On a rimmed baking sheet, toss Brussels sprouts with 1 1/2 tablespoons oil and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Roast 15 minutes, then toss. Continue to roast until browned and cooked through, 10 to 15 minutes more. Transfer to a large bowl and toss with 2 tablespoons of the vinaigrette. Taste and add more vinaigrette, if desired.

Meanwhile, heat a large skillet with 2 tablespoons oil over medium-high heat.

Remove pork from marinade (reserve marinade) and sear on 3 sides until lightly browned, about 3 minutes per side. Turn tenderloins onto their fourth side and add broth to pan. Transfer skillet to oven and roast pork, basting occasionally, until internal temperature reaches 140°F for medium rare or 145°F for medium, 10 to 13 minutes more (temperature will rise by about 10 degrees after cooking). Transfer pork to cutting board and let rest 5 minutes, and reserve skillet.

Add reserved marinade to the skillet and reduce over medium heat, stirring and scraping up the browned bits, until thickened to a pan sauce that coats the back of a spoon, 3 to 5 minutes. Remove from heat and whisk in butter. Taste and adjust seasoning.

To serve, slice pork and drizzle with pan sauce. Spoon Brussels sprouts onto plate, sprinkle with mint, and serve additional pan sauce on side.

Do ahead: Chile marinade and fish sauce vinaigrette can be made one day in advance.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Chile-Marinated-Pork-with-Vietnamese-Brussels-Sprouts-51248500

Janet McCracken's Rib Roast with Tapenade

Makes 8 to 10 servings

NOTE:Be sure to start one day ahead; the tapenade-coated roast needs to chill overnight for the seasonings to penetrate the meat. Serve this showstopper with a no-fuss seasonal side, like glazed carrots.

Ingredients

Tapenade:

1 cup brine-cured pitted black olives (such as Kalamata)
1 cup brine-cured pitted green olives (such as Picholine)
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons chopped fresh thyme
2 tablespoons drained capers
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
3 garlic cloves, chopped
1 anchovy fillet packed in oil, drained

Roast and sauce:

1 four-bone standing beef rib-eye roast (about 11 pounds), chine bone removed, fat trimmed to 1/4"-1/2" thick
1 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt plus more
Freshly ground black pepper
1 cup dry red wine (such as Merlot)
2 cups reduced-sodium chicken or beef broth
2 sprigs thyme
2 tablespoons (1/4 stick) unsalted butter, room temperature, divided
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour

Preparation

For tapenade:

Pulse all ingredients in a food processor until a coarse purée forms. DO AHEAD: Tapenade can be made 1 week ahead. Place in a small bowl. Cover; chill.

For roast and sauce:

Line a rimmed baking sheet with plastic wrap, leaving a long overhang on both ends. Place roast on top. Season meat with salt and pepper, then rub tapenade all over roast. (If fat cap is thicker than 1/4", cut in between fat and meat, starting on side of fat farthest from bones and continuing to within about 1" of bones; your butcher can do this for you. Peel back layer of fat, leaving attached; season meat and spread some of tapenade under fat. This will help seasoning penetrate the meat. Lay fat back over meat.)

Tie 2 pieces of kitchen twine crosswise and 2 pieces lengthwise around roast to secure. Wrap tightly with excess plastic wrap and chill overnight. Let roast stand at room temperature for 1 hour before cooking.

Preheat oven to 425°F. Unwrap roast; set on a rack inside a deep roasting pan. Pour 2 cups water into bottom of pan. Roast meat until deep brown, about 40 minutes. Reduce heat to 325°F and continue to roast until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the thickest part of meat registers 120°F for medium-rare (temperature will climb to 125°F after removed from oven), about 1 1/2 hours longer. Transfer rack with roast to a cutting board; let rest for at least 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, pour off fat from roasting pan; discard fat. Add wine to pan, set over medium heat, and cook, stirring to dissolve any browned bits from bottom of pan. Transfer liquid to a medium skillet and bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce heat and simmer until wine is reduced to 1/4 cup, 7-8 minutes. Add broth and thyme sprigs; cook until reduced to 3/4 cup, about 15 minutes.

Stir 1 tablespoon butter and flour in a small bowl until well blended. Whisk half of butter mixture into pan sauce. Return to a simmer and season to taste with salt and pepper. Sauce should be thick enough to coat a spoon but still runny. Whisk in remaining butter mixture to thicken more, if desired. Whisk in remaining 1 tablespoon butter.

Carve roast. Serve sauce alongside.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Janet-McCrackens-Rib-Roast-with-Tapenade-51134520

Roast Lamb with Marionberry-Pecan Crust

Jan Schroeder of Corvallis, Oregon, writes: "A great thing about my job is that I get to do a lot of cooking. I work for the berry industry and one of my duties is developing recipes. I often get ideas from local chefs, but it's also rewarding to see what I can come up with on my own."

Ingredients

2 well-trimmed racks of lamb (each about 1 1/4 pounds)
6 tablespoons marionberry or boysenberry jam
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
3/4 cup finely chopped pecans
6 tablespoons minced fresh Italian parsley
3/4 cup fresh breadcrumbs made from crustless French bread
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter,melted

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F.

Sprinkle lamb with salt and pepper.

Combine jam and Dijon mustard in small bowl; whisk to blend.

Mix pecans, Italian parsley, and fresh breadcrumbs in another small bowl to blend.

Spread half of mustard glaze over rounded side of each lamb rack.

Pat half of breadcrumb mixture over mustard glaze on each.

Drizzle each with 2 tablespoons melted butter.

Transfer lamb to large rimmed baking sheet.

Roast until breadcrumb topping is golden and thermometer inserted into lamb registers 130°F for medium-rare, about 30 minutes.

Cut racks between bones into individual chps and serve.

Test-kitchen tip: For fresh breadcrumbs, grind pieces of crustless French bread in food processor to coarse crumbs

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Roast-Lamb-with-Marionberry-Pecan-Crust-231289

yesterday  Monday  was sunny with haze  today hazy  the sky looks like a winter sky if you know what I mean. It is 39° midafternoon and there is very little breeze. So it really isnt too bad outside if you dont mind the damp  we had rain during the night  not sure how much but there is a sizable puddle at the end of the drive.

We have a new animal in the house  no  not me  Heidi. She insists it is not staying  but she admits it is very cute and very soft and she slept upstairs with alexis last night  actually it belongs to alexis. Get this  some guy stops and asks the way to the animal shelter (which is two or three miles north of us) and he has this kitten in his arms. Of course once alexis got her hands on it it was a forgone conclusion what was going to happen. Charlotte is here to stay.

I was sitting at my computer when ayden showed up with a kitten  he said they were going to keep him and mommy said if he had kittens they could keep two of them. My grandsons have no knowledge of gender here. I repeated the above conversation with Heidi this morning at breakfast to wit hand over heart with a gasp in no way came out of her mouth. Famous last words. If he is preggers  I predict two more kittens in the moser household.

I was getting ready for be last night  midnight maybe  and gary is at my door peering in to see if I am still up. In he walks with a litter box seeing if he could borrow some kitty litter. How does one borrow kitty litter  I certainly dont want it back when alexis is done with it. So now charlotte has her own litter box and I think she is fairly safe from expulsion. Did I mention she still has all her claws!

When gary comes over for the trash tonight  tomorrow is trash pickup  I will ask him to help me put drops in survivor kittys ear for ear mites. Her ear swelled up  looked like a big blister and it itches  I think ear mites  so we will see if the drops help  I certainly hope so although it doesnt seem to bother her any.

Speaking of gary and trash in the same sentence  and I say this lovingly for gary is indeed a sweetheart  but he is the most trash conscious person I have ever known. He will come home from work  kiss Heidi hello  say hi to the kids of his way to the kitchen to get the trash from under the kitchen sink  make his rounds for any other trash in the house and take it out to the trash bin  this is a daily routine. And when he comes to my house he looks around for any trash I have that is not in the trash basket. I also have trash baskets beside the computer desk and in the bathroom. Not even if there is just two or three inches of trash in them he will collect them and put in new Meijer bags. So I tell him there is no more trash and he leaves them alone and I let them fill to the top before bringing them out to him. Dont get me wrong  I really appreciate his coming for my trash  if fact he will be over tonight since trash pickup is tomorrow.

Bailee wants a pig. She thinks they are cute. Little pigs are cute  big pigs not so much. Pigs can be very personable  I had a friend in seattle that had a pet pig  who topped the scales around 350 pounds. He kept said pig in the house and walked it like a dog. When we would meet up with them my dogs would sniff around and you could just see a big neon question mark above their heads. Guy loved his pet pig  the pig even slept with him - a bit dangerous I would think  really  what if the pig rolled over? Bailees pig would stay in the barn and eventually I would be taking care of it  which would certainly get me out of the house more often.

I think we need some more recipes. Im debating whether I want to continue in the mode I am in  the website I am using has 25 recipes like the ones I have already posted  but I think that would be a little much so I am going to give you the url for the site  I encourage you to look at it  all the recipes look great  actually I wish I had a cook  I would ask him to go right down the line and fix each one.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipesmenus/slideshows/holiday-roasts-1121?slide=3&slideRecipeTitle=Chile-Marinated-Pork-with-Vietnamese-Brussels-Sprouts

Sweet and White Potato Spears

Servings: 8 servings, 1/8 recipe (116 g) each 
What you need
1-1/2 lb. (675 g) sweet potatoes (about 3), cut into spears
1-1/2 lb. (675 g) baking potatoes (about 5), cut into spears
1/2 cup Kraft Calorie-Wise Zesty Italian Dressing
1/4 cup Kraft 100% Parmesan Light Grated Cheese
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley

Make It

Heat oven to 375°F.

Toss potatoes with dressing.

Spread onto rimmed baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray.

Bake 1 hour or until tender, turning after 30 min. and topping with cheese for the last 5 min. Sprinkle with parsley.

SUBSTITUTE: Substitute 2 tsp. dried parsley flakes for the fresh parsley.

SPECIAL EXTRA: Sprinkle lightly with garlic powder before baking.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/sweet-white-potato-spears-88790

Spinach and Bacon Pasta Toss

8 servings, 1-1/2 cups (375 mL) each
What you need

1 pkg. (375 g) wide egg noodles
1/2 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1 lb. (450 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces
2 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
4 cups lightly packed baby spinach leaves
1 cup Kraft Mozzarella Shredded Cheese, divided
8 slices bacon, cooked, crumbled*

Make It

Cook noodles as directed on package, omitting salt.

Meanwhile, heat dressing in large skillet on medium heat. Add chicken; cook and stir 5 to 7 min. or until done. Add tomatoes; cook 1 min., stirring occasionally.

Drain noodles, reserving 1/2 cup cooking water. Add noodles and reserved cooking water to chicken mixture in skillet; stir. Remove from heat. Add spinach, 1/2 cup cheese and bacon; mix lightly. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

*Place bacon in single layer on paper towels on microwaveable plate; cover with additional paper towel. Microwave on HIGH 3-1/2 to 4 min. or until bacon is crisp.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/spinach-bacon-pasta-toss-91724

Crispy Salsa Chicken

Servings: 4 servings, 1 chicken breast (163 g) each

What you need
4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb./450 g)
1 pouch Shake'N Bake Extra Crispy Original Coating Mix
1/2 cup salsa
1/2 cup Kraft 4 Cheese Italiano Shredded Cheese

Make It

Heat oven to 400°F.

Coat chicken with coating mix as directed on package; place on baking sheet.

Bake 20 min. or until chicken is done (170°F).

Top with salsa and cheese. Bake 5 min. or until cheese is melted.

SERVING SUGGESTION: Serve with a side of Kraft Dinner Macaroni and Cheese, and hot steamed broccoli.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/crispy-salsa-chicken-104601

Beef and Cheese Foldover

What you need

1 lb. (450 g) extra-lean ground beef
1 onion, chopped
1 cup frozen corn
1/2 cup Cheez Whiz Cheese Spread
1/4 cup ketchup
1/2 cup hot water
2 cups all-purpose baking mix
1/2 cup Kraft Tex Mex Shredded Cheese
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley

Make It

Heat oven to 375ºF.

Brown meat with onions in large nonstick skillet. Stir in corn, Cheez Whiz and ketchup; set aside.

Add hot water to baking mix; stir until mixture forms dough. Shape into ball. Place on lightly floured surface; knead 5 times or until smooth and no longer sticky. Roll out to 12-inch circle; transfer to baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray.

Spoon meat mixture onto centre of dough; spread to within 2 inches of edge. Fold edge of dough over meat, leaving centre uncovered.

Bake 20 min. Top filling with shredded cheese; bake 2 to 3 min. or until melted. Sprinkle with parsley.
Cover the baking sheet with parchment paper instead of spraying it with cooking spray.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/beef-cheese-foldover-131542

Chicken Enchilada Recipe with Butternut Squash

Makes 8 enchiladas

Ingredients

2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken breast tenderloins, cut into bite sized pieces
2 Idaho Russet Potatoes, peeled and cut into bite size cubes
12 ounces cubed Butternut Squash
8 10-inch flour tortillas
2 cups red enchilada sauce
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
salt and pepper to taste
Shredded lettuce and diced tomatoes, optional

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Heat skillet to medium. Add 2 Tablespoons olive oil and heat through.

Carefully add chicken pieces to the oil. Cook for 7-8 minutes, stirring occasionally, until chicken is cooked through and no longer pink. Set aside.

In the meantime add cubed potatoes and butternut squash to a stock pot filled with water. Bring to a boil, cooking for approximately 8-10 minutes, or until tender.

Drain water from the stock pot. Combine chicken with potatoes and squash. Add 1 cup shredded cheese. Stir together. Salt and pepper to taste.

Add ¼ cup filling to each tortilla, rolling up and tucking ends under. Place in a large casserole dish.

Continue to do this until all tortillas are filled and in the pan (the pan will be tightly full).

Pour enchilada sauce over the enchiladas. Top with remaining 1 cup of cheese.

Bake at 350°F for 20-25 minutes, or until cheese is melted.

Serve alone or top with shredded lettuce and tomatoes.

http://dineanddish.net/2014/12/chicken-enchilada-recipe-butternut-squash/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DineAndDish+%28Dine+and+Dish%29

Truffled Taleggio and Mushroom Pizza

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

One pound pizza dough, thawed if frozen
1/2 pound sliced mushrooms
3/4 pound cold Taleggio or Italian Fontina, rind discarded and cheese sliced
1 teaspoon white truffle oil (optional)

Preparation

Put a large heavy baking sheet (17 by 14 inches) on lowest rack of oven, then preheat oven to 500°F.

Stretch out dough on a lightly floured surface, pulling on corners to form a roughly 16- by 13-inch rectangle. Transfer to a tray lined with parchment paper. Lightly prick dough all over with a fork.

Slide dough (still on parchment) onto hot baking sheet. Bake until top is puffed and pale golden in patches, 6 to 10 minutes.

Remove from oven; prick any large bubbles with a fork and flatten. Scatter mushrooms over crust, then season with salt and pepper and lay cheese on top.

Bake pizza until edge of crust is deep golden and cheese is bubbling and golden in patches, 8 to 10 minutes. Drizzle with truffle oil (if using) and season with pepper. Serve immediately.

per serving (4 servings) Calories650

Carbohydrates60 g - Fat31 g - Protein34 g - Saturated Fat17 g - Sodium1,345 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat3 g - Fiber4 g - Monounsaturated Fat8 g - Cholesterol99 mg

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Truffled-Taleggio-and-Mushroom-Pizza-241997?mbid=nl_120614_Daily_rotd&CNDID=&spMailingID=7330622&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=580257134&spReportId=NTgwMjU3MTM0S0

Amish Yumasetti Casserole

Serves: 10 servings

Ingredients

1 12 ounce package No Yolks Extra Broad pasta noodles
2 pounds ground beef
1 onion, chopped
2 cups frozen peas
2 cans (10 ounces each) cream of mushroom soup
1 can (10 ounces) cream of chicken soup
1 cup sour cream
3 cups crumbled bread
3 tablespoons butter, melted

Instructions

Cook the No Yolks noodles according to the package directions.

Brown the ground beef along with the onion. Drain the fat off the meat.

In a large bowl, combine the noodles, beef, peas, soups and sour cream.

Pour the mixture into a greased 9x13 (or even a bit larger) greased baking dish.

In a small bowl, toss the bread crumbs with the melted butter. Sprinkle the bread crumbs on top of the casserole. The pan will be very full.

Bake the casserole in a 350 degree oven for 40-45 minutes, or until is heated through and lightly browned on top.

Notes: For the bread crumbs, we used leftover hamburger and hot dog buns that we had in the freezer. This is a great way to use up some of those spare pieces of bread!

http://www.tastesoflizzyt.com/2014/11/04/amish-yumasetti-casserole/

Spicy Tuscan Style Sausage Ragu

Ingredients:

2 Tbsp olive oil
3/4 pound sweet Italian pork sausage , casings removed
3/4 pound hot Italian pork sausage, casings removed
1 large red onion, finely chopped (I used 2 Tbsp dried minced onion)
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/2 cup dry red wine (I used beef broth)
1 28 oz can Italian peeled tomatoes with their juice, chopped (I pulsed them in the food processor)
1 28 oz can tomato puree
Salt and pepper to taste
1 cup heavy cream

Directions:

In a large skillet, heat the oil over medium heat.

Crumble the sausages into the pan and cook, stirring frequently to break up the lumps, until the meat is lightly browned. Add the onion and garlic and cook until the onion is tender.

Add the wine (or broth) and scrape the bottom of the skillet.

Pour the contents into the slow cooker.

Add the tomatoes, tomato puree, salt and pepper.

Cover and cook on low for 5 hours.

Stir in the cream and cook for 1 hour more, or until the meat is very tender. Taste for seasoning.

http://www.plainchicken.com/2011/12/spicy-tuscan-style-sausage-ragu-secret.html

Fragrant Chickpea Stew Recipe

Quick Info:

Servings
Quick Meal
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 255, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 703mg, Dietary Fiber: 8g, Total Fat: 6g, Carbs: 45g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 9g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, canola 
1 teaspoon cumin seeds 
1 medium onion(s), red, chopped 
5 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon coriander, ground 
1 cup(s) water 
1 medium potato(es), red, scrubbed and cut into 1-inch cubes 
19 ounce(s) beans, garbanzo (chickpeas), or 15-ounce can, rinsed 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black, coarsely ground 
2 tablespoon cilantro, fresh, divided 
1 medium tomato(es), cut into 1-inch cubes

Preparation

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat; cook cumin seeds for 10 seconds. Add onion and garlic; cook, stirring, until dark brown, 5 to 8 minutes. Add coriander; cook, stirring, for 20 seconds.

Stir in water, potato, chickpeas, salt, pepper and 1 tablespoon cilantro. Bring to a boil.

Reduce heat to low, cover and simmer until the potato is tender, 15 to 20 minutes.

Add tomato, increase heat to medium and simmer, uncovered, for 1 to 2 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining 1 tablespoon cilantro and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/fragrant-chickpea-stew.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20141207

Recipe for Spaghetti Squash Latkes, roasting squash, roasting seeds

Makes 12 latkes

Ingredients:

1 medium spaghetti squash
Olive oil, for drizzling
Salt and pepper
1/4 cup thinly sliced green onions
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley
5 sage leaves, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 large egg
1/4 cup Pecorino Romano, grated
1/4 cup chickpea flour (or GF oat flour) 
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Peanut oil for frying

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Cut the squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds. Lightly drizzle the flesh with olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Roast in the oven, cut-side up for about 40 minutes or until tender. (Read more: How To Cook Spaghetti Squash in the Oven.)

Allow the squash to cool slightly, then use a fork to shred the squash into strands. Transfer your squash "noodles" to a strainer to drain any excess liquid.

In a large bowl, combine the sliced green onions, chopped parsley, chopped sage leaves, and minced garlic. Once the spaghetti strands have drained of excess liquid, add them to the bowl with the herbs and toss to coat. Fold in the egg, Pecorino Romano, chickpea flour, salt, and pepper. Toss all of the ingredients together until the mixture is well combined.

Using a soup spoon, scoop a generous amount of the squash mixture into your hands and form into patties, one by one, and lightly flatten. Make sure you shape all of your patties before heating the oil. Heat one tablespoon of peanut oil in a large pan. Once the oil is hot (you can test by adding a strand of squash  if it sizzles, you're ready to go), add the patties, making sure not to overcrowd the pan.

Depending on the pan size, you should be able to fry about 4 to 5 latkes at a time. Fry for about 2 minutes, or until golden brown and crispy. Flip the latkes and fry for another 2 minutes on the other side. Transfer the cooked latkes onto a paper towel-lined plate. Repeat with the rest of the mixture and additional peanut oil.

Serve the latkes hot with sour cream or crème fraîche.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spaghetti-squash-latkes-recipes-from-the-kitchn-213774

How To Cook Spaghetti Squash in the Oven

What You Need

Ingredients
1 medium spaghetti squash (2 to 3 pounds)

Equipment

Sharp chef's knife
Cutting board
Soup spoon
Medium-size roasting pan or baking dish
Fork

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F: Preheat the oven while you prep the squash.

Slice the squash in half: Use a chef's knife to cut the spaghetti squash lengthwise from stem to tail. Spaghetti squash are really tough and hard, so be cautious and work slowly. You can cradle the squash in a balled-up dish cloth to keep it steady as you cut.

Scoop out the seeds: Use a soup spoon to scrape out the seeds and stringy bits of flesh from inside the squash. Be careful of actually digging into the flesh though  we want that! The inside should look clean and fairly smooth. Discard the seeds (or save them and roast them for a snack!).

Place the squash in a roasting pan: Place the squash halves cut-side down in a roasting pan.

Pour in a little water (optional): Pour a little water in the pan, enough to cover the bottom. Your squash will roast just fine without it, but I find that the water helps the squash steam and become more tender. You can also cover the pan with aluminum foil, if you prefer.

Cook the squash for 30 to 45 minutes: Transfer the squash to the oven and cook for 30 to 45 minutes. Smaller squash will cook more quickly than larger squash. Check the squash after 30 minutes to gauge cooking.

The squash is done when tender: The squash is ready when you can easily pierce a fork through the flesh all the way to the peel. The flesh will also separate easily into spaghetti-like strands. You can also taste it right now  if the noodles are still a bit crunchy for your taste, put the squash back in the oven for another 15 to 20 minutes.

Scrape out the squash: Use a fork to gently pull the squash flesh from the peel and to separate the flesh into strands. The strands wrap around the squash horizontally  rake your fork in the same direction as the strands to make the longest "noodles."

Serve the squash: Serve the squash immediately, tossed with a little butter or olive oil. Spaghetti squash will also keep refrigerated for up to a week, or frozen for up to 3 months.

Additional Notes: Roasting the Squash Whole: Instead of cutting the squash in half, you can also roast it whole. Roast until a fork can easily pierce through the outer peel and all the way to the interior of the squash, about an hour. Slice in half and carefully remove the seeds and stringy flesh, then scrape the flesh as directed above.

Roasting the Seeds: Yes, you can roast spaghetti squash seeds just like pumpkin seeds! Follow this tutorial: How To Roast Pumpkin and Squash Seeds.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-cook-spaghetti-squash-in-the-oven-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-178036

How to Roast Pumpkin and Squash Seeds

What You Need

Ingredients
A large winter squash such as a pumpkin
Neutral oil such as canola, rice bran, or coconut
Salt
(Optional additions: see recipe notes)

Equipment

Colander
Baking sheet
Spoon or spatula
Airtight container

Instructions

Scoop and clean the seeds:

Preheat oven to 300°F.

Cut the squash according to how you are going to use it. Scoop the seeds from the cavity and place in a colander. Pinch away all the large chunks of squash flesh and strings.

Place the colander under cool running water and remove any additional squash flesh. Shake colander to remove water.

Dry the seeds: Dump the seeds out onto a towel and pat to dry. The seeds might stick to the towel a bit.

Oil and salt the seeds: Place the seeds on a baking tray and drizzle with a small amount of oil, approximately 1 teaspoon for 3/4 cup of seeds. Add a pinch or two of salt.

Toss and bake the seeds: Toss the seeds until they are evenly coated with oil and salt. Spread out so they are in a single layer, though some overlapping is fine. Place the baking sheet into the oven. Roast until the seeds are just starting to brown, about 20 to 25 minutes. If your oven has uneven spots, you may want to stir after 10 minutes.

Remove and cool: Remove the seeds from the oven and let the seeds cool on the tray. Enjoy right away or keep for a few days in an airtight container.

Recipe Notes: Sweet Pumpkin Seeds: Omit or reduce the salt and roast the seeds on parchment-lined baking sheet. Let cool, then toss with brown sugar or a little maple syrup. Not too much, just enough to lightly coat the seeds. You can also add cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg or other 'sweet' spices. Toss well to coat evenly. Return the tray to the oven and continue to roast for another 10 to 15 minutes or so.

Sweet-Hot Pumpkin Seeds: Toss the seeds with a little honey and sriracha or chili flakes. A little cumin might be nice, or curry powder. Roast as with sweet seeds.

Savory Pumpkin Seeds: Add herbs such as chopped rosemary, dried oregano and/or spices such as smoked paprika, chili powder, cumin to the seeds before roasting. Check carefully to be sure the herbs and spices aren't browning too quickly. If so, roast at a sightly lower heat.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-roast-pumpkin-and-squash-seeds-4687

Sautéed Brussels Sprouts with Lemon Garlic Butter

Ingredients

2 pounds Brussels Sprouts, trimmed and cut in half
2-3 tablespoons Olive Oil
1 tablespoon Butter
1 teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes
4 cloves Garlic, chopped
1 Lemon, zested and juiced

Instructions

In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium high heat.

Add the trimmed Brussels and saute for 7-9 minutes until golden brown and fork tender.

Once caramelized, add the butter, red pepper flakes and garlic and saute for 1 minute more. Remove from heat and stir in the lemon zest and lemon juice and season with salt and pepper. Serve as needed.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/sauteed-brussels-sprouts/?utm_source=What%27s+Gaby+Cooking+Subscribers&utm_campaign=0530d04d61-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_73605f05d9-0530d04d61-22973817&ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)#.VIKY9mctDwo

Rosemary Roasted Turkey

Ingredients

3/4 cup olive oil 
3 tablespoons minced garlic 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil 
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning 
1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
salt to taste 
1 (12 pound) whole turkey

Directions

Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).

In a small bowl, mix the olive oil, garlic, rosemary, basil, Italian seasoning, black pepper and salt. Set aside.

Wash the turkey inside and out; pat dry. Remove any large fat deposits.

Loosen the skin from the breast. This is done by slowly working your fingers between the breast and the skin. Work it loose to the end of the drumstick, being careful not to tear the skin.

Using your hand, spread a generous amount of the rosemary mixture under the breast skin and down the thigh and leg. Rub the remainder of the rosemary mixture over the outside of the breast. Use toothpicks to seal skin over any exposed breast meat.

Place the turkey on a rack in a roasting pan. Add about 1/4 inch of water to the bottom of the pan. Roast in the preheated oven 3 to 4 hours, or until the internal temperature of the bird reaches 180 degrees F (80 degrees C).

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Rosemary-Roasted-Turkey-2/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=155156133&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-11-13&prop28=Feature_2&prop29=Title&me=1&eaid=8519082

Ham and Cheddar Scallion Biscuit Sandwiches

Makes 8 sandwiches

Ingredients:

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 1/2 tablespoons kosher salt 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 1/2 sticks chilled unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 cup chilled buttermilk 
1/2 cup thinly sliced scallions 
9 large eggs, 1 lightly beaten 
16 slices cheddar cheese (about 1 pound ) 
16 slices Virginia ham (about 1 pound ) 
2 tablespoons canola oil

Directions:

In a large bowl, whisk the flour with the sugar, salt, baking powder and baking soda. Pinch the butter into the dry ingredients to form pea-size clumps.

Stir in the buttermilk, scallions and the beaten egg just until a dry, shaggy dough forms. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and knead gently just until it comes together. Pat the dough out to  a 1/2 -inch-thick rectangle.

Using a 4-inch round cookie cutter, stamp out 6 biscuits. Gently press the scraps together  and stamp out 2 more biscuits. Arrange the biscuits on  a parchment paperlined baking sheet and freeze for 30 minutes.  

Preheat the oven to 375°. Bake the biscuits for about 20 minutes, until golden brown. Let cool slightly, then split in half, laying the halves cut side up on the baking sheet.

Cover each biscuit half with 1 cheddar slice and 1 ham slice. Bake until the cheese is melted, about 8 minutes.

In a large nonstick skillet, heat the canola oil. Crack 4 eggs into the skillet and cook sunny side up over moderately high heat until the whites are set and the yolks are runny, 2 to 3 minutes.

Set the fried eggs on 4 of the biscuit  bottoms and keep warm while you fry the remaining eggs.

Close the sandwiches and serve immediately.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ham-and-cheddar-scallion-biscuit-sandwiches?xid=DAILY120614ViewRecipe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Darowil had to leave the house before Sam started this week's KTP, so I'm posting her summary for her.

SUMMARY 4 DECEMBER 2014

*Sams* left arm is still not good but he feels that much of it is arthritis which has been worsened by the immobility with the break and so is not likely to improve much and needs to learn how to live with it. His leg is improving slowly.

*Puplover and Rookie* had a lovely catch up and *Gwen* put off seeing Marianne because she thought she should spend time with her DH instead. Planning on going this week instead.

This weeks computer problems have hit *Dreamweaver* - and not satisfied with one all the devices are playing up at the same time.

*Tami_ohio * has been struggling this week and *Jknappva and angelam* have both lost cousins recently reminding them that we never know what is coming.

*Silverowl* popped in to say that Pauls father is not doing well and so she has little spare time for KTP. *Bella* Pacers 2yo family friend is still very unwell and needed surgery this week to replace a feeding tube that had been dislodged. *Chrisel*had minor surgery last week and was still drained from this. *Patocenzio* has had a cold for a couple of weeks. *Kate* had an outing planned with her friends but had to pull out because of diarohea. As she had Luke later in the week I assume she settled and was feeling OK by then.

Now for the good health news *EJS* finally has her new glasses and is now getting used to them- she is though also congested. And *Ohio Joy's* grandson Tim has surprised the doctors with how well he has gone without medication and are planning ot remove the pump that had been delivering this medication for sometime.

Some bad weather in a number of areas impacting on our members *Caren* needed to drive to the airport but fortunately had Jamie for company and *Cashmeregma's* son has been travelling at night-but is OK.

*Julie* has had a tough couple of weeks with the house agent which culminated in her being given 90 days notice so she is looking for somewhere else to move to and needing to pack up 13 years worth of accumulated gear- including much of Fales. She is taking the agent and owner to the Tribunal because of the way she has been treated by them over this issue.

*Kehinkle*popped in quickly as well.

And *Pacer's* Matthew best friend is getting married soon with a Bridal Shower at the end of the month.

*Ohio Joy* received a lovely bag of yarn via the Guild from a friend's estate.

And *Darowil's* DH finished his Bachelor of Theology after only 28 years.

*Rookie* got a new kitten overnight (well I guess it was really day for her but while I was sleeping!)

*Kates* Luke seems to be starting to settle in Nursery school- just in time for a Christmas break

Photos 4th December, 2014
4  Purple  Frosty morning
5  Caren  Coffee
11  Cashmeregma  Coffee cup
13  Pacer  Knitting/Matthews drawing
15  Shirley  Pacers knitted bell
19  Khinkle  Wool mincer/Lila and Santa
21  Lurker  Kotuku by Rei Hamon
23  Cashmeregma  Racoon
24  Pacer  Matthews cat drawing/dishcloth
25  Purple  GKs in the kitchen
27 - Pacer  Matthews cat
28  Gwen  Christmas ornaments
30  EJS  Selfie with new glasses
36  Purple  Christmas tree
37  Melyn  Lazy susan
38  Tami  Lazy susan
43  Pacer  Updated cat picture (and again on p84)
45  Melyn  Fingerless gloves
46  EJS  Canyon Lake
47  Sugarsugar  DD & Serena
49  Purple  Drunken angel
51  jknappva  Gypsy
53  melyn  Fast fruitcakes
55- Pacer  Bernat yarn
56  Designer  Pacers Bernat yarn (better pic)
58  Caren  Snow
60  Designer  Stashbuster sweater for DGD
65  Caren  Snow pics
66 - Sorlenna  Racoon hat
69  Caren  Snow pics/Ki73
73  Cashmeregma  Snow pics
78  Caren  Snow/cart/Blackriver
79  Kate  Happy Luke
81  jknappva  Sisters pics
82  Rookie  New cat and DGD
83 - Designer  Scarf
83- jknappva- 2 family photos including her and her daughters.

Recipes
2  Bulldog  Jynx & Jerrys bread pudding
30  Cashmeregma  Salt & vinegar kale chips
31  CrisEL  Mexican cooking for children (link) 
56  Pacer  Ham and scalloped potatoes 
83 - Sorlenna - Divinity
85 - Kansas-gma - Divinity


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Certainly something for everyone there, Sam! 

As for pigs, well...my experience is that they should not be pets, especially if they get to be huge. On the news here, one family has put word out that their Miss Piggy is missing, and if I recall correctly, she is over 500 lbs.! Not a critter I'd want for a pet.

I finished both fox hoods, so I have two to send out and one not spoken for yet. I might keep it, who knows? I have a bit of the orange yarn left, so I might just make a regular hat, as it's not enough for another hood. I'll fiddle with it and see.

Meanwhile, we need to go to the grocery and then I have to see what to fix for supper. So glad it's Friday!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Darowil had to leave the house before Sam started this week's KTP, so I'm posting her summary for her.
> 
> SUMMARY 4 DECEMBER 2014
> 
> ...


Also added the two part divinity recipe to the last page, I think 83 or 84. Thought about copying to this page but figured any who wanted it would look for it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, more recipes than I can deal with! Wow, you really do find them, don't you. Good opening.

Also, Kate and Darowil, thanks for summary of pix, recipes, events. I always find something I missed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam, delicious sounding recipes as usual. I really liked the tip on how to carve a leg of lamb as I usually avoid it as I've never been sure how to carve it. I tend to buy the rolled shoulder as that's got no bone, but it can be quite fatty. Off to sleep now as it is after 11pm here and I've got the postponed dinner party tomorrow night, so I'll need to be on the ball!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Also added the two part divinity recipe to the last page, I think 83 or 84. Thought about copying to this page but figured any who wanted it would look for it.


Glad you said that, I've added it in. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad you said that, I've added it in. :thumbup:


Ty and a big thumbs up.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, what about a miniature pig? They are not teeny but a site smaller than the porker type. My friend had two from the same litter. Cute, but they do grow a bit.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Sam, I just paid attention to your location and picked up on Defiance, OH. Did you know the Mrs. Ryan who was "The Prize winner"?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Don't let your grandkids loose at a new cafe in London then Sam, it is calked Cereal Killer Cafe and they only serve breakfast cereal.

Have a few moments and internet to catch up a little this week. In an hour, am going to Christmas Luncheom followed by Twilight Market tonight and normal market Sunday. I was persistant, politely so, and managed to book one site for both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my friend said his was a pot bellied pig - I thought they were not supposed to grow that much but she was huge. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Sam, what about a miniature pig? They are not teeny but a site smaller than the porker type. My friend had two from the same litter. Cute, but they do grow a bit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> my friend said his was a pot bellied pig - I thought they were not supposed to grow that much but she was huge. --- sam


Great start again, Sam, great recipes, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think she is dead - not sure if any of her children live around here or not.

wikipedia - The Prize Winner of Defiance, Ohio is based on the true story of housewife Evelyn Ryan, who helped support her husband and ten children by winning entries in jingle-writing contests.

Evelyn's husband, Kelly, failed to support his family in part due to apparent alcoholism. He had dreamed of being a singer but lost his singing voice in a car accident, and was often cruel and abusive.

In the movie, Evelyn wins a large freezer, ice buckets, a washing machine, a trip to New York, sleds, boots, a pony, a palm tree, a window, a sports car, a shopping spree in her local grocery store, ice crushers, a camera, dance shoes, a boat motor, pogo sticks, a case of dog food, and a lifetime supply of bird seed. Kelly, who feels like his role as provider for the family is being threatened, criticizes Evelyn and sometimes damages the prizes she wins. Their children side with her. At one point, Kelly gets angry at his wife and knocks her over while she is carrying 12 full glass bottles of milk, causing her to nearly sever a ligament. Evelyn is able to talk him down after each incident and, temporarily at least, he treats her better.

Evelyn is largely isolated because of the hours she has to spend caring for the children and the lack of local intellectual equals. However, she is contacted by a group of other contest-entering mid-western housewives and befriends them.

Ultimately, Evelyn discovers that Kelly had secretly taken out a second mortgage on their house and never made payments on it, leaving the family subject to an almost-certain foreclosure. The children pray for their mother's miraculous victory in a contest sponsored by Dr Pepper. She wins and pays the mortgage on the house.

In the closing sequence, set years later, we learn that after Kelly died, Evelyn finds out that he has placed his pension checks in a bank account especially for her. The actual Ryan children are then shown as adults.


LindaLu said:


> Sam, I just paid attention to your location and picked up on Defiance, OH. Did you know the Mrs. Ryan who was "The Prize winner"?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't let your grandkids loose at a new cafe in London then Sam, it is calked Cereal Killer Cafe and they only serve breakfast cereal.
> 
> Have a few moments and internet to catch up a little this week. In an hour, am going to Christmas Luncheom followed by Twilight Market tonight and normal market Sunday. I was persistant, politely so, and managed to book one site for both.


How's the new store doing!? It's good to hear from you.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our wifi is also not working so ron will come back tomorrow sometime and fix it. I had picked up a Trojan somewhere - was running a total scan - ron did his thing and wow - it is working again. yeah. just finished skimming what I had left of last week to read.

happy birthday to mr. p

darowil - tell david congrats from northwest ohio - a job well done.

also - when my computer went down it took everything with it. would you please give me the url for the advent scarf again. thanks. --- sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

The cat may have a blood blister from scratching. It will go away on its own.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Great opening Sam.
Marking my spot. Will be back latter to check in on everyone.
June, loved the picture of you and the girls. Your smile lights up a room. 
That grey kitty is so cute, makes me want one so bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I posted at the tail end of last week about my DB being the Santa at the aviation museum in Oshkosh WI the past 20+ years so I'm going to post again here. He really enjoys it; he's 71. He arrives by helicopter. Sorry some are so tiny; that's how I got them and I'm not sure how to enlarge them. DB said this year he stoke to over 300 children in 4 hours.

Sam I'm glad Ron was able to get your computer working again. Loved many of the recipes.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures Denise. By the way there is a woman at the exercise class I go to M, W. &I F that could almost be your twin! I did a double take when looking at the photos with you in them.....LOL. Lovely, lovely pictures of family and scenery.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

nicho The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. [/quote said:


> You are right, the place looks beautiful. DD is lucky to live there.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures Denise. By the way there is a woman at the exercise class I go to M, W. &I F that could almost be your twin! I did a double take when looking at the photos with you in them.....LOL. Lovely, lovely pictures of family and scenery.


Thanks Gwen. Funny that you know someone who looks like me. I can't tell you how many people have said that to me from all parts of the world. I must have one of those faces that pop up everywhere!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You are right, the place looks beautiful. DD is lucky to live there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another wonderful opening. Great recipes. I must admit have never cooked lamb. I remember my mom cooking it & it selling bad so have never cooked it.
Denise, what beautiful pictures.
Gwen, your brother looks like e has a great time. The same man has been Santa in our town forever. He has a long white beard & was our telephone repair man before retirement. He stopped at my friends house once & her 4 yr old answered the door telling her mom Santa Claus s here.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for the wonderful recipes to start our week. I am glad that you have an intercom between homes. 

I have read everyone's posts, but I am nodding off as I read. With that in mind, I will head to bed and get some rest. I have been up for 20 hours which might explain why I am nodding off.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam thanks for all the terrific recipes. I will definitely be trying some of them this week. So happy your family has a new kitty. The little kitty really needed a good home. Know she has found one.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pacer have a good rest. Twenty hours is too many hours to be awake without sleep.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.

Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.

DH and i are going to Bloomington tomorrow said he wants a "date" with me so i will oblige!! Probably out for dinner and maybe a movie though wouldn't you know there's nothing playing i really want to see. The roller rink is open so maybe that or bowling. Have great week everyone.
Prayers and hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*pearlone*--So glad to finally hear from you. It's been 'way too long since we met you at KAP. Take care and Merry Christmas to you and your DH.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I won't be on for a couple days, think I already told you that. TTYL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you, maybe you need another appt to talk to the dr again. Sometimes it is just hard to know what to do. If you need to talk we are all here. 
Gwen. That is the way for Santa to get from one place to another.
I love to see all the travel pictures, takes me places I have never been.
Worked on a pink baby hat tonight, almost to the point of starting the decreasing. 
I know that flu is awful this year and we have all kinds of different bugs hanging around. The ones that got the respiratory flu, complained of the cough hanging around forever. 
Rest up everyone and keep well.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Again great sounding recipes Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great recipes.
Darowil, congratulations to DH.
June, three beautiful women.
Well when all else fails read the directions. After four more attempts at Fair Isle hat read directions. Follow chart from right to left. Huh? Never did that before with Fair Isle, but darned if it didn't work. Yeah.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great recipes.
> Darowil, congratulations to DH.
> June, three beautiful women.
> Well when all else fails read the directions. After four more attempts at Fair Isle hat read directions. Follow chart from right to left. Huh? Never did that before with Fair Isle, but darned if it didn't work. Yeah.


Glad it is working out. Can't imagine ever doing Fair Isle. You will have to post a picture when done.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyone must be sleeping, it has been a quiet group this evening. 
It is midnight here and the fog is really thick. Our temperatures were really mild again today. Still no snow and none for us in the forecast for awhile. The weather man said this evening that we usually have 1 out of seven Christmas's without snow., I guess I haven't kept track. But usually what happens if it is mild now the week of Christmas we will get some really cold biting temps. 
Well, if everyone is asleep or busy I guess I should shut this off and try and get some sleep. Have a football party to go to tomorrow, will bring some knitting along. I can't just sit and watch TV. Have to have something in my hands.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sam, the story behind the intercom is a lovely one. Small places can be so caring. It will be a boon to you :thumbup: 
Thank you for the great recipes, again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great summary. Thank you Darowil and KateB for posting it on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Denise, your trip looks wonderful. You all look so loving in your photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pearlone, I am sorry you have been so ill. Prayers for you and DH


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

puplover, I am so sorry you don't feel right. I do hope you can sort it out soon. Enjoy your date :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> my friend said his was a pot bellied pig - I thought they were not supposed to grow that much but she was huge. --- sam


I think there was talk here some time ago about some piglets sold as miniature breeds growing to full size..... Pigs are definitely very clever animals but not so sure I fancy a pet one, although we always had one Large White on the farm when I was young, and I remember riding on Ginny pig when I was little; she ran through a hedge and I fell off! Sam, was it just coincidence that Spinach and bacon pasta was the second recipe after you told us about Bailee wanting a pig? :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, what a lovely trip.
Purlone, hoping you feel better soon.
Spider, Fair Isle isn't that hard. I was a thrower and taught myself to be picked with left hand. So not hard to use main color on left and contrast color on right.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't let your grandkids loose at a new cafe in London then Sam, it is calked Cereal Killer Cafe and they only serve breakfast cereal.
> 
> Have a few moments and internet to catch up a little this week. In an hour, am going to Christmas Luncheom followed by Twilight Market tonight and normal market Sunday. I was persistant, politely so, and managed to book one site for both.


Well I won't be going there- I would have been delighted to have run out of breakfast cereal, I hate it. Some I will eat dry and others with yoghurt but NEVER with milk.
Hope the markets go well for you.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> I think there was talk here some time ago about some piglets sold as miniature breeds growing to full size..... Pigs are definitely very clever animals but not so sure I fancy a pet one, although we always had one Large White on the farm when I was young, and I remember riding on Ginny pig when I was little; she ran through a hedge and I fell off! Sam, was it just coincidence that Spinach and bacon pasta was the second recipe after you told us about Bailee wanting a pig? :XD:


Under the influence of children's literature (Wilbur in Charlotte's Web, the Freddy the pig books, and others) and the wonderful stories my mother told of a woman in the small town where she grew up having a pet pig named Snowball, I also wanted a pig. Needless to say, growing up in suburban settings, I never got one. A few years ago we were visiting a country fair and there was a couple with several miniature (potbellied) pigs. The woman was obviously very attached to them, but the man said, when I expressed interest in owning one, that they were not easy pets...for one thing, at least according to him, they wanted to root, and therefore tended to destroy the lawn. It would probably be all right if you had enough land but they wouldn't be good in towns, I would think. Just remembered that there is a pot-belled pig shelter not too far from here---a lot of people got them and then found they couldn't keep them. I think you can adopt from those shelters if you do have the resources to have one as a pet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you and DH have been ill. Will keep you in jmy prayers. Remind me when his surgery is scheduled for; I remembered it had been rescheduled. I want to be sure to pray specifically for that event. I hope you've been able to do some knitting while recovering. DH and I both got that flue shot but DD has not yet and with all on the news about it not being very effective this year I don't know whether to push her to get it or not. Part of me says yes, that maybe it would help some about still not sure.


pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for your start Sam- I was 1 minute before you when I decided to leave. But thanks to Kate for posting it for me. 

ended uo out for 13 hours and should really be going to bed. As I said we should have won or at least drawn the test in th cricket. First session failry even, but slightly towards India. next session toally Indias- we didn't manage to one player out. So 2/3 through the day I had decided that we had no chance of winning- for those who know about cricket we needed 8 wickets in the final session. After a very exciting session (well for Austrlaian supporters) we won! Still not sure how we did it despite seeing it happen. One bowler had looked all day like taking wickets but was just missing. I said to Vicky at one stage that it was rather awkward when the only player who looked like getting a wicket was bleeding runs. Well suddenly he started taking wickets- and not so many runs taken either. 
And then this evening was a community meal at the community centre so I went straight fromt he cricket (well 2 minutes at home to get the cheesecakes I had made last night) and had a nice time. It really is nice the chance to catch up with people in the area.
As there are only 3 pages I may as well read them and then head to bed.
Out again tomorrow-family Chirstmas lunch which is likely to extend well past lunch so I won't be round much tomorrow either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> our wifi is also not working so ron will come back tomorrow sometime and fix it. I had picked up a Trojan somewhere - was running a total scan - ron did his thing and wow - it is working again. yeah. just finished skimming what I had left of last week to read.
> 
> happy birthday to mr. p
> 
> ...


http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=57


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


Good to hear from you again Denise- hope things will calm down now with school finsihed and the house tenanted. Did you take over your sons room or leave it for him? Never been to Hmilton Island but what you have posted looks lovely- but was it humid? That I would hate.

The commentators on the radio were saying what a stinker of a day we were in for and then one who knew Adelaide thats a nice summer day for Adleaide but at least it not humid. Just checked and it actually reached about 36 (high 90s)- didn't think it was anything like that hot but we were in shade all day. Finshed just in time- the sun was about to hit us when we won. No wonder I was so hot when I got to the community centre!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


Not much fun for you with you both being sick- I had hehard that the Flu vaccine was not as effective this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


A D&C is simple surgery and can tell a lot about what is going on- much more so than a normal exam. Rarely do complications occur (something can wrong with everything so can't so no complications). But it could provide the answer to what is going on with you. And as you said you can't keep going on with things as they are now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great recipes.
> Darowil, congratulations to DH.
> June, three beautiful women.
> Well when all else fails read the directions. After four more attempts at Fair Isle hat read directions. Follow chart from right to left. Huh? Never did that before with Fair Isle, but darned if it didn't work. Yeah.


Is it in the round? If so that is the norm. But very unusual if it is knitted flat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I think there was talk here some time ago about some piglets sold as miniature breeds growing to full size..... Pigs are definitely very clever animals but not so sure I fancy a pet one, although we always had one Large White on the farm when I was young, and I remember riding on Ginny pig when I was little; she ran through a hedge and I fell off! Sam, was it just coincidence that Spinach and bacon pasta was the second recipe after you told us about Bailee wanting a pig? :XD:


CAren had a pig for a while if I remember rightly- got him as a piglet (I was going to puppy!). Maybe post fire she needed to get rid of him? Sure she will tell Sam about them when she gets here.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For the discussion last week about finding e-books here are a couple of more sites that I get e-mails from

http://earlybirdbooks.com/ They have Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Kobo, Google, Apple etc.

https://www.bookbub.com/home/ They have both Amazon and Barnes and Noble

Those two are strictly e-books, some are free for a limited time and others range from .99 and up. Very reasonable in my opinion and I have gotten books through both sites and have never had any issues.

Another book site that I really enjoy is http://bookoutlet.com/ 
They have actual paper books and other items, calendars etc. I'm not sure if they have any e-books. You can find books here at very reasonable prices however.

busy day ahead must get moving and get shopping and housework done. Hoping to put up the tree tomorrow.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam!!! It has been a soggy and happy time here in Southern California with the much needed rain. Of course there are the areas that had fires and now the mud is coming down and we feel for those who find this miserable. There never seems to be a happy middle of the road no matter where you look but now we have a smidgen of snow in the Sierras and our plants seem happy that heaven has sent them lovely rain. The recipes sound delicious but at 5:07 am all I want is coffee and more coffee. Here is hoping you feel better and eat something healthy for your self and your strength. I too have a touch of arthritis and just stay away from red meat as much as possible and it seems to do the trick. Just lean poultry, fish, veggies and fruit. Have a good week!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning to everyone and a very happy birthday to Dreamweaver. 

I'm off to make breakfast and to try to get some knitting accomplished today.

Have a great weekend!

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> For the discussion last week about finding e-books here are a couple of more sites that I get e-mails from
> 
> http://earlybirdbooks.com/ They have Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Kobo, Google, Apple etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for these sites. Also wanted to tell you that before I had my recent outpatient procedure I was nervous about it. I had another appointment with the doctor, who put my mind at ease as to the need for doing it and how it would be done. Hope it all works out for you as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, you are correct. Guess most of all of my chart work has been lace this last couple of years. And I am knitting in the round. Craft strikes yet again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearly - how awful for you...lots of prayers going up for the two of you. I'd heard that the flue shots weren't going to be very effective this year since the concoction had that wrong recipe for the viruses that have shown up===it's always guesswork and this time the virus won out over the scientists. I hope things settle down for you and that you get the Ft. Meyers property all set and you can enjoy yourselves in Ocala....are you very far from Gwen?



pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this --- was hoping things were turning around...second opinions are sometimes necessary. Praying that it all gets sorted out and that you're able to spend the holiday break getting some extra sleep and feeling better. A date with hubby sounds very nice...enjoy!



Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Gwennie, Thank you for prayers for DH surgery. Hopefully will be done on Tuesday the 16th unless they need to reschedule it again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great recipes.
> Darowil, congratulations to DH.
> June, three beautiful women.
> Well when all else fails read the directions. After four more attempts at Fair Isle hat read directions. Follow chart from right to left. Huh? Never did that before with Fair Isle, but darned if it didn't work. Yeah.


So I'm not the only one? My first project of intarsia was done flat so the chart was done right to left and then left to right...then I started the Fair Isle cowl and realized that it was always right to left...but that's what I love about knitting; I feel like I'm always learning something about stitches, methods, special techniques, interesting things about yarn characteristics, etc. I'm still fascinated each time a pattern and yarn starts coming together as something else.

Hope the rest of your project goes well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam -- thanks for all the great recipes and I'm so happy that the intercom is fixed -- yes, that's a good example of how things happen in a smaller town. However, I've found that sometimes this kind of thing happens even in a big city...once you get to know people on a one to one basis and have established business dealings, things tend to be less formal.

I hope to finish up the shopping today and finish all my Christmas cards and letters. DH is finishing up the outdoor lights and decorations and will start doing some of the gift wrapping. Then next week, I have the full house cleaning and decorating to do and then the next week will be spent getting the groceries and cooking. I'm getting excited to see the kids opening their presents.

Gwen - we've been to the air show at Oshkosh - our DDIL is from there and her parent still live there...I'll bet they'll know of your DB--I'll ask her.

Nicho -- love your photos; I'd love to visit Hamilton Island sometime---heat and humidity don't bother me as much as the snow and cold do.

Hope everyone has a great week and Happy Birthday Dreamweaver -- we miss you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


I hope you both feel better very soon.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver!!!!!


jheiens said:


> Good morning to everyone and a very happy birthday to Dreamweaver.
> 
> I'm off to make breakfast and to try to get some knitting accomplished today.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> our wifi is also not working so ron will come back tomorrow sometime and fix it. I had picked up a Trojan somewhere - was running a total scan - ron did his thing and wow - it is working again. yeah. just finished skimming what I had left of last week to read.
> 
> happy birthday to mr. p
> 
> ...


Sorry you picked up a Trojan..I found out Macafee virus protection is worthless and it slowed computer down to nil. My son installed 2 free anti virus programs and solved the problem.
Computers are wonderful WHEN they work. Thanks for your wonderful opening as always!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


A lovely area!!! What a grand way to spend a short holiday. Everything looks so WARM and exotic especially with your unexpected visitors.
Lovely family picture!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns To Dreamweaver!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


I hope you've both recovered. I'd heard the vaccine might not be effective this year. Not very reassuring since I have a Dr's appt on Mon for lab work!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Saturday morning. Pretty grey out. I haven't checked the temperature yet. Bacon is cooked, working on hash browns now then scrambled eggs. We have an overnight guest, on her way to visit a new grand baby.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Denise - Those are wonderful photos, and you are right, I know someone who looks quite like you too! Did your dad have a bike? :lol: (No offence meant!)
Puplover - I hope things get sorted out for you soon. Have you had a D & C before? I've had two, and it's not a lengthy or painful procedure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry you picked up a Trojan..I found out Macafee virus protection is worthless and it slowed computer down to nil. My son installed 2 free anti virus programs and solved the problem.
> Computers are wonderful WHEN they work. Thanks for your wonderful opening as always!
> Junek


I currently use Kapersky and it seems to be doing great....although I do get more notices/alerts when I'm on Knitting Paradise than on any other site.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns To Dreamweaver!


and best birthday wishes from me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good Saturday morning. Pretty grey out. I haven't checked the temperature yet. Bacon is cooked, working on hash browns now then scrambled eggs. We have an overnight guest, on her way to visit a new grand baby.


What a lovely occasion....we're splurging by having some bacon this morning also---I love BACON.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just catching up. Great recipes again Sam. As a child, growing up on a farm, we had one mother pig who, each year, tried to kill her baby pigs as they were born. So as children, one of us would distract the mother pig (she was mean) and the other would leap down into the pen and pick up the baby as soon as it was born. She usually had 10-12 piglets, so was still a valuable pig to own. We'd bottle raise the little pigs. One of them, Spotty, a red spotted Poland China, became such a favorite that he'd come when you called and lived with us until he died of old age. Of course, once able to eat pig food, he stayed in the pig pen, but we'd let him out and he'd follow us around just like a dog. However, I'd not recommend an inside the house piglet even though they are now small and cute. Spotty was full sized, very gentle and a great pet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks again for the great recipes. So glad Heidi is making sure you get some food too. You truly are a giving person and that is why you forget about yourself, although I'm sure it is more fun to join Heidi for a meal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

After seeing the photo summaries that are now being done, I realize how much I have been missing, even thinking I had kept up. Just not enough hours in the day.

Caren, now I know what you meant by 3 things needed and going out with more.!!!! I did the same thing the same day. :roll: Creative people get inspired. :XD: :wink: 

June, Thanks so much for posting the photo of your nephew a a wee one with Santa and now all grown up into such a handsome, young man.

Designer, what a lovely scarf and so special with the fur attached.

I had never seen Julie's actual post of being evicted, but posts copying it in reply. Now I've seen it. Thank you.

Thank you so much for the summary Darowil. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Posted too soon. Just saw in the summary also about June and her DD's. June, you are so beautiful. I know age has been hard on you but what a gorgeous lady you are. And...what lovely daughters. The one that lives with you reminds me of you. It must have been so wonderful to have time to visit with your other daughter from TX. Great seeing your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thanks for the tips on roasting pumpkin seeds. I have always just done them, but no specific way. I will use this method next time. Sounds great. 

So cute about the kitty and if "He" is preggers. Got a chuckle out of that. Your house is getting like mine was when we had the farm house. Had a cat, a dog, a rabbit, a guinea pig, and fish. Had a farm house too where I was going to have chickens when we moved in, but apparently there was a fox too, so no chickens. I wanted to be mother earth and have sheep and the whole bit with such a big barn but I wasn't up to doing all the work. Maybe in my next life if I get started younger and in better health. Never had a pig though. I've heard of those really small pigs...

Sam, I get lost with too many recipes at once. You can post more if you want, of course, but this is plenty for me. Just can't thank you enough for all you give us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't let your grandkids loose at a new cafe in London then Sam, it is calked Cereal Killer Cafe and they only serve breakfast cereal.
> 
> Have a few moments and internet to catch up a little this week. In an hour, am going to Christmas Luncheom followed by Twilight Market tonight and normal market Sunday. I was persistant, politely so, and managed to book one site for both.


I think you can find anything you want in London. What a fascinating place. Sam's GK's would love that cafe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


I wonder if you could talk with the doctor again about the D&C and maybe a nurse or two. I think if you are having any procedure done it is nice to feel there is a real purpose behind it and find out what the advantages and disadvantages are having it done or not done. Wise to wonder about things as your are the one it is being done to.

How is your MIL doing? Any news yet on the blocked pancreas? Hope you have a great time on your date. I love dates with my DH. We always find a movie because we love the movie popcorn. :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes I think that's why we go.

I take it the responsibilities have piled up with this new job. This could be the reason they had an opening. When I was working I found that they expected one person to do the job of 3 or more. They kept letting people go but there wasn't less work. I finally ended up with 2 bosses instead of one and they each had more than tripled their work-loads. No wonder I ended up exhausted and sick. Hope you hear something back on that other job.

Gwen, Your brother is a fantastic Santa. Picture perfect and my but that is a lot of children he made happy.

Nicho, That looks like paradise to me. The photos are amazing too and look quite professional, especially the one of the koala as I know taking animal photos can be difficult. Looks like you are having such fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I think there was talk here some time ago about some piglets sold as miniature breeds growing to full size..... Pigs are definitely very clever animals but not so sure I fancy a pet one, although we always had one Large White on the farm when I was young, and I remember riding on Ginny pig when I was little; she ran through a hedge and I fell off! Sam, was it just coincidence that Spinach and bacon pasta was the second recipe after you told us about Bailee wanting a pig? :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Laughter on last statement.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, Happy Birthday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Posted too soon. Just saw in the summary also about June and her DD's. June, you are so beautiful. I know age has been hard on you but what a gorgeous lady you are. And...what lovely daughters. The one that lives with you reminds me of you. It must have been so wonderful to have time to visit with your other daughter from TX. Great seeing your family.


Thank you, Daralene. Like all mothers, I think my children are special.
Marshall, my nephew, is a sweet young man. He has MS but, thank the good Lord, it's a mild case. You'd never know it to look at him. He gives himself a shot several days a week. And, another answered prayer, his last MRI showed no new lesions although the dr fully expected there to be more.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Puplover - I hope things get sorted out for you soon. Have you had a D & C before? I've had two, and it's not a lengthy or painful procedure.


I have had 3 over the years and found them to be nothing to worry about. They are quite a common procedure. Good luck whatever you decide. I hope you feel better. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver!! 

Over the past 6 months I have missed quite a few birthdays and I apologize. Life got in the way and I hope to improve and remember everyone's during 2015! I know I missed a lot of my dear friends -- so a belated Happy Birthday to all of those I missed. It wasn't because I don't care.

I know June's is coming up today or tomorrow. 

Happy Birthday June. You add so much to this group. I loved the picture of you and your daughters. You are a very attractive lady so don't say you aren't. You have the same smile as your avatar and it is very very pretty. Take care friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver. It was a pleasure to meet you at KAP. I hope your day will be filled with many blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweavers, happy birthday.
Pearlone, hope you & DH are healthy again soon, & the surgery goes well.
Dawn, hope you have a nice date night. 

I guess because I have always been a farm girl, I can't imagine a pig as a pet. I have shoveled out way to many pens during my lifetime & nothing is quite so aromatic, except maybe the skunks we were talking about last week.we had rabbits; calves & lambs we raised on bottles & of course cats, dogs & horses.
The GKs just left wil take a while to get the house tidied up again.
Hopefully I'll get my sewing finished up this afternoon & maybe start wrapping gifts. I had planned to go to Lloyd today & finish the shopping but I guess will have to do it Monday as it's too late to go now, probably smarter to avoid the city on Sat anyway.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> CAren had a pig for a while if I remember rightly- got him as a piglet (I was going to puppy!). Maybe post fire she needed to get rid of him? Sure she will tell Sam about them when she gets here.


Mr Parker ?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns To Dreamweaver!


I haven't got a pretty clever card like KateB's but send you hearty good wishes for your birthday, Dreamweaver.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Wow! you've really outdone yourself this week Sam! Too many recipes to try out right now with all that's going on but I'll be trying some in the New Year. Thanks Kate and Darowil for the summary - it's a real help when you can't keep up all week. I agree with Kate on how to slice a leg of lamb, very helpful. When I try to carve a leg it's a question of one lump or two, not slices!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> I haven't got a pretty clever card like KateB's but send you hearty good wishes for your birthday, Dreamweaver.


Wasn't Kate's card a lovely one!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took a nap after weight watchers. Again only lost.2 pounds. Oh well it's not gain. Need to change bedding. Then I may walk Maya. Rest of day plan to knit and read.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rookie* My brother is in the antique classic division and he designed and built the "Red Barn" which is a store there at the airport. He did the buying for it also for many years. Additionally makes custom designed t-shirts during the fly-in. He has a big trailer permanently set up there at the site. His name is Bob Lumley.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam -- thanks for all the great recipes and I'm so happy that the intercom is fixed -- yes, that's a good example of how things happen in a smaller town. However, I've found that sometimes this kind of thing happens even in a big city...once you get to know people on a one to one basis and have established business dealings, things tend to be less formal.
> 
> I hope to finish up the shopping today and finish all my Christmas cards and letters. DH is finishing up the outdoor lights and decorations and will start doing some of the gift wrapping. Then next week, I have the full house cleaning and decorating to do and then the next week will be spent getting the groceries and cooking. I'm getting excited to see the kids opening their presents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Mr Parker ?


Yes, someone has a great memory and it IS you! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Daralene. Like all mothers, I think my children are special.
> Marshall, my nephew, is a sweet young man. He has MS but, thank the good Lord, it's a mild case. You'd never know it to look at him. He gives himself a shot several days a week. And, another answered prayer, his last MRI showed no new lesions although the dr fully expected there to be more.
> Junek


So sorry to hear he has MS. I do remember you mentioning this but you sure can't tell in the photo. He looks great and wonderful that he has no new lesions. Let's hope it keeps going that way. ;-) :!: :!:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Just catching up. Great recipes again Sam. As a child, growing up on a farm, we had one mother pig who, each year, tried to kill her baby pigs as they were born. So as children, one of us would distract the mother pig (she was mean) and the other would leap down into the pen and pick up the baby as soon as it was born. She usually had 10-12 piglets, so was still a valuable pig to own. We'd bottle raise the little pigs. One of them, Spotty, a red spotted Poland China, became such a favorite that he'd come when you called and lived with us until he died of old age. Of course, once able to eat pig food, he stayed in the pig pen, but we'd let him out and he'd follow us around just like a dog. However, I'd not recommend an inside the house piglet even though they are now small and cute. Spotty was full sized, very gentle and a great pet.


What a nice story about Spotty.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I posted at the tail end of last week about my DB being the Santa at the aviation museum in Oshkosh WI the past 20+ years so I'm going to post again here. He really enjoys it; he's 71. He arrives by helicopter. Sorry some are so tiny; that's how I got them and I'm not sure how to enlarge them. DB said this year he stoke to over 300 children in 4 hours.
> 
> Sam I'm glad Ron was able to get your computer working again. Loved many of the recipes.


Love the photos of Santa, Gwen. What a fantastic way for Santa to arrive!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
I am sorry to say I have been lurking a bit. I have read all your posts. I did; however, miss the picture of June and her girls. I will have to go back and look for it. I am trying so hard to keep my low spirit away from those I love. I do keep a book by my computer and write down everything that is going on in each of your lives that need prayer and comments on all pictures or handwork, so even if no comment is made, it is in my heart for sure.
I have started cleaning for our family get together on the 20th. We are going with Allyson and her friend to Jackson tomorrow to take the kids to see Santa and then on to Sams. I am going to have fun doing all the walking and standing with my back and legs in the shape they are in, but I will manage. I will get a riding cart at Sams and hope the battery stays charged. My arm still hurts but not quite so bad since I finished the crochet. This is so upsetting as I need to make the boys all a name doily to be framed and my baby wants a new one with crosses for her new house. 
I have been working on my ricochet scarf. The pattern is quickly memorized and I love the way it is working up. I am sure it will really pop when it is blocked. I dont have any blocking pads yet. 
I am so excited about the green Rozetti Polaris yarn I got to make the traveling vine. Thank you Daralene and Caren. I loved your scarves you made in this thread. I am new to buying good yarns. I have only worked with box store yarns, so I do get inspiration here for name brands, etc.
SAM, what a wonderful group of recipes. I have been busy copying and saving to file. Heidi is such a wonderful daughter. She takes such good care of her dad. I will be watching to see if Charlotte Kitty remains in the family. I hope so. Sure hope Survivor kitty doesnt have ear mites or that they are removed with ear drops. Bailee wants a pig? Heidi may put her foot down there.
MARGARET, Congratulations to David on receiving his Bachelor of Theology.
MINDY T & LINDA LU,Welcome to our little family. It is a soft place to fall here. Join right in with the rest of us.
DENISE, What wonderful pictures of your little getaway. You are so pretty and have a lovely daughter and handsome husband. I travel through these wonderful photos.
PEARLONE, I am so sorry you and DH have had the flu. I have DHs surgery on Dec 9th in my prayer book. Prayer warriors have already begun interceding for him. I pray you both overcome this horrible flu virus.
MARY, I am sure you needed the rest. You work and are always doing for your family and others. God knew you needed some down time.
DAWN, a D&C is a minor procedure. It not only cleans out the uterus but is diagnostic as well. If you have such bad feelings, either make another appointment to talk with this doctor or get a second opinion. I wouldnt go into any procedure with an unsettling feeling. How is your MIL?
JOY (Desert), I cannot imagine me ever doing faire isle. My hat is off to you. If I ever get a sock to fit and conquer lace knitting, I will be a happy camper.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DREAMWEAVER, Your presence is missed here. We all love you and pray you are healthy and happy.
Off to get the ole hair done and on to my scarf knitting. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


Denise, I love your pictures of Hamilton Island, what a wonderful place for your daughter to live. It's just what I needed - it's very cold and frosty here tonight, one of the coldest nights so far I should think.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


pearlone, sorry to hear you and DH have both been sick. Hope you're getting over it by now and will be fit and well for Christmas.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Dreamweaver!!
> 
> Over the past 6 months I have missed quite a few birthdays and I apologize. Life got in the way and I hope to improve and remember everyone's during 2015! I know I missed a lot of my dear friends -- so a belated Happy Birthday to all of those I missed. It wasn't because I don't care.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Shirley. #2 daughter and I had lunch with my DS and her DH. It was fun but I'd forgotten how crowded restaurants are on the weekend!
I know you're enjoying being snow free!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


Puplover, sorry to hear you're not feeling so good. I hope you can get to the doctor and get it sorted before too long. In the meantime enjoy your date night!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
> I am sorry to say I have been lurking a bit. I have read all your posts. I did; however, miss the picture of June and her girls. I will have to go back and look for it. I am trying so hard to keep my low spirit away from those I love. I do keep a book by my computer and write down everything that is going on in each of your lives that need prayer and comments on all pictures or handwork, so even if no comment is made, it is in my heart for sure.
> I have started cleaning for our family get together on the 20th. We are going with Allyson and her friend to Jackson tomorrow to take the kids to see Santa and then on to Sams. I am going to have fun doing all the walking and standing with my back and legs in the shape they are in, but I will manage. I will get a riding cart at Sams and hope the battery stays charged. My arm still hurts but not quite so bad since I finished the crochet. This is so upsetting as I need to make the boys all a name doily to be framed and my baby wants a new one with crosses for her new house.
> I have been working on my ricochet scarf. The pattern is quickly memorized and I love the way it is working up. I am sure it will really pop when it is blocked. I dont have any blocking pads yet.
> ...


Your notes are always welcome, dearest Betty. I can sympathize with the aching back and legs. Even the children's joy at seeing Santa won't help the pain.
I thought of you last week, Betty. I started crocheting a square for an Afghan and within 25 minutes my shoulder was screaming. I'm sure it was trying to crochet using the worsted weight yarn. So no more afghans unless I find a pretty knit one. I'm thinking of using the old shale pattern. It's very pretty and lacy with easily memorized stitch instructions.
Take care and grab a motorized cart when you can while shopping.
Hugs, dear heart,
Junek


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Spinach and bacon stuffed rib eye was all I had to see. Thanks. 
Stay warm. 
Karen


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

just popping in. I've been busy and a changing routine has made me kind forget what day it is sometimes! Anyway I will try to catch up last week's. (((((hugs to all!!)))) nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

denise - when does you new school year begin? --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pearlone - even Heidi has - I think - begun to enjoy charlotte. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Sam thanks for all the terrific recipes. I will definitely be trying some of them this week. So happy your family has a new kitty. The little kitty really needed a good home. Know she has found one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I vote for the roller rink - I haven't been roller skating in a very long time - didn't know there were any places left. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Gwennie, Thank you for prayers for DH surgery. Hopefully will be done on Tuesday the 16th unless they need to reschedule it again.


Hope it goes well for him.
My DHs surgery is tomorrow (Monday). He needs to be in at 7am but it is not far away so that will be fine- the difficulty will be parking. An advantage of going private is that it much less likely to be rescheduled. And it was so hard to find a time that fitted in with David's work schedule (especially not flying) that I doubt whether he would have done it if he needed to go public.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So I'm not the only one? My first project of intarsia was done flat so the chart was done right to left and then left to right...then I started the Fair Isle cowl and realized that it was always right to left...but that's what I love about knitting; I feel like I'm always learning something about stitches, methods, special techniques, interesting things about yarn characteristics, etc. I'm still fascinated each time a pattern and yarn starts coming together as something else.
> 
> Hope the rest of your project goes well!


Once you think it out it is logical- the right side of the work starts at the right side of the chart, the wrong side starts at the left side. ANd in the round it is always the right side facing so you always start at the right end of the chart. But when you've learnt something one way it is normal to just keep going as you always do-and its a very common mistake.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had a pm from jynx - today is her birthday - they have been busy with doctor's appointments - getting her mother's house sold - they close on Friday - think things will slow down now for a while. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Denise - Those are wonderful photos, and you are right, I know someone who looks quite like you too! Did your dad have a bike? :lol: (No offence meant!)
> Puplover - I hope things get sorted out for you soon. Have you had a D & C before? I've had two, and it's not a lengthy or painful procedure.


Think he would have needed a plane!

I knew a lady whose father was a bus driver. They were on his bus one day when another family got on and said 'hello Dad'. It turned out he was 'married' to two women and was often 'away for work' so neither family suspected anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil for the url. I would like to go to a cricket game with you so you could tell me what was going on and why - I have heard that cricket is difficult to understand. --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=57


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

90° - I'm moving in with you for the winter. --- sam



darowil said:


> Good to hear from you again Denise- hope things will calm down now with school finsihed and the house tenanted. Did you take over your sons room or leave it for him? Never been to Hmilton Island but what you have posted looks lovely- but was it humid? That I would hate.
> 
> The commentators on the radio were saying what a stinker of a day we were in for and then one who knew Adelaide thats a nice summer day for Adleaide but at least it not humid. Just checked and it actually reached about 36 (high 90s)- didn't think it was anything like that hot but we were in shade all day. Finshed just in time- the sun was about to hit us when we won. No wonder I was so hot when I got to the community centre!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

reading about and seeing on television the results of your rain - I can't imagine having a foot or more of mud and rocks in my house. I don't think anyone was killed so that was good. the addition to you snow pack should help you this summer. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! It has been a soggy and happy time here in Southern California with the much needed rain. Of course there are the areas that had fires and now the mud is coming down and we feel for those who find this miserable. There never seems to be a happy middle of the road no matter where you look but now we have a smidgen of snow in the Sierras and our plants seem happy that heaven has sent them lovely rain. The recipes sound delicious but at 5:07 am all I want is coffee and more coffee. Here is hoping you feel better and eat something healthy for your self and your strength. I too have a touch of arthritis and just stay away from red meat as much as possible and it seems to do the trick. Just lean poultry, fish, veggies and fruit. Have a good week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may I ask what the operation is for. tons of healing energy already zooming his way to wrap him in healing energy and get him quickly back in the pink. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hi Gwennie, Thank you for prayers for DH surgery. Hopefully will be done on Tuesday the 16th unless they need to reschedule it again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I found that out with MacAfee - the virus protection ron put on this when he built it really works well. I should have just run a full scan which would have rooted out the Trojan and destroyed it - I just wasn't sure. it's a four or five hour process but well worth it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sorry you picked up a Trojan..I found out Macafee virus protection is worthless and it slowed computer down to nil. My son installed 2 free anti virus programs and solved the problem.
> Computers are wonderful WHEN they work. Thanks for your wonderful opening as always!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure got mixed up here Margaret; thought he had had his surgery. Will keep him in prayer that all goes quickly and successfully. Keep us posted as to his progress.


darowil said:


> Hope it goes well for him.
> My DHs surgery is tomorrow (Monday). He needs to be in at 7am but it is not far away so that will be fine- the difficulty will be parking. An advantage of going private is that it much less likely to be rescheduled. And it was so hard to find a time that fitted in with David's work schedule (especially not flying) that I doubt whether he would have done it if he needed to go public.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 90° - I'm moving in with you for the winter. --- sam


And think of all the cricket you could come and watch that way!
I was listening to it the other day and my Russian friend asked what I meant by saying we got a wicket. Asked if she knew anything about baseball- no. At least you would have some basic understandings like innings and players getting out but Elena had nothing like that. So I left it for another day. Maybe I could take her to a cricket match one day it might be easier to explain it that way. And if she learnt nothing we would have spent a day together and got plenty of knitting done. (I got a pair of socks done at the cricket this week -well no heels, but leaving the afterthought heels undone to show in the exhibition.

Elena and I were trying to come up with a catchy title for the sock exhibition the other day- any ideas? Want to somehow have socks or feet in the name. So far the only thing I've come up with is Singular Socks- after all as hand knits each pair is unique and we plan on some unusual ones as well. But I'm sure someone here could come up with other options.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they for real? I would almost buy her one. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thanks for the tips on roasting pumpkin seeds. I have always just done them, but no specific way. I will use this method next time. Sounds great.
> 
> So cute about the kitty and if "He" is preggers. Got a chuckle out of that. Your house is getting like mine was when we had the farm house. Had a cat, a dog, a rabbit, a guinea pig, and fish. Had a farm house too where I was going to have chickens when we moved in, but apparently there was a fox too, so no chickens. I wanted to be mother earth and have sheep and the whole bit with such a big barn but I wasn't up to doing all the work. Maybe in my next life if I get started younger and in better health. Never had a pig though. I've heard of those really small pigs...
> 
> Sam, I get lost with too many recipes at once. You can post more if you want, of course, but this is plenty for me. Just can't thank you enough for all you give us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would never leave - think cereal is their favorite meal. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I think you can find anything you want in London. What a fascinating place. Sam's GK's would love that cafe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news for your nephew - healing energy zooming his way to give him an extra lift. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you, Daralene. Like all mothers, I think my children are special.
> Marshall, my nephew, is a sweet young man. He has MS but, thank the good Lord, it's a mild case. You'd never know it to look at him. He gives himself a shot several days a week. And, another answered prayer, his last MRI showed no new lesions although the dr fully expected there to be more.
> Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer. 

It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.

I know that you are all my friends, and I had not planned on bringing it up but felt the need. 

You all mean a lot to me and I know you won't mind me mentioning it. 

Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I take it Charlotte is the new kitten. Are you folks going to allow there to be kittens in the future or get her fixed? Hope you'll share a picture.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think she farmed parker out tns - I am sure he is home now that the barn is finished. --- sam



TNS said:


> Mr Parker ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very clever - but my fingers would never allow me to knit with toothpicks. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Wasn't Kate's card a lovely one!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I currently use Kapersky and it seems to be doing great....although I do get more notices/alerts when I'm on Knitting Paradise than on any other site.


We have Avira which is a free one recommended by our computer guy (knocking wood) it works very well for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Shirley* I can only imagine how painful this time of year is for you. Know you are in my prayers and that your son is watching over you. He must be happy and at peace knowing you are living in such a beautiful area and with other family members so close. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - you should know by now that you can come here and unload anytime - we are hear to listen and to wrap you up in our love and understanding - we got your back lady so don't ever hold back - maybe talking about your sorrows would help - we are always here for you. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
> I am sorry to say I have been lurking a bit. I have read all your posts. I did; however, miss the picture of June and her girls. I will have to go back and look for it. I am trying so hard to keep my low spirit away from those I love. I do keep a book by my computer and write down everything that is going on in each of your lives that need prayer and comments on all pictures or handwork, so even if no comment is made, it is in my heart for sure.
> I have started cleaning for our family get together on the 20th. We are going with Allyson and her friend to Jackson tomorrow to take the kids to see Santa and then on to Sams. I am going to have fun doing all the walking and standing with my back and legs in the shape they are in, but I will manage. I will get a riding cart at Sams and hope the battery stays charged. My arm still hurts but not quite so bad since I finished the crochet. This is so upsetting as I need to make the boys all a name doily to be framed and my baby wants a new one with crosses for her new house.
> I have been working on my ricochet scarf. The pattern is quickly memorized and I love the way it is working up. I am sure it will really pop when it is blocked. I dont have any blocking pads yet.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great start! I needed the spaghetti squash recipe. 

I finally finished last week's TP and now have forgotten what I wanted to comment on. I know I wanted to say how much I enjoyed the photo of June and her girls. And enjoyed the Santa Pics. Can't think what else. 

We had a house guest last night. I met her father when I worked for a car dealership many years ago. He was our district rep, and we hit it off. DH was then my boyfriend and worked afternoons, and her dad & I would go meet DH for lunch, then go call her mom, then go out for something to eat. I knew her mom for 2 years only on the phone. They are like second parents to me. We visit them often in the RV. They have a cement pad in front of the garage that is level and let us park the RV on it, with an electric connection in the garage. We have an open invitation. Anyway, Diane is a new grandma! She lives in Michigan, and her daughter is in New York. Diane had neck surgery last winter, and can't drive long distances with out a lot of pain. She will be back Wed. We had a nice visit, and my kids came over last evening, so she got to see them also. 

Now I am sitting bundled under an electric blanket in my chair visiting with you, until I have to get up and and heat up leftovers for dinner. DH has potatoes in the oven roasting. 

Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to david wrapping him in healing energy to get him back in the pink quick. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope it goes well for him.
> My DHs surgery is tomorrow (Monday). He needs to be in at 7am but it is not far away so that will be fine- the difficulty will be parking. An advantage of going private is that it much less likely to be rescheduled. And it was so hard to find a time that fitted in with David's work schedule (especially not flying) that I doubt whether he would have done it if he needed to go public.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one keep two women happy? --- sam



darowil said:


> Think he would have needed a plane!
> 
> I knew a lady whose father was a bus driver. They were on his bus one day when another family got on and said 'hello Dad'. It turned out he was 'married' to two women and was often 'away for work' so neither family suspected anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you take lots of pictures of the socks for us. please --- sam



darowil said:


> And think of all the cricket you could come and watch that way!
> I was listening to it the other day and my Russian friend asked what I meant by saying we got a wicket. Asked if she knew anything about baseball- no. At least you would have some basic understandings like innings and players getting out but Elena had nothing like that. So I left it for another day. Maybe I could take her to a cricket match one day it might be easier to explain it that way. And if she learnt nothing we would have spent a day together and got plenty of knitting done. (I got a pair of socks done at the cricket this week -well no heels, but leaving the afterthought heels undone to show in the exhibition.
> 
> Elena and I were trying to come up with a catchy title for the sock exhibition the other day- any ideas? Want to somehow have socks or feet in the name. So far the only thing I've come up with is Singular Socks- after all as hand knits each pair is unique and we plan on some unusual ones as well. But I'm sure someone here could come up with other options.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming your way Shirley - I'm not sure anyone gets over the loss of a child regardless of age. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll go over one of these days and take one - I have an idea she will never see outdoors - but it might be safer to have her fixed. alexis goes away to college next year - it will be interesting to see how Heidi handles the kitten. she seems to enjoy he so maybe it will work. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I take it Charlotte is the new kitten. Are you folks going to allow there to be kittens in the future or get her fixed? Hope you'll share a picture.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope it goes well for him.
> My DHs surgery is tomorrow (Monday). He needs to be in at 7am but it is not far away so that will be fine- the difficulty will be parking. An advantage of going private is that it much less likely to be rescheduled. And it was so hard to find a time that fitted in with David's work schedule (especially not flying) that I doubt whether he would have done it if he needed to go public.


I'll keep your DH in my prayers for a quick and pain-free recovery!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks pearlone - even Heidi has - I think - begun to enjoy charlotte. --- sam


A kitten is hard to resist!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a cat named Charlotte once--she sort of "came with the house"; she was there when we moved in, and she was a love. 

I finally frogged that blue sweater I'd put aside months ago. It just wasn't working out and I will use the yarn for something else. I figured today was a good day to "undo," since it's one of those days where not much seems to be going right. :roll: Oh well. The yarn will figure out what it wants to be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I found that out with MacAfee - the virus protection ron put on this when he built it really works well. I should have just run a full scan which would have rooted out the Trojan and destroyed it - I just wasn't sure. it's a four or five hour process but well worth it. --- sam


The ones my son put on prevents the Trojan or virus from infecting to begin with. He put them on after he spent most of one day getting rid of a persistent one a couple of years ago!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a pm from jynx - today is her birthday - they have been busy with doctor's appointments - getting her mother's house sold - they close on Friday - think things will slow down now for a while. --- sam


Since she doesn't post on the KTP any longer, I've lost track of what's going on. 
Did Jynx's mother pass away or is she still in assisted living/nursing home? I wondered since they've sold her house.
I think of her often and miss her notes.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley -- I am glad you mentioned it...and feel for your pain at reliving the loss. Prayers going out to you, Pat, and the rest of the family.



Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I wonder if you could talk with the doctor again about the D&C and maybe a nurse or two. I think if you are having any procedure done it is nice to feel there is a real purpose behind it and find out what the advantages and disadvantages are having it done or not done. Wise to wonder about things as your are the one it is being done to.
> 
> How is your MIL doing? Any news yet on the blocked pancreas? Hope you have a great time on your date. I love dates with my DH. We always find a movie because we love the movie popcorn. :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes I think that's why we go.
> 
> ...


An advantage of photographing koalas is they don't often move fast- but not often you can get close to them.

Yesterday David rang me and hung up almost immediately- he was out walking and heard camera shutter sounds where they was no-one so thought it might be a Lyrebird.
Rang back and it was- the bird was making a variety of sounds including two different camera sounds a variety of bird sounds including a kookaburra. It put a great performance fo him. Just at the end of the concert he caught a glimpse of the bird itself. They are amazing mimics.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one keep two women happy? --- sam


By being away at work a lot -- in his case anyway!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great news for your nephew - healing energy zooming his way to give him an extra lift. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. All prayers are appreciated. He has a mild case of MS so that's a lot to be thankful for. I guess it's not hereditary since no one in either side of the families has a history of MS.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Mr Parker ?


That sounds right


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They've moved her Mom to a nursing home -- other than that, I don't have any other information---I'm supposed to talk with Jynx on Monday after this week's activities are all done.



jknappva said:


> Since she doesn't post on the KTP any longer, I've lost track of what's going on.
> Did Jynx's mother pass away or is she still in assisted living/nursing home? I wondered since they've sold her house.
> I think of her often and miss her notes.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Dearest Shirley, of course, you and Pat will be in my prayers. Losing a child must be almost unbearable. And so close to the holidays just magnifies the grief.
Many hugs and prayers for peace and comfort for both of you.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil -- Keeping DH in my prayers for a safe procedure and healthy outcomes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think she farmed parker out tns - I am sure he is home now that the barn is finished. --- sam


I think Caren said she wasn't dealing with livestock for a while. I may be wrong...I frequently am.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Great start! I needed the spaghetti squash recipe.
> 
> I finally finished last week's TP and now have forgotten what I wanted to comment on. I know I wanted to say how much I enjoyed the photo of June and her girls. And enjoyed the Santa Pics. Can't think what else.
> 
> ...


It must be really cold in your area if you're under the electric blanket during the afternoon. Although, for some reason I was also cold this afternoon and our temperature was a lot higher than yours, I'm sure. So I napped in the recliner with a throw over me and it sure felt good. (my cat napped with me!)
How's your mom?
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> denise - when does you new school year begin? --- sam


Late January for us- and for 6 months I will need to know what is going on with schools. It will odd jumping straight from nothing to High School with my niece with us for 6 months.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They've moved her Mom to a nursing home -- other than that, I don't have any other information---I'm supposed to talk with Jynx on Monday after this week's activities are all done.


Please keep us posted. I hope she can join us after everything settles down!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure got mixed up here Margaret; thought he had had his surgery. Will keep him in prayer that all goes quickly and successfully. Keep us posted as to his progress.


He cancelled with the guy who was going to do it, got a second opion and changed surgeons. This one is much more resaonably priced!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Shirley, my thoughts are with you, dear lady. Hugs to you and Pat.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pearlone keeping you and DH in prayers. 

DMIL meets with the Dr doing the biopsy on Tuesday or Friday she can't remember which and we will find out more then. 

I think i just need to find a different Dr for the procedure. I think that's what's bugging me is that he talked to me for 15 minutes and that was it. A second opinion and possibly a woman instead of a man. 

Yes there is time of responsibilities with this job and she is wanting me to do some things that have been contacted out for the last 12 years. I just learned that there used to be one full-time person and one part-time person doing what i do.

DH and i went and saw Exodus and then went out to eat at a Chinese buffet. Ate too much but had a great time. Im a lucky woman.

Sam they just reopened the roller rink in Bloomington, DH and i thought it might be too much for us alone. We will take DGS sometime and that way we both have to take it easy and go slow with him. Lol

Run your full virus scan when you go to bed the results will be waiting when you get up.

Betty love to hear from you, take it easy with the cleaning.

Shirley, no words, just {{{{hugs}}}}.

Darowil what surgery is DH having? Prayers headed your way. Congrats to him on his degree. What about Fashionista Feet?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice and understanding on the d&c. I wasnt nervous or anything with the bowel resection that's why i think i just need a different Dr. Im just not comfortable with him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are they for real? I would almost buy her one. --- sam


They are real- they have been genetically modified to be small- don't know whether it was just selected breeding or more involved. But I think the look like gorgeous pets. Also think they are very expensive. HAve read various things about them both good and bad (of course- how often is it all good or bad?)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to say that I posted my update at the end of last week's tea party. Take care all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one keep two women happy? --- sam


No idea. David says he thinks polygamy sounds terrible trying to keep two women happy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you take lots of pictures of the socks for us. please --- sam


Not till March/April- just as well as we don't enough interesting socks. Plenty of plain ones but need something more interesting. Elena and I will be busy knitting socks, socks and more socks for the next few months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They've moved her Mom to a nursing home -- other than that, I don't have any other information---I'm supposed to talk with Jynx on Monday after this week's activities are all done.


Can you wish her a belated happy birthday from all of us here and tell her we hope she can get back here to join us again when life settles down for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> .
> 
> Darowil what surgery is DH having? Prayers headed your way. Congrats to him on his degree. What about Fashionista Feet?


He is having his sinuses drilled out as he has chronic sinusitis and it seems it could help with all sorts of issues he has. SO we just need to wait after surgery to if it helps with any of them- it could all achieve nothing but David fells it is worth it and he is the one living with it. And if does anything like what it could do it will sure be good for him.

ANd now I had better go and get ready for the family Christmas lunch we are having today. Had meant to go to the early service at church but woke up too late so came here instead. But now to get ready


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley praying that you can have a sense of peace at this difficult time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Betty you sound like it really is time you started to care for yourself- you are so busy running around doing things for others you are neglecting yourself- and you need to be your first priority. WHile helping others is important so is caring for yourself. If one of your daughters was treating themselves as you are treating yourself what would you be saying or doing?
And if you don't look after yourself you won't be able to do anything for others. So if crochet is upsetting your shoulder say I'm sorry but I can't crochet for now- explain why. Becuase if you keep going you might muck up the shoulder for good and then where will you be?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Of course you should mention it Shirley. I can't begin to imagine what it must be like to lose a child, even if he was grown up. My mum died five years ago this month too, but she was 82 and had had a full life, not the same at all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> very clever - but my fingers would never allow me to knit with toothpicks. --- sam


It was one I found on the internet Sam, I didn't make it...don't think I could knit with toothpicks either!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can you wish her a belated happy birthday from all of us here and tell her we hope she can get back here to join us again when life settles down for her.


I sure will -- it was so good seeing her at the KAP and she knows that everyone loves her and misses her. She's had quite the few years, hasn't she?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was quite the experience. what do they look like? --- sam --- dumb me - I will google lyrebird.



darowil said:


> An advantage of photographing koalas is they don't often move fast- but not often you can get close to them.
> 
> Yesterday David rang me and hung up almost immediately- he was out walking and heard camera shutter sounds where they was no-one so thought it might be a Lyrebird.
> Rang back and it was- the bird was making a variety of sounds including two different camera sounds a variety of bird sounds including a kookaburra. It put a great performance fo him. Just at the end of the concert he caught a glimpse of the bird itself. They are amazing mimics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that all the longer school is - six months? --- sam



darowil said:


> Late January for us- and for 6 months I will need to know what is going on with schools. It will odd jumping straight from nothing to High School with my niece with us for 6 months.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hard enough keeping one woman happy. --- sam



darowil said:


> No idea. David says he thinks polygamy sounds terrible trying to keep two women happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> had a pm from jynx - today is her birthday - they have been busy with doctor's appointments - getting her mother's house sold - they close on Friday - think things will slow down now for a while. --- sam


Glad you heard from her. I got a PM in response to one I made but I had forgotten to ask her if I could post her information. I knew everyone would want to know. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And think of all the cricket you could come and watch that way!
> I was listening to it the other day and my Russian friend asked what I meant by saying we got a wicket. Asked if she knew anything about baseball- no. At least you would have some basic understandings like innings and players getting out but Elena had nothing like that. So I left it for another day. Maybe I could take her to a cricket match one day it might be easier to explain it that way. And if she learnt nothing we would have spent a day together and got plenty of knitting done. (I got a pair of socks done at the cricket this week -well no heels, but leaving the afterthought heels undone to show in the exhibition.
> 
> Elena and I were trying to come up with a catchy title for the sock exhibition the other day- any ideas? Want to somehow have socks or feet in the name. So far the only thing I've come up with is Singular Socks- after all as hand knits each pair is unique and we plan on some unusual ones as well. But I'm sure someone here could come up with other options.


How about Soxhibition or play with the spelling like socksebition.
Hmmmm now that I see it written it may not work but speaking it I think it worked. Well, at least it's a suggestion. :XD: :XD: Oooh, I like that "Heels Undone" for a title too.

I have never been able to knit while doing other things. I miss out on getting a lot done, I know. I love that you got socks done at the cricket game. I remember seeing this lady knitting socks at the children's play museum here and lo and behold, she ended up teaching a class called 911 for knitting that I took. Lovely person.

Good luck finding a title and I'm sure you will get some good ones from others on here.

Keep us posted on how DH is doing after surgery. Lots of prayers for a successful surgery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, If you are busy, that's fine, but don't stay away because you are down. Happens to us all and you've had so much going on for so long. Thinking of you and hope you won't be in too much pain to the point you can't enjoy anything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> are they for real? I would almost buy her one. --- sam


Yes, I think, but I've never seen one myself. Just did a google for small pigs and came up with pot-bellied pig and then saw the pictures of tea cup pigs. Puts a smile on my face again just thinking of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Thinking of you with love and sending prayers and hugs. Thank you for sharing with us Designer. We want to know and be here for you. 5 yrs. isn't long and the pain is always there no matter how long. I know the words will fail, but the intent with which we say them will show you we care about you. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> He is having his sinuses drilled out as he has chronic sinusitis and it seems it could help with all sorts of issues he has. SO we just need to wait after surgery to if it helps with any of them- it could all achieve nothing but David fells it is worth it and he is the one living with it. And if does anything like what it could do it will sure be good for him.
> 
> ANd now I had better go and get ready for the family Christmas lunch we are having today. Had meant to go to the early service at church but woke up too late so came here instead. But now to get ready


Hope it helps!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Can you wish her a belated happy birthday from all of us here and tell her we hope she can get back here to join us again when life settles down for her.


I told her that everyone on KTP was wishing her a Happy Birthday and to be sure and check out the day when she finally has time. I'm sure it made her feel good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, sorry to hear your nephew has MS, but it's good it doesn't seem to be progressing. Hopefully research will find new treatments soon. Per capita Saskatchewan has the highest incidence of MS in the world( so I've been told) there are several in our small community. It can be so debilitating
Shirley, I'm sorry you are feeling down. I can't imagine losing a child. Please know we are thinking of you & Pat. 
Margaret, I hope your DH surgery goes well & produces good results.blocked sinuses can be so painful.

I got GS coat finished this afternoon & mended a pair of pants for DS2. I had a terrible time with the coat, had to tear out several seams, the fabric kept twisting when I top stitched& it was terrible to pick out. I'm are glad it's done - windproof polyester camo outside & polar fleece lining, it will be good for spring. He likes the coats & coveralls I make & wears them lots.
I'm knitting a hat for GD, already finished mitts to match. I asked her the other day what I should get her, her response was "my presents should be pink & purple" so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> No idea. David says he thinks polygamy sounds terrible trying to keep two women happy.


I watched a program about this man married to about 4 women and it started out great but ended in disaster. At first it focused on all the good things as the women helped each other so that one could go to school, one went to work, one tended the children, etc. Things were shared and divided. It went terribly wrong by the end. Fictional story and really fun to watch. I will say that when he wanted to add to the wives it did seem like a matter of pure lust and not really wisdom. Did seem like he had it pretty darn good till things fell, and I mean really fell apart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I think Caren said she wasn't dealing with livestock for a while. I may be wrong...I frequently am.
> Junek


You are correct this time. Parker and the rest of the animals are with a farmer who also suffered loss due to a fire. I think she said that Parker made himself a Daddy too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Shirley praying that you can have a sense of peace at this difficult time.


Thankyou Margaret and all those who have pm'd me and who have posted. I feel better knowing your thoughts are with us. I just had to have a melt down I guess. Okay now.

He is in a better place.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm knitting a hat for GD, already finished mitts to match. I asked her the other day what I should get her, her response was "my presents should be pink & purple" so that's what I'm doing.


I remember the pink and purple days---DD loved those colors too.
Now I'm the one more apt to wear them


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> No idea. David says he thinks polygamy sounds terrible trying to keep two women happy.


Let David know that some of them have more than 4 wives to try to keep happy. That would be a whole lot more yarn in the house. I wonder what he thinks of that idea.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Prayers coming you way, Shirley. It will soon be 7 years since we lost our daughter but, despite what others have said, it hasn't gotten easier for us either. It always helps to remember and talk about the good times. Blessings to you and Pat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou Margaret and all those who have pm'd me and who have posted. I feel better knowing your thoughts are with us. I just had to have a melt down I guess. Okay now.
> 
> He is in a better place.


We love you Shirley. This day is difficult for you because you loved your son. The loss hurts because of your love for him. What a blessing for both of you to have experienced that love for each other over the years. We love you too so we are glad that you could come to us and let us know that you are hurting today. Surround yourself in our love today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers coming you way, Shirley. It will soon be 7 years since we lost our daughter but, despite what others have said, it hasn't gotten easier for us either. It always helps to remember and talk about the good times. Blessings to you and Pat.


How are you feeling these days? Are you in remission? I am hoping to make it over to Wisconsin in 2015 so if I do, I will let you know.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Honestly don't know how everyone keeps up with the Tea Party, maybe it's just me........
Always good intentions to comment and read all your posts, but I'm always behind.

Sam will be trying a few of your recipes over Christmas time, especially the 
Sautéed Brussels Sprouts with Lemon Garlic Butter.

This one sounds delicious too. 
Bacon and Spinach-Stuffed Rib-Eye Roast.

When I was out shopping this afternoon bought myself a mini pork roast, this is going to be interesting to see how that turns out as it's basically for 1 person. Will try the Brussel Sprouts with it.

Intercom sounds like a fantastic idea, hope it works for a long long time.

I'm laughing reading what you've written re the kitten. Sounds to me it's found a loving home. Sweet!

Finally my driveway was cleared this morning. Think there was at least 2ft of snow there that he had to blow away. 
Have been house bound since Thursday, seems he forgot me, oh dear! Told his wife that I had no plans till late Saturday so no hurry to stop by.

Amazed at how many of my neighbors were phoning me to ask if I was OK, that's a really comforting feeling, especially as I've only been here for 1 year.

Funny, when one suddenly can't get out of their house, one becomes claustrophobic, or at least I did! 
When he was finished I cheered then put my coat & boots on and went out grocery shopping etc.
Honestly didn't need anything as I have enough food in the fridge/freezer for at least 3 weeks. Even bought 3 cartons of milk that doesn't need to go into the refrigerator, I am well organised if we really have a horrific storm, lots to eat and drink, plus a stash of wool. LOL!

Happy Birthday to those I've missed and to those that are ill, hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Darowil...Praying for a successful surgery tomorrow. 

For those of you who stress this time of year...Matthew says that the malls are not the place to be as there are too many people and it is not fun. We were looking for a special ornament and walked through the mall to see if we could find it. We did not find what we were looking for. Matthew was more than ready to get out of that place. He says a song says that this is the most wonderful time of the year, but not if you are at the mall. The second part is his add on.
He was not enjoying crying children and people getting close to him. I met a friend who walked up and gave me a kiss and a hug. I quickly introduced him to her so he knew that people were not going to walk up to him and surprise him in such ways. Then I ran into some other friends so I gave them each a hug and visited with them. I dropped him off at home before shopping at any more stores. 

Pearlone...It was good to hear from you this week. I do wish you well and hope you are able to take care of yourself.

Betty...We love you to the moon and back. Please take time to take care of yourself and know that we are here for you no matter what.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Honestly don't know how everyone keeps up with the Tea Party, maybe it's just me........
> Always good intentions to comment and read all your posts, but I'm always behind.
> 
> Sam will be trying a few of your recipes over Christmas time, especially the
> ...


I am so glad that your are able to have friends checking on you. We usually had a stock of food in storage in case we were house bound due to huge snowstorms. I remember one winter that school was canceled for a week and we could not get out of our home during that time. At least we had food to eat and a wonderful time sledding down the hill in our front yard. We could sled well into the dark hours because the lights on in the house lit up the hill.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I am testing out a crockpot French Toast Casserole recipe. I want to make it for a breakfast potluck for work this week.

French Toast Casserole in the crockpot

Ingredients:
1 Loaf of French bread
8 eggs
4 Cups of milk
1 TBS vanilla
1/4 Cup sugar
2 Tbs. Cinnamon

Cut the French bread into roughly 1 1/2 inch chunks-it doesn't have to be perfectly even(could even tear with your hands)
Put about 1/2 of the bread chunks into a greased, 5 quart crock pot.
Sprinkle with 2 Tbs sugar and 1 Tbs cinnamon. Repeat layers.

In a large mixing bowl, combine milk, eggs and vanilla.

Whisk to combine thoroughly.
Pour milk/egg mixture over the bread cubes.

Cook on low for about 6-8 hours, until knife inserted in the center comes out clean.

It is possible to cook 4-5 hours on high, but edges get hard and crusty.

Serve warm. 

Possible toppings include: applesauce, powdered sugar, maple syrup, whipped cream, nuts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight I am testing out a crockpot French Toast Casserole recipe. I want to make it for a breakfast potluck for work this week.
> 
> French Toast Casserole in the crockpot
> 
> ...


This is the same as my overnight French toast casserole except it has a package of cream cheese cut into small pieces and mixed in with the bread before putting the custard mixture over it....the cream cheese adds a richness and keeps the casserole from being overly dry...you and everyone else will love it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love French toast and that recipe sounds great, let us know how it turns out.
Shirley, we are here for you, I think I remember you talking about him before. It has to be so hard to lose a child. 
Betty, you take care of yourself. As everyone has said if the crocheting hurts dear one. Do not do it for awhile. You do so much for everyone. Just sit and relax for a day. 
Happy birthday to all the birthday girls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hamm.....several years ago I had my sinuses "scrapped" out; wonder if it is the same procedure. I had had a sinus infection for 6 months and nothing was clearing it up completely. Only negative things was having my nose packed for a few days and then when the packing was removed I passed out due to a nerve that quite frequently is bumped in such a procedure. Haven't had a sinus infection since then so I was pleased with the results. Will keep David in prayer.



darowil said:


> He is having his sinuses drilled out as he has chronic sinusitis and it seems it could help with all sorts of issues he has. SO we just need to wait after surgery to if it helps with any of them- it could all achieve nothing but David fells it is worth it and he is the one living with it. And if does anything like what it could do it will sure be good for him.
> 
> ANd now I had better go and get ready for the family Christmas lunch we are having today. Had meant to go to the early service at church but woke up too late so came here instead. But now to get ready


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good, will have to try that when I have company



pacer said:


> Tonight I am testing out a crockpot French Toast Casserole recipe. I want to make it for a breakfast potluck for work this week.
> 
> French Toast Casserole in the crockpot
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good mary and easy - both winners in my book. --- sam --- let us know how it turned out.



pacer said:


> Tonight I am testing out a crockpot French Toast Casserole recipe. I want to make it for a breakfast potluck for work this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have enjoyed catching up with everyone posting. Has anyone heard from Julie since posting yesterday I believe it was about the eviction. I worry about her with all the stress she has been under. Pray all is okay with her.

Betty dear you are such a wonderful lady. Please take care of yourself. You do so much for so many and you need to take care of YOU. 

Loved the crock pot french toast recipe and also the addition of cream cheese that Rookie mentioned. I have to try this only will cut it down to a small crock pot. 

I know Sorlenna mentioned having to undo some knitting. I've had a time this weekend and seem to have frogged as much or more than I've knit. Just one of those times. I'm using #6 yarn and 13, 15, & 19 needles and boy does it hurt my hands. 

Peace, hugs, and healing energy to all. Will TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, thank you for sharing. We want to be here for you. I can not even imagine losing a child. I hope you and Pat can feel our love and support.
Purlone, my deepest sympathy to you. 
I wished Jynx Happy Birthday on Facebook.
Betty, hugs. Be good to yourself and rest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, DD finally got me moving and we got ornaments on the tree, so there's that. Now off to bed--raining tonight, so don't know if we will wake up to snow or not. I don't want any, but we do need the water.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And think of all the cricket you could come and watch that way!
> 
> Elena and I were trying to come up with a catchy title for the sock exhibition the other day- any ideas? Want to somehow have socks or feet in the name. So far the only thing I've come up with is Singular Socks- after all as hand knits each pair is unique and we plan on some unusual ones as well. But I'm sure someone here could come up with other options.


Feats in socks
Sock it to me
Woolly wonders (for your feet)
Sock attack
Neat feet
Show me your socks

I hope DHs surgery is trouble free and will be thinking of you both. The sock exhibition sounds fun, and we demand photos - pretty please!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Dear Shirley, I'm lucky not to have had that happen (fingers crossed) and of course will be sending strengthening and positive love to you and Pat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure will -- it was so good seeing her at the KAP and she knows that everyone loves her and misses her. She's had quite the few years, hasn't she?


She has- hopefully things will settle a bit now- is her Mum near to her or one of her brothers do you know?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Shirley, my heart goes out to you and Pat. There can be nothing worse than losing your child. Sending you much love and gentle hugs. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that all the longer school is - six months? --- sam


No- but her parents are in the Northern Hemisphere so are finishing work at the end of their school year so around June they will return to Adelaide permanently (well return for my brother, move for the others) and Fei will go with them once they arrive.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> He is having his sinuses drilled out as he has chronic sinusitis and it seems it could help with all sorts of issues he has. SO we just need to wait after surgery to if it helps with any of them- it could all achieve nothing but David fells it is worth it and he is the one living with it. And if does anything like what it could do it will sure be good for him.
> 
> I had my sinuses cleaned out several years ago and have been very happy with the results.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let David know that some of them have more than 4 wives to try to keep happy. That would be a whole lot more yarn in the house. I wonder what he thinks of that idea.


How he is meant to keep them all supplied with yarn! let alone where to put it.

Polyandry is the name for two husbands- I had always assumed it was the same ford but it isn't. A quiz on the radio had the answer do I just checked the ever reliable google and it agrees. I sure wouldn't want two husbands- one is enough. Good that David and I agree on this!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hamm.....several years ago I had my sinuses "scrapped" out; wonder if it is the same procedure. I had had a sinus infection for 6 months and nothing was clearing it up completely. Only negative things was having my nose packed for a few days and then when the packing was removed I passed out due to a nerve that quite frequently is bumped in such a procedure. Haven't had a sinus infection since then so I was pleased with the results. Will keep David in prayer.


This is more than a scraping out I think- it actually involves drilling the bone in the sinus area. Takes 3-4 hours as it sosucjh a slow job. I wouldn't have the patience to so I must say! He has to take off about 10 days whwich will bring him to Shrictmas Day so we will see how he recovers. Assuming he recovers OK we are driving over to Melbourne Christmas Eve for Christmas with his family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just spoken to Julie- she is just not feeling up to being on KP at the moment. Sounded more cheerful when I got back to her- she is going to see a house tomorrow which may mean moving in 3 weeks.
She has just cleared out Fales room which was hard emotionally, she is sending most of his stuff to the Hospice Shop keeping a just a few of the best things in case she ever has the chance to have him stay for a short while (which is all she ever wants as she knows she can't care for him full time).

Edit- this answers your question a few posts back Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Family lunch went well- everyone in the state made it which was great. Lots of talk about the cricket as most of them are interested and had seen it on TV. One of my nephews went to two different days to me.

Well caught up here- maybe I can get some of KP looked at- missed it for a few days.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.

The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato. 

Wednesday I went to the hospital and got my dose of radio active iodine and then Friday I had my scan. I am not back on a regular diet and am taking thyroid again. I just feel drained and don't want to do anything. I haven't touched a knitting needle in weeks and don't want to sew either. Just tired. It will take me a few days to get energy back. I have an apt. with the dr. on Thursday so will get the results of the tests. I will be shocked if there is something wrong. I keep playing 'Pollyanna" and say that I am glad that I haven't had to take chemo and I really mean it.

I will not comment on what is going on with TP because someone has already said what I would but I am aware of the news. I do need to mention Julie however. She has been through so much and now having to move.

Good night all and happy knitting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> She has- hopefully things will settle a bit now- is her Mum near to her or one of her brothers do you know?


She's nearby Jynx & her family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just spoken to Julie- she is just not feeling up to being on KP at the moment. Sounded more cheerful when I got back to her- she is going to see a house tomorrow which may mean moving in 3 weeks.
> She has just cleared out Fales room which was hard emotionally, she is sending most of his stuff to the Hospice Shop keeping a just a few of the best things in case she ever has the chance to have him stay for a short while (which is all she ever wants as she knows she can't care for him full time).
> 
> Edit- this answers your question a few posts back Gwen


I assumed as much...Julie has so much on her shoulders; please let her know that she's constantly in our thoughts and that we wrap her in care and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying the scan comes back clean and that you are feeling your energy level rise again...you've been through a lot--give yourself license to just give in to the tiredness and just rest as much as you can...the body knows what it needs.



Railyn said:


> I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.
> 
> The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.
> 
> The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato.
> 
> ...


Do hope you can pick up soon- not clear from your post whether you are on a normal diet. If so and wityour thyroid med again you should pick up again soon- and enjoy your food again. A Pollyanna approach enables uyou to think that the horrid diet for a while helps you appreciate what you normally have!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> Feats in socks
> Sock it to me
> Woolly wonders (for your feet)
> Sock attack
> ...


All good but I love Feats in Socks


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


I know from my personal experience that we never cease to mourn our children only learn to live with the pain. Many, many prayers for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> sounds good mary and easy - both winners in my book. --- sam --- let us know how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How he is meant to keep them all supplied with yarn! let alone where to put it.
> 
> Polyandry is the name for two husbands- I had always assumed it was the same ford but it isn't. A quiz on the radio had the answer do I just checked the ever reliable google and it agrees. I sure wouldn't want two husbands- one is enough. Good that David and I agree on this!


There are areas in our country where the men have quite a few wives and they all live in the same building so they are fully aware of it. Not my lifestyle choice either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Feats in socks
> Sock it to me
> Woolly wonders (for your feet)
> Sock attack
> ...


I really like Feats in Socks


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I really like Feats in Socks


Me too!
Glad to hear that Julie is okay, just busy.
I hope your scan comes back clear Railyn and that you're allowed a normal diet too.
Had the dinner party last night and all the cooking went fine, although I think we'll be eating the soup (broccoli & stilton) for days! Finished all the clearing up this morning and now have to go find all the stuff (wool, needles, etc!) that I moved out of the lounge before they came. :roll:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I really like Feats in Socks


I like it also. There have been so many wonderful suggestions made.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns June! (Jknappva) I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, sorry to hear your nephew has MS, but it's good it doesn't seem to be progressing. Hopefully research will find new treatments soon. Per capita Saskatchewan has the highest incidence of MS in the world( so I've been told) there are several in our small community. It can be so debilitating
> Shirley, I'm sorry you are feeling down. I can't imagine losing a child. Please know we are thinking of you & Pat.
> Margaret, I hope your DH surgery goes well & produces good results.blocked sinuses can be so painful.
> 
> ...


Marshall's MS is mild enough that you can't tell he has it. It might be more obvious if he had a physically demanding job. He and his dad have a small store so they each only work part time in it. I thank God every day because I know how debilitating the illness can be.
Take care in all your snowy weather!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I remember the pink and purple days---DD loved those colors too.
> Now I'm the one more apt to wear them


And me, too. They're my favorite colors.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Prayers coming you way, Shirley. It will soon be 7 years since we lost our daughter but, despite what others have said, it hasn't gotten easier for us either. It always helps to remember and talk about the good times. Blessings to you and Pat.


Oh, my dear. My heart goes out to you. I'm sure the grief never leaves.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Praying for a successful surgery tomorrow.
> 
> For those of you who stress this time of year...Matthew says that the malls are not the place to be as there are too many people and it is not fun. We were looking for a special ornament and walked through the mall to see if we could find it. We did not find what we were looking for. Matthew was more than ready to get out of that place. He says a song says that this is the most wonderful time of the year, but not if you are at the mall. The second part is his add on.
> He was not enjoying crying children and people getting close to him. I met a friend who walked up and gave me a kiss and a hug. I quickly introduced him to her so he knew that people were not going to walk up to him and surprise him in such ways. Then I ran into some other friends so I gave them each a hug and visited with them. I dropped him off at home before shopping at any more stores.
> ...


Mary, please tell Matthew I feel the same way he does about malls. I haven't gone to one at this time of year in 30 years. But then I don't go shopping somewhere except on the computer.
I hope you found what you wanted.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns June! (Jknappva) I hope you have a lovely day.


I'm joining in on this one too. Many happy returns June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.
> 
> The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato.
> 
> ...


My dear Marilyn. I'm sorry you're not doing well and I know you miss your laptop.
I'll say an extra prayer for you. It's hard when you have no energy to do the things you love.
Hugs, dear sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns June! (Jknappva) I hope you have a lovely day.


Thank you, dear Kate
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm joining in on this one too. Many happy returns June!


Thank you!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy birthday, June. Have a wonderful day :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a very yummy breakfast---I'll be the house smelled great with the cinnamon cooking away.



pacer said:


> It is tasty. I would enjoy it with some raisins added to each layer or maybe dried cranberries, but then my boys would not eat it so plain it is for my family. I think adding some chopped nuts would be good as well, but I would think small chopped nuts would be best. This could be served on the side but not the same effect. I would make it again. It is super easy. The French bread is a chewier bread, but works great for this recipe because a lot of moisture is added to the crockpot. I cooked mine for 8 hours and it was just right and I could sleep longer. It would be great for a family get together or in Sam's family it could be done any time since there are enough people to eat from it.
> 
> DH says I could add a touch more cinnamon to it. I used a lite syrup and that was enough for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, June.

Prayers going out to all who have outlived their children; a deeper sorrow can't be imagined.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick hello as I've got to restrict my computer time. A few frosts overnight, but the days have been sunny. I've had a go at tinisian crochet and rather like it. Today Ive been baking making a lemon drizzle cake and some Antac biscuits for the WI knitying group tomorro. I've also made some bread sauce and parsley and thyme stuffing to go with the Christmas turkey and pu that in the freezer.. And now a boeuf bourginoine is in the oven. Might just sit and knit now.

Sorty i can't read what you've all bern up to, just sending healing vibes and hugs to you all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE!

Dear friend of my heart - have a wonderful day. I loved the picture of you and your girls. Take care, and I wish you a year full of good things. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> All good but I love Feats in Socks


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry you've been feeling poorly & on the crazy diet, sure doesn't leave you much to choose & being off the thyroid meds can sure raise hell with the energy levels. I hope you get good results & get back to feeling normal soon.
June, Happy Birthday
Purple, nice looking square, are you doing a bunch more for a blanket? I bought a Tunisian hook a while ago but have yet to try it.
Purl, my condolences on the loss of your daughter. I cannot imagine losing a child.
Margaret, thanks for letting us know about Julie. The poor lady has. Had way to much going on in life lately & this latest kick seems so nasty. Almost makes one wonder if somehow Lupe has had a hand in it being that the agent is Samoan & Lupe was in NZ while Julie was away. I hope the new place is much nicer & the move will be a good thing.
It has been unseasonably warm, still below freezing but not by much. DH is whining as the foot of snow we had has now sunk down. He was looking forward to a little mire snow, then he could snowmobile.
OK, you've heard the saying "You might be a ******* if" well, DH just flung open the patio door & shot a magpie (scavenger bird) with the shotgun.
I better get off my behind & make some cookies. We are going to GS hockey game is afternoon. I'm not mch of a hockey fan, I know sacrilege in a Canadian, but we better show up or will not be popular.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sending blessings to all who need prayers and support. Thanking all the prayer warriors for the prayers for my DH. He has had a very hard year with all the surgeries and medical problems. He is doing fairly well now and know the prayers had a great deal to do with his recoveries.

Wishing all who have birthdays this week the most special of days. Love you all, and so happy I was able to meet some of you in person at the Knit a Palozza. Off for a while to try to do more unpacking. Little by little our new home is taking shape.

Pacer thanks for the recipe. I think I will make this for Christmas breakfast, just a smaller amount for 2 people. It sounds so yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know Margaret.

*June* a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you! May you have many, many more!



darowil said:


> Just spoken to Julie- she is just not feeling up to being on KP at the moment. Sounded more cheerful when I got back to her- she is going to see a house tomorrow which may mean moving in 3 weeks.
> She has just cleared out Fales room which was hard emotionally, she is sending most of his stuff to the Hospice Shop keeping a just a few of the best things in case she ever has the chance to have him stay for a short while (which is all she ever wants as she knows she can't care for him full time).
> 
> Edit- this answers your question a few posts back Gwen


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday from across the Pond, June xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

June, Happy, Happy Birthday. I hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I assumed as much...Julie has so much on her shoulders; please let her know that she's constantly in our thoughts and that we wrap her in care and prayers.


Totally agree think of her every day. I pray this all turns out for a very positive outcome for her.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday to you, June. Have a wonderful and a big piece of birthday cake for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy birthday to you, June. Have a wonderful and a big piece of birthday cake for me.


I'd send a piece of the lemon drizzle cake I've just made but l got carried away with the drizxle and it is stuck to the p,ate :shock:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too!
> Glad to hear that Julie is okay, just busy.
> I hope your scan comes back clear Railyn and that you're allowed a normal diet too.
> Had the dinner party last night and all the cooking went fine, although I think we'll be eating the soup (broccoli & stilton) for days! Finished all the clearing up this morning and now have to go find all the stuff (wool, needles, etc!) that I moved out of the lounge before they came. :roll:


Sounds like me Kate when we have company I put my items I usually have out somewhere , where I know I will just find them and guess what. Someone must move them. I can never just quickly go put my hands on them.
Have a relaxing day. Finished the little pick baby hat yesterday while watching a very exciting college football game with friends. Started the little boy also. It was such a nerve wrecking game . We ended up winning and now advance. One more game to the championship game. Each game has been tougher of course so yesterday told the girls I had to have the volume turned off and just watch the game and knit. We went out and did a little shopping afterwards and then met up with husbands at a little pub near by. Full of people dressed in green and gold. 
Today the fog is so thick can't see the house across the street. But no snow and the hogs in the forties yesterday so will take that.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'd send a piece of the lemon drizzle cake I've just made but l got carried away with the drizxle and it is stuck to the p,ate :shock:


Love lemon drizzle cake. My husbands grandmother made it all the time for us and birthdays. Maybe should add that to the Christmas dessert list. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like to say, Julie isn't far from my thoughts and prayers, either.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, June. I loved the picture of you and your daughters.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

June...I did find something to work for the gift I needed. I think the boy will like it. I found something at a music store since the mall did not have what I wanted. I didn't buy anything at the mall. Matthew was glad to get out of there.

Time to get running again. We had our annual Children's Christmas service today which keeps me busy along with other adults. Matthew has been invited to go bowling with about 8-9 other kids and adults from our church. That is where we are rushing off to next and then Matthew will go to watch a movie at our friend's home after bowling. I am trying to get clothes ready for DS#1 who has to play with the college band for the graduation ceremonies. This is all coming together about the same time so I will do the best I can. I don't have to go to the graduation ceremonies, just have my son's clothes ready to change into. I will drive extra children to the bowling alley along with Matthew. He is looking forward to hanging out with friends today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy birthday, June. Have a wonderful day :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, have a very Happy Birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, June.
> 
> Prayers going out to all who have outlived their children; a deeper sorrow can't be imagined.


Thank you. I can't imagine the sorrow of losing a child!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A quick hello as I've got to restrict my computer time. A few frosts overnight, but the days have been sunny. I've had a go at tinisian crochet and rather like it. Today Ive been baking making a lemon drizzle cake and some Antac biscuits for the WI knitying group tomorro. I've also made some bread sauce and parsley and thyme stuffing to go with the Christmas turkey and pu that in the freezer.. And now a boeuf bourginoine is in the oven. Might just sit and knit now.
> 
> Sorty i can't read what you've all bern up to, just sending healing vibes and hugs to you all.


Sounds like you've been really busy in the kitchen. I've missed you. I hope your eyes are soon better so you can join in more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR JUNE!
> 
> Dear friend of my heart - have a wonderful day. I loved the picture of you and your girls. Take care, and I wish you a year full of good things. Shirley


Thank you so much.
I love the snow scene in your avatar but I'm glad you don't have to fight the winter long snows.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, sorry you've been feeling poorly & on the crazy diet, sure doesn't leave you much to choose & being off the thyroid meds can sure raise hell with the energy levels. I hope you get good results & get back to feeling normal soon.
> June, Happy Birthday
> Purple, nice looking square, are you doing a bunch more for a blanket? I bought a Tunisian hook a while ago but have yet to try it.
> Purl, my condolences on the loss of your daughter. I cannot imagine losing a child.
> ...


Thank you. Perhaps you can take your knitting to the game . Even though Darowil loves cricket, she takes her knitting with her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sending blessings to all who need prayers and support. Thanking all the prayer warriors for the prayers for my DH. He has had a very hard year with all the surgeries and medical problems. He is doing fairly well now and know the prayers had a great deal to do with his recoveries.
> 
> Wishing all who have birthdays this week the most special of days. Love you all, and so happy I was able to meet some of you in person at the Knit a Palozza. Off for a while to try to do more unpacking. Little by little our new home is taking shape.
> 
> Pacer thanks for the recipe. I think I will make this for Christmas breakfast, just a smaller amount for 2 people. It sounds so yummy.


I'm praying the next year will be a year of good health for your DH.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for letting us know Margaret.
> 
> *June* a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you! May you have many, many more!


Thank you, Gwen.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday from across the Pond, June xx


Thank you, Josephine!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> June, Happy, Happy Birthday. I hope you are having a wonderful day!


Thank you, Angela.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy birthday to you, June. Have a wonderful and a big piece of birthday cake for me.


Thank you. I hope you're doing well. How are your feet? Did the exercises help?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'd send a piece of the lemon drizzle cake I've just made but l got carried away with the drizxle and it is stuck to the p,ate :shock:


That's a shame...I love anything lemon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, June. I loved the picture of you and your daughters.


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> June...I did find something to work for the gift I needed. I think the boy will like it. I found something at a music store since the mall did not have what I wanted. I didn't buy anything at the mall. Matthew was glad to get out of there.
> 
> Time to get running again. We had our annual Children's Christmas service today which keeps me busy along with other adults. Matthew has been invited to go bowling with about 8-9 other kids and adults from our church. That is where we are rushing off to next and then Matthew will go to watch a movie at our friend's home after bowling. I am trying to get clothes ready for DS#1 who has to play with the college band for the graduation ceremonies. This is all coming together about the same time so I will do the best I can. I don't have to go to the graduation ceremonies, just have my son's clothes ready to change into. I will drive extra children to the bowling alley along with Matthew. He is looking forward to hanging out with friends today.


I'm glad Matthew will enjoy being with friends. It's good to know that he's comfortable with them. You are always in a whirlwind of activity. I don't know how you do it.
Junek


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thank you. I hope you're doing well. How are your feet? Did the exercises help?
> Junek


Hope you are having a fun day!!! 
My feet are doing so much better with the help of the cortisone shots, exercises and inserts. They still get alittle sore but nothing like they were. I am hoping it keeps up. 
Are you having birthday cake today??? That is always the best part of the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful lady who always cheers us on and encourages us, along with sharing beautiful photos that brighten our days.

Hope your day is a very special one! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been gone all day since it was the DGK's Christmas service. One sang a solor with the choir, both boys sang in the Youth Choir, and DGD was a Wise Woman in the manger scene, with a darling real baby for Jesus.

I'm so excited. After only two treatments Roland went up and down the stairs every day this last week and they said he ran up and down them a few times, not just a slow up and down. I told them there are things dogs can take nutritionally for arthritis. Will have to google that and get some for a Christmas present for him. I am just amazed and so thankful he is doing so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I was a doctor so I could help a lot of people and animals. It is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have been gone all day since it was the DGK's Christmas service. One sang a solor with the choir, both boys sang in the Youth Choir, and DGD was a Wise Woman in the manger scene, with a darling real baby for Jesus.
> 
> I'm so excited. After only two treatments Roland went up and down the stairs every day this last week and they said he ran up and down them a few times, not just a slow up and down. I told them there are things dogs can take nutritionally for arthritis. Will have to google that and get some for a Christmas present for him. I am just amazed and so thankful he is doing so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I was a doctor so I could help a lot of people and animals. It is a wonderful feeling.


I am so excited for you and here the joy in your voice. Keep it up girl.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday June and many more of them, hope you have a fantastic day xxx.
(((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))))))).


I am frantically reknitting the jacket for my daughter but sadly i dont think its going to get done in time for Christmas now. It was lucky she popped in and I took the opportunity to try a sleeve length on her because I suspected it was too short. Out of curiosity I pinned the shoulders and tried the body on her as well and it was too tight across her bust, now OK she is blessed in that area but it should have fitted loosely for the size I was knitting. The pattern i am using is American I think and says bulky 12 ply yarn, i looked up the UK e1uivalent and it said chunky but I think it should be more like super chunky now. I am not buying more yarn I have frogged the lot and knitting it larger, just finished the back, I mite b able to salvage the sleeves so have not frogged them yet, will see how they fit.
The only worry I do have is it has a faux placket down the front instead of ribbing, its a feature i like but being all stocking stitch it rolls up, any tips to keep it flat and stop it rolling in on itself will be welcome. The pattern says slip first stitch with yarn in front on purl rows and at back on knit rows but it still rolls because its not dense enuff to hold it flat. lyn x


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> And think of all the cricket you could come and watch that way!
> I was listening to it the other day and my Russian friend asked what I meant by saying we got a wicket. Asked if she knew anything about baseball- no. At least you would have some basic understandings like innings and players getting out but Elena had nothing like that. So I left it for another day. Maybe I could take her to a cricket match one day it might be easier to explain it that way. And if she learnt nothing we would have spent a day together and got plenty of knitting done. (I got a pair of socks done at the cricket this week -well no heels, but leaving the afterthought heels undone to show in the exhibition.
> 
> Elena and I were trying to come up with a catchy title for the sock exhibition the other day- any ideas? Want to somehow have socks or feet in the name. So far the only thing I've come up with is Singular Socks- after all as hand knits each pair is unique and we plan on some unusual ones as well. But I'm sure someone here could come up with other options.


Sock it to me?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hope you are having a fun day!!!
> My feet are doing so much better with the help of the cortisone shots, exercises and inserts. They still get alittle sore but nothing like they were. I am hoping it keeps up.
> Are you having birthday cake today??? That is always the best part of the day.


We started on the birthday cake yesterday. With just the two of us, we'll be eating it for a while!! And eating way more than we should!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who wished me happy birthday!! I realized I was filling up pages with thank yous.
It's so wonderful to be part of this fantastic group of caring, lovely people. I treasure each and every one of you.
Hugs, dear friends,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren has been very busy with FIL, as you can imagine, grandchildren and preparing for Christmas. She misses everyone and will be back as soon as she can for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider, so happy to hear you are in less pain with the cortisone shots. They can be a miracle.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm so excited. After only two treatments Roland went up and down the stairs every day this last week and they said he ran up and down them a few times, not just a slow up and down. I told them there are things dogs can take nutritionally for arthritis. Will have to google that and get some for a Christmas present for him. I am just amazed and so thankful he is doing so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I was a doctor so I could help a lot of people and animals. It is a wonderful feeling.[/quote]

This is so neat and I am glad for Roland. What treatments did he get? Molly benefited greatly from laser and acupuncture and with her weight loss, is doing great on the stairs again. Doesn't it make your heart feel good when the animals respond like this? 
Still thinking of Julie non-stop and praying for her and all those on the KP that have problems. We have snow on the mountains but most of that we got this morning on the valley floor has already melted off. I love the soft and gentle Utah snow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Thank you for letting us know about Julie. I am praying things work out even better than expected. I so wish she didn't have to go through this but pray it ends up being a very positive move in the end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I'm so excited. After only two treatments Roland went up and down the stairs


This is so neat and I am glad for Roland. What treatments did he get? Molly benefited greatly from laser and acupuncture and with her weight loss, is doing great on the stairs again. Doesn't it make your heart feel good when the animals respond like this? 
Still thinking of Julie non-stop and praying for her and all those on the KP that have problems. We have snow on the mountains but most of that we got this morning on the valley floor has already melted off. I love the soft and gentle Utah snow.[/quote]

It is cold laser treatments. Is this what your dog had?
I will have to ask about the weight loss for myself. The cold laser shrunk the swelling in my arthritic knees but it didn't do the same for my stomach yet. :XD: :XD: :XD: I have the acupuncture attachments but can't find my acupuncture books. Must still be packed away since our move back from Germany and that was 12 yrs. ago.  Oh wait, I reread what you said and don't think the weight loss was from the laser treatments but just that Molly benefited from losing weight. I did see recently that there is training for laser therapists to help people quit smoking and lost weight. I am going to ask about that.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Junek and to all others celebrating their BD today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too!
> Glad to hear that Julie is okay, just busy.
> I hope your scan comes back clear Railyn and that you're allowed a normal diet too.
> Had the dinner party last night and all the cooking went fine, although I think we'll be eating the soup (broccoli & stilton) for days! Finished all the clearing up this morning and now have to go find all the stuff (wool, needles, etc!) that I moved out of the lounge before they came. :roll:


I'll happily help you withthe soup- sounds great


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you making gwen with those size needles? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Have enjoyed catching up with everyone posting. Has anyone heard from Julie since posting yesterday I believe it was about the eviction. I worry about her with all the stress she has been under. Pray all is okay with her.
> 
> Betty dear you are such a wonderful lady. Please take care of yourself. You do so much for so many and you need to take care of YOU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'll happily help you withthe soup- sounds great


Oh my, that broccoli soup with stilton does sound good doesn't it!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great names tns - very creative. ---- sam



TNS said:


> Feats in socks
> Sock it to me
> Woolly wonders (for your feet)
> Sock attack
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday June-have a great day


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.
> 
> The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato.
> 
> ...


Sorry your laptop is kaputt.

Wishing you all the best for your tests and results next week, big hugs from myself and positive everyone else on KP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - how are you - have you been knitting up a storm for the holidays? --- sam



Railyn said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > He is having his sinuses drilled out as he has chronic sinusitis and it seems it could help with all sorts of issues he has. SO we just need to wait after surgery to if it helps with any of them- it could all achieve nothing but David fells it is worth it and he is the one living with it. And if does anything like what it could do it will sure be good for him.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, Sure hope you can get your energy back once you get the ok for going back on your normal diet and the medication takes effect. I'm sure it plays havoc with emotions too. Feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you. Perhaps you can take your knitting to the game . Even though Darowil loves cricket, she takes her knitting with her.
> Junek


not just the cricket- football also during the winter


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not caught up but I'm off for the night. Can't believe the Buffalo Bills won against the Packers. DH is a happy guy right now. Sorry if you are a Packer fan. It certainly wasn't expected.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello, all. I'm glad for the summaries, otherwise I'd never know what's going on.

Sam, I'm glad to hear that you got an intercom. We tried one connecting my home with Mom's home, but it was more bother than it was worth.

I've got good news about my friends. Candice (the woman who was horribly assaulted) had the wires holding her jaws shut removed. Unfortunately, she still has wires along her gum line & rubber bands connecting them, so eating is still difficult; hopefully, they'll be removed on Dec. 30. Charlotte had one foot operated on & is home after spending time in a rehab center. Her foot is still in a cast but at least she's home. She's supposed to have the same operation on her other foot next year sometime. My friend Mary's husband Dick is still alive & kicking & doing remarkably well, though I don't think that he's out of the woods yet.

Now for the people who need prayers. My friend Judy's sister Carol's cancer has returned & is not doing well. My mom Sara has cellulitis in her foot again, and her toe looks really nasty. She's on antibiotics orally & topically.

As for me, I'm knitting & crocheting dishcloths for Christmas presents. I crocheted a hat & scarf set in blue, black, and gray as a Secret Santa gift for a transguy in NJ & liked the hat pattern so much that I made 2 more hats & might make 2 more. It's the simplest hat pattern I've ever seen; just half double crochets done in a circle & edged with reverse single crochet. I'm having fun with the dishcloths; I've made 15-20 in different patterns & colors & will let folks pick which one they like the best.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

after discussions about 2 spouses I'm here wearing 2 wedding rings.
David gave me his and rather than put it somewhere and forget I figured it could sit on my middle finger. 
He is in surgery now and will for a few more hours. About to go and do some Christmas shopping as I don't know how free I will be the rest of the week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't realize you were still getting the radioactive iodine yet - how long will you need to be getting it. I hope you rest up and don't try to do too much - anytime you are dealing with radioactive anything it really zaps the energy. that does sound like a limiting diet - how long do you need to be on it? --- sam



Railyn said:


> I guess my laptop has given up for good. I am on DH's computer and am finding it slow and tedious.
> 
> The past couple of weeks or so have been a bit difficult. I had to have my 6 month test for the thyroid cancer. I was taken off thyroid for a few weeks and then had to have a week of a low iodine diet. This is such a hard diet for me. Nothing with salt in it which eliminated a lot of things. No diary in any form, no eggs, no soy or other beans, no more than 6 ounces of meat a day, etc. I found that I could use uniodized salt so was able to make bread and also found some unsalted peanut butter. It is a very boring diet. My favorite thing this week was baked sweet potato.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree - what a great play on words. --- sam



darowil said:


> I really like Feats in Socks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to you june - think you can blow out all your candles? hope you celebrate all week. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you!
> Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you to everyone who wished me happy birthday!!
> 
> Hey June, a belated happy birthday from me. I'm catching up after being off the computer for two days. Jack's daughter was here for two days and we celebrated Jack's birthday (the 13th too) together. It was nice. He always bought a lot for Toys for Tots, so she and i shopped for a few things and dropped them off at the local TV station in honor of him. It was so nice to have her here.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if anyone would like to join purplefi for dinner --- sam

Boeuf Bourguignon

Makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 whole head garlic
2 tablespoons plus 2 cups dry red wine
4 thick bacon slices, cut into 1-inch-wide strips
3 1/2 pounds boneless beef cross-rib roast, trimmed, cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
1 medium onion, chopped
1 large carrot, chopped
2 tablespoons all purpose flour
3 tablespoons tomato paste
3 large fresh thyme sprigs
3 large fresh sage sprigs
3 large fresh rosemary sprigs
2 bay leaves
3 cups (or more) canned beef broth
12 ounces pearl onions
3 bunches baby carrots, trimmed, peeled
12 ounces shiitake mushrooms, stemmed, quartered

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Place garlic on large piece of foil. Pour 2 tablespoons wine over garlic. Wrap foil around garlic to enclose. Roast garlic until soft, about 40 minutes. Cool. Press garlic between fingertips to release from skins; set aside.

Cook bacon in large pot over medium heat until brown, about 10 minutes. Transfer to paper towels. Pour drippings into small bowl.

Return 2 tablespoons to same pot; reserve remainder. Increase heat to high. Working in batches, add beef to pot and brown, about 7 minutes per batch. Using slotted spoon, transfer meat to large bowl.

Reduce heat to medium-low.

Add chopped onion and chopped carrot to pot; sauté 5 minutes. Mix in flour. Return beef and accumulated juices to pot.

Stir in tomato paste. Add herb sprigs, bay leaves, roasted garlic and 2 cups wine; simmer 15 minutes. Add 3 cups broth. Cover; simmer 1 1/2 hours, stirring occasionally. Uncover; simmer until meat is tender, stirring occasionally, about 1 1/2 hours longer. Discard herb sprigs and bay leaves.

Cook pearl onions in large saucepan of boiling salted water for 2 minutes. Using 4- to 5-inch-diameter strainer, transfer onions to medium bowl; cool slightly, then peel. Return water to boil. Add carrots and cook until tender, about 4 minutes. Drain. Transfer to bowl of ice water to cool. Drain. (Bacon, stew and vegetables can be prepared 1 day ahead. Cover separately and refrigerate.)

Heat 2 tablespoons reserved bacon drippings in large skillet over medium-high heat.

Add mushrooms; sauté until golden brown, about 6 minutes. Add pearl onions to mushrooms; sauté until onions are golden, about 4 minutes. Add carrots; cook until heated through, about 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

Bring stew to simmer, thinning with more broth, if desired. Stir bacon and 2/3 of vegetables into stew. Transfer to large bowl. Top stew with remaining vegetables.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Boeuf-Bourguignon-102144


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> if anyone would like to join purplefi for dinner --- sam
> 
> Boeuf Bourguignon
> 
> Oh boy, Sam, does that ever sound delicious!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Have been gone all day since it was the DGK's Christmas service. One sang a solor with the choir, both boys sang in the Youth Choir, and DGD was a Wise Woman in the manger scene, with a darling real baby for Jesus.
> 
> I'm so excited. After only two treatments Roland went up and down the stairs every day this last week and they said he ran up and down them a few times, not just a slow up and down. I told them there are things dogs can take nutritionally for arthritis. Will have to google that and get some for a Christmas present for him. I am just amazed and so thankful he is doing so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wish I was a doctor so I could help a lot of people and animals. It is a wonderful feeling.


We give or dogs msm we get it in powder form and dissolve it in their water daily


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> not just the cricket- football also during the winter


Forgot about the football. I'm not much of a sports fan but there are enough seasonal sports for everyone no matter what their preference!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Hello, all. I'm glad for the summaries, otherwise I'd never know what's going on.
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to hear that you got an intercom. We tried one connecting my home with Mom's home, but it was more bother than it was worth.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Candace is improving. Such a terrible ordeal to go through...May God bless and heal her.
Will keep your mom and friends in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> after discussions about 2 spouses I'm here wearing 2 wedding rings.
> David gave me his and rather than put it somewhere and forget I figured it could sit on my middle finger.
> He is in surgery now and will for a few more hours. About to go and do some Christmas shopping as I don't know how free I will be the rest of the week.


Will keep David on my prayers. I hope the surgery is successful.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.
Sam, with the number of candles I would have on the cake, we were afraid of burning down the place so decided to leave them off for safety!!ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been working on a prayer shawl out of Bernat Mega Bulky for DD. Feeling very frustrated as I am finding I didn't get enough yarn and can't find any more in the color I need. May frog it again and choose something else to knit her. Also suppose to be making a fast & quick lapghan for sister but just not into it.


thewren said:


> what are you making gwen with those size needles? --- sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, Dear Hearts,
We got up and went to Jackson this morning to meet Allyson and her girlfriend and the kids. She was having their picture made with Santa at Bass Pro Shop. I have never been in there. There was a bunch I could have looked at but only looked for flannel shirts. I bought two and that was $59. I love to wear flannel shirts like a jacket with a short sleeved Tshirt under it.
We then went to Logans Steak House for lunch and from there on to Sams. Got everything we needed to prepare for our family get together on Saturday. We have a SS Class super at Goldies on Tues. I have a beauty shop appointment on Thursday and the kids on Saturday. In between I have to finish cleaning and get my part of the cooking donethe cherry mini cupcakes, Familys Favorite Congealed Salad, and deviled eggs. Jim has mixed up the mini pizzas and shaped into logs and frozen. We will get out what we are going to use. Have a shrimp ring. Lots of dips and chips and probably will get a veggie try. By the time the kids bring their contributions there will be a pile of finger foods.
I havent asked for anything. The girls are giving me money and I will get my interchangeable needlesthe bamboo 4 set and some red cords to go with them. I decided to do this instead of shopping for more yarn right now. I have enough to work on a while.
We got all our parcels unloaded and now Jim and I are both tired. I need to empty the dishwasher and fold two baskets of clothes. Tomorrow will be working on the house.
I want to be working on my scarf. I am loving it. I love that I have the pattern memorized. Bonnie did this one in a flash. I am slow though.
Margaret, are you teaching a class on how to knit a sock on two circular needles in February or did I misread this?
JUNE, my darling, I pray you have the happiest of birthdays. You only get birthday cake once a year, so enjoy. You are a beautiful lady with equally beautiful daughters It is so good to put a lovely face with a name.. Life is good. PTL Marshal has a mild case of MS. I so enjoy your post. You have such compassion for others and I love your humor. You always know just the right thing to say.
MARGARET, prayers are going up for David. Once he gets that horrible packing out he will feel much better. I pray this procedure works for him.
SHIRLEY, Purl 2 Diva, and any others who have lost a child, I pray God will let you feel His love and carry you through your days on this earth. I cant imagine the emptiness one must feel with the loss of a child. BUT you know, they never die if we keep them alive in our hearts. It is hard going through holidays and special occasions, but we have you in our prayer circle of warriors. You are loved dear ladies, so bring us your burdens. One is never alone here.
MARY, the Crockpot French Toast sounds wonderful. Cant wait to try it. Thank you for sharing.
RAILYN, I pray your scan will return within normal limits and you can get back on the proper diet and medication. This is fatigue at its worse, so rest. Everything will be there when you feel better dear lady.
GWEN, I cant imagine knitting on a 13, 15, or 17. I have never gone past a 10 but after hearing of the pain working with them causes, not sure I want to. What are you making? Your Angel was just gorgeous. Gah-geous as my yankee moma used to say.
JOSEPHINE, the Tunisian square is pretty. I tried it once and it made my hands cramp and that was when I was younger. I did like to do it though. This stitch makes good dishcloths.
BONNIE, I got a good chuckle out of the Red neck comment. Boy do we ever have some around here!
MELYN, knowing your talent, the sweater is going to be a perfect fit and beautiful when you finish it. All of your work is to be admired.
ARAN, Prayers for Candice with the wires in her mouth and foot surgery (been there with both feet), for Marys DH (Dick), for Judys Sister Carol and your Mom. All are on my prayer list and will be lifted up. I just got through making 68 dishcloths (59 for sale). Allyson is going to do another booth in the spring but I dont know whether I will participate or not.
Off to get chores done so I can sit and knit. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty.


.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hey June, a belated happy birthday from me. I'm catching up after being off the computer for two days. Jack's daughter was here for two days and we celebrated Jack's birthday (the 13th too) together. It was nice. He always bought a lot for Toys for Tots, so she and i shopped for a few things and dropped them off at the local TV station in honor of him. It was so nice to have her here.


The first Christmas after my husband passed, we took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and got things for some of the kids on the Angel tree. It was one of the best things we'd ever done as a family, I think. So glad you had a good day with Jack's daughter.

Aran, sending good thoughts for all your friends and for Darowil's DH and for all else in need.

Hugs all around!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot to say HOORAY for MOlly and Roland. We do love our furbabies.
I forgot someone else too but sometimers has hit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always slip the first stitch as though to purl and knit the last stitch. makes a very nice edge and might work with you stokcstitch better. --- sam



melyn said:


> Happy Birthday June and many more of them, hope you have a fantastic day xxx.
> (((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))))))).
> 
> I am frantically reknitting the jacket for my daughter but sadly i dont think its going to get done in time for Christmas now. It was lucky she popped in and I took the opportunity to try a sleeve length on her because I suspected it was too short. Out of curiosity I pinned the shoulders and tried the body on her as well and it was too tight across her bust, now OK she is blessed in that area but it should have fitted loosely for the size I was knitting. The pattern i am using is American I think and says bulky 12 ply yarn, i looked up the UK e1uivalent and it said chunky but I think it should be more like super chunky now. I am not buying more yarn I have frogged the lot and knitting it larger, just finished the back, I mite b able to salvage the sleeves so have not frogged them yet, will see how they fit.
> The only worry I do have is it has a faux placket down the front instead of ribbing, its a feature i like but being all stocking stitch it rolls up, any tips to keep it flat and stop it rolling in on itself will be welcome. The pattern says slip first stitch with yarn in front on purl rows and at back on knit rows but it still rolls because its not dense enuff to hold it flat. lyn x


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> I didn't realize you were still getting the radioactive iodine yet - how long will you need to be
> 
> Sam. I had had radio active iodine twice now and may learn next week if I will need it again. I am back on a regular diet now and does it taste good. Have especially enjoyed the eggs and I am not that much of an egg eater until I can't have any.
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> I didn't realize you were still getting the radioactive iodine yet - how long will you need to be
> 
> Sam. I had had radio active iodine twice now and may learn next week if I will need it again. I am back on a regular diet now and does it taste good. Have especially enjoyed the eggs and I am not that much of an egg eater until I can't have any.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you aran - good news about Candice and hope the remainder of her healing goes quickly.

I always have at least one or two dishrags of needles - I call it senseless knitting - I don't need to think much of what I am doing.

the intercom was a bust unfortunately. there are four possible channels we could use but we are getting more static than anything. I have mine turned off right now because the static wouldn't stop. it happens on all four channels so I think gary is going to take it back - fifty dollars was a good price but not if it is not going to work. so back to the drawing board. --- sam



Aran said:


> Hello, all. I'm glad for the summaries, otherwise I'd never know what's going on.
> 
> Sam, I'm glad to hear that you got an intercom. We tried one connecting my home with Mom's home, but it was more bother than it was worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart move - the last time I had to blow out the candles the boys helped - I think I blew out half a dozen - they got the rest - thought it was great fun. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.
> Sam, with the number of candles I would have on the cake, we were afraid of burning down the place so decided to leave them off for safety!!ROFL!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the 13 and 15 needles I don't mind doing but the 19's make my hands tired. I've seen other prayer shawls that don't take such large needles - will have to see if I can find one. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a prayer shawl out of Bernat Mega Bulky for DD. Feeling very frustrated as I am finding I didn't get enough yarn and can't find any more in the color I need. May frog it again and choose something else to knit her. Also suppose to be making a fast & quick lapghan for sister but just not into it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way railyn - rest well and let your strength build up again. --- sam



Railyn said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize you were still getting the radioactive iodine yet - how long will you need to be
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for all in need of them, Happy Birthday June. Take care all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy. 

Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.


Love them both! :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Love them both! :thumbup:


Me , too. It is going to be so cute when it is all done. What a smart young lady.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, wonderful.
Aran, glad your friend is getting better. Healing energy to your Mom and sister's friend.
Got some knitting done. Have ocular migraine so will rest for awhile. If it doesn't go away I'll put ice on nape of neck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love Haley's dress; the little bows/flowers running up the neck to shoulder are a delightful touch. No wonder she hugged it! You should have a picture of the two of you together wearing your matching outfits. 



Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, your sweater & dress are so pretty. I love the bright colors.
Aran, it's good to hear your friend is getting better. Hope your moms foot heals soon too.
Machristie, I'm glad you had a nice day with Jacks daughter, does she live close to you?
I got some shortbread cookies ade today & the hat & mitts finished up for Addison. I should go do some wrapping tonight but am not really in the mood for some reason.
I saw my DILs parents at the hockey game today, invited them to join our family Christmas celebration on the 24th. Jennys family are all in England & Walters only sister is leaving for BC this week so they would be alone & 2more is no trouble at all. I think I will have 13 so not too big a crowd.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, spent the last couple of hours going through the yarn I have with me and patterns and crochet hooks and knitting needles. Frogged some of the projects that I knew I wouldn't finish and rewound the yarn. You guys inspire me to get organized. I know at the lake house there are some projects there that I should do the same thing with and some items just need a quick finish and I could donate them. Feels good to get organized. And is always fun to just touch the yarn and dream.
If anyone hears from Julie let her know she has been in my thoughts daily. Hate to bother her I am sure she is busy. Hope she has some help finding a place and then the packing and moving.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machristie, I'm glad you had a nice day with Jacks daughter, does she live close to you?
> 
> No, she lives in Denver. We have a very nice relationship. She may be able to come back end of January, and we're planning for her to come for a week near Labor Day, so we can go to MN State Fair, go up to North Shore and maybe go to a farm community dinner where they set up community tables outside and serve pizza made in a wood pizza oven using farm veggies that are in season. She also enjoys seeing my kids and grandson.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love Haley's dress; the little bows/flowers running up the neck to shoulder are a delightful touch. No wonder she hugged it! You should have a picture of the two of you together wearing your matching outfits.


I will do that . I will have one made up for her too. She is very close to me - very crafty and loves to spend time doing things with me. We watercolor, knit, draw, use the hand loom, and she plays games and has lots of fun with Pat. I help her design 'stuff' and she helps me figure out colors for my work. We have great discussions about what will work. She is so sweet and we are so glad we came out here and are close to her and her Mom and Dad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed. Really enjoying my water exercise class and I have it in the morning so no sleeping in. Hope the pool is as warm as it was Friday. Not bath water warm but not the chill it can sometimes have. 

Sending hefaling prayers and positive enrgy to everyone. Special prayer for Darowil's DH David as he is in surgery (may be out by now). May you all be blessed with peace and understanding. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} Nighty-nite!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy birthday June.
Shirley I just love your sweater and your DGD's dress.
Well I am almost ready for Christmas. I have 3 gifts to felt and 2 gifts to buy. I found a pattern for felted yarn bowls so 3 of my friends are getting them for Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Please pray for some people here who have been taken hostage by a radical muslum male person. This has been going now for 8 hours and shows no sign of ending anytime soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Aran* I am so pleased that Candice is having a better time. Prayers for every one you requested them for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

certainly won't lose either of you in a crowd - great sweaters Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Monday night and I am just joining in..... good grief!!

Well, the miss perfect baby Serena is now NOT.  Somehow over the last week or so she has slowly decided NO SLEEP...... NOT anytime, not anywhere. :roll: So I have DD to finally put in the big effort of consistancy..... and also try controlled settling. Wish us all luck. We all three have black bags under the eyes. :shock: 

We have also had quite a few changes in the weather over the last couple of weeks... lots of rain, wind, cool then hot then cool. My mums knee has flared up with her arthritis, really bad. So we hobbled very very carefully to the doc today who has put up her pain patch and also added in some strong codeine. Hopefully this will ease back again soon.

Anyway, I have caught up on last week, now back to page 1.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, sorry you've been feeling poorly & on the crazy diet, sure doesn't leave you much to choose & being off the thyroid meds can sure raise hell with the energy levels. I hope you get good results & get back to feeling normal soon.
> June, Happy Birthday
> Purple, nice looking square, are you doing a bunch more for a blanket? I bought a Tunisian hook a while ago but have yet to try it.
> Purl, my condolences on the loss of your daughter. I cannot imagine losing a child.
> ...


Just briefly- Tua and Ominae took me round to see the house today- it is a general style- 1950's box. Tenanted at present, so we could not go too close- Old with a very uncared for garden- Nasir had warned me of that, he wants to fence it and get me a garden shed for the lawn mower and wheel barrow. Narrow wooden weatherboards, yellow with some bamboo growing, tiled roof. Took 9 bags of old clothes to the Hospice shop- mostly Faleupolu's, with Anna's kind help. She was most horrified that she had backed into the pot with my lemon tree, and smashed it. Will have to make sure I water it day and night. thinking of buying some duck tape to hold it together. Need to get on with the packing and sorting.
Download of Bronwen at work, does not work for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We give or dogs msm we get it in powder form and dissolve it in their water daily


I use MSM cream for my back, it's great for any joint problems.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirely, those get more scrumptious by the hour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, it is wonderful to hear from you. I have missed you terribly.
It sounds hopeful that you have found a place. The download didn't work for me either.
Prayers and {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well if I was giving out a prize it would go to TNS for Feats in Socks, that is what we are going with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have just got back from visiting David- he is uncomfrotable but no more than you would expect. He is already thinking of work- given me a message to take into the office tomorrow! 
He may come home tomorrow but it won't be unti the afternoon even if he does goes home, or he might stay in another night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello, Dear Hearts,
> 
> Margaret, are you teaching a class on how to knit a sock on two circular needles in February or did I misread this?
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty.
> ...


I've taught one already so it is there in the workshops here on KP. Link to the workshops is under mine and Shirley posts (tut tut bad English putting me first!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


How lovely when you are out together in your lovely matching sweaters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Monday night and I am just joining in..... good grief!!
> 
> Well, the miss perfect baby Serena is now NOT.  Somehow over the last week or so she has slowly decided NO SLEEP...... NOT anytime, not anywhere. :roll: So I have DD to finally put in the big effort of consistancy..... and also try controlled settling. Wish us all luck. We all three have black bags under the eyes. :shock:
> 
> ...


Oh dear- she decided it is time to make her presence known it sounds like. HOw is DD going with this?
Hope the doctor has also told you both how to avoid constipation with the codeine. Hopefully it will ease back as you say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- she decided it is time to make her presence known it sounds like. HOw is DD going with this?
> Hope the doctor has also told you both how to avoid constipation with the codeine. Hopefully it will ease back as you say.


Mmm, mum has actolax if needed. What do you suggest to avoid constipation? Nurse?  I am glad David has done well with the surgery.
DD is coping fairly well.... we will see. She will tend to "give in" coz it is toooo hard when "she" is too tired herself. So far tonight we have only had to settle once... 10.30pm here. Fingers crossed tonight will be improved to the last few horrid nights. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, mum has actolax if needed. What do you suggest to avoid constipation? Nurse?  I am glad David has done well with the surgery.
> DD is coping fairly well.... we will see. She will tend to "give in" coz it is toooo hard when "she" is too tired herself. So far tonight we have only had to settle once... 10.30pm here. Fingers crossed tonight will be improved to the last few horrid nights. :roll:


Water, extra fibre such as bran, multi grains etc, to speed up the gut (codeine slows it down) bulking agents.

Trouble is even DD gets up to Serena you will still be woken I'm sure no matter how well DD copes. MAybe give her some of your mums codeine that will send her to sleep! (I'm sure you don't need me to tell that this is not a serious suggestion by any means!). 
On the serious side have you introduced anything new food wise recently? If so stop it and see how she goes and then reintroduce it in a few weeks time. Anything at all-even a change of formula could cause problems.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Water, extra fibre such as bran, multi grains etc, to speed up the gut (codeine slows it down) bulking agents.
> 
> Trouble is even DD gets up to Serena you will still be woken I'm sure no matter how well DD copes. MAybe give her some of your mums codeine that will send her to sleep! (I'm sure you don't need me to tell that this is not a serious suggestion by any means!).
> On the serious side have you introduced anything new food wise recently? If so stop it and see how she goes and then reintroduce it in a few weeks time. Anything at all-even a change of formula could cause problems.


LOL! Yes I do know you are not serious. But no, no new foods. Still so far so good. I must get to bed. Tune in tomorrow for updates.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it!


darowil said:


> Well if I was giving out a prize it would go to TNS for Feats in Socks, that is what we are going with.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar, I am sorry to hear your perfect baby isn't sleeping. I do will you all very well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so difficult when babies decide that sleeping is over-rated. I can remember many a sleepless months with 2 babies 13 months apart! I'm so glad DD has you there with her and Serena. I hope that this is just a very short-lived phase and you'll all be sleeping soundly soon.

Today is the real start to my gung-ho cleaning and decorating the house. I don't like to do it to soon as I just have to do it again before all the visitors come.

Good morning all...watching the news to see if things have been resolved in Sydney...so scary.

Hi Julie - hope the house hunting continues; seems as though this may not be the place for you. I'm so glad you have help to get things accomplished. I'm sure the Hospice shop was glad to get the bags from you. Sending good wishes and prayers. The photo of Bronwen worked for me--is she giving a presentation on the display?

Darowil - hope things have gone well with DH surgery and his recovery. I hope that helps with keeping him healthier in the future. I love your sock group name...TNS is so clever.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


The sweaters are beautiful, Shirley. But all your creations are!
Junek


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm still trying to catch up but I'm going to rely on the summaries I guess. I'm sorry to read of sickness and I hope health returns soon. We have some very misty warm weather now but the weather is supposed to change to more winterlike soon. I've been taking the dogs on a walk every day and is is helping me get through the cloudy winter we're having.
I need to get going out of here but I'll be back to read more.
Julie, I see you have had problems with repairmen. Are you really looking for another place?! I wish I were there to help you pack I'm sure it will be a challenge!
Bye for now. nittergma


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4

I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


Beautiful!! I could never knit lace in a million years!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, your daughter's wedding shawl is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! I could never knit lace in a million years!!
> Junek


Thank you, June. I enjoy it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, your daughter's wedding shawl is absolutely gorgeous.


Joy, I am so pleased you like it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have just got back from visiting David- he is uncomfrotable but no more than you would expect. He is already thinking of work- given me a message to take into the office tomorrow!
> He may come home tomorrow but it won't be unti the afternoon even if he does goes home, or he might stay in another night


Glad to hear his op is over and that he's not in too much pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> We give or dogs msm we get it in powder form and dissolve it in their water daily


Thank you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Norma! What a masterpiece! *APPLAUSE*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm glad to hear of successful surgery for Darowil's David and may he mend quickly.

Julie, I hope things move forward smoothly from here for you--I continually send good thoughts for you and Ringo. I know how hard it is to clear out years' worth of things, too, so I am wrapping you in a big virtual hug and wishing it could be in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been working on a prayer shawl out of Bernat Mega Bulky for DD. Feeling very frustrated as I am finding I didn't get enough yarn and can't find any more in the color I need. May frog it again and choose something else to knit her. Also suppose to be making a fast & quick lapghan for sister but just not into it.


How frustrating. Are there other colors that would go with it and yet not the same so you could either do a progressive color change or use contrasting colors as you move up. Since it's getting so close to Christmas you are probably pressed for time. Whatever you decide to do I know you will do it with love, but not without that doggone froggin' frustration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The first Christmas after my husband passed, we took the money we'd have spent on his gifts and got things for some of the kids on the Angel tree. It was one of the best things we'd ever done as a family, I think. So glad you had a good day with Jack's daughter.
> 
> Aran, sending good thoughts for all your friends and for Darowil's DH and for all else in need.
> 
> Hugs all around!


What a beautiful thing to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been working on Hayleys stashbuster sweater that she asked for (just like your's Nana) I told her to pick out her colors and so I have been knitting on it for the past 3 or 4 days, inbetween going for walks with Pat, doing some Baking and generally taking it easy.
> 
> Here are the two sweaters together. I still have to finish one sleeve and she will have to come and try it on. she knows about it and it is so easy when I can measure her. We have other 'surprises' She saw this one last week and hugged it.I put them up in pictures for a change too. I will see if I can get a picture of her in it . Will have to check with her mother but I think it will be okay. She got l00% on all her tests this term. They are thinking about putting her ahead a grade. She is very bright and very sweet.


Just fabulous!!! You must be thankful you don't have buttons on or they would all be popped with your DGD's grades. Bravo to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, wonderful.
> Aran, glad your friend is getting better. Healing energy to your Mom and sister's friend.
> Got some knitting done. Have ocular migraine so will rest for awhile. If it doesn't go away I'll put ice on nape of neck.


Hope you are soon over the migraine. You know I understand and several others on here too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Machristie, I'm glad you had a nice day with Jacks daughter, does she live close to you?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off to bed. Really enjoying my water exercise class and I have it in the morning so no sleeping in. Hope the pool is as warm as it was Friday. Not bath water warm but not the chill it can sometimes have.
> 
> Sending hefaling prayers and positive enrgy to everyone. Special prayer for Darowil's DH David as he is in surgery (may be out by now). May you all be blessed with peace and understanding. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} Nighty-nite!


So glad you are enjoying the water class. I will PM you after Christmas and the busy time with some questions about it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> Happy birthday June.
> Shirley I just love your sweater and your DGD's dress.
> Well I am almost ready for Christmas. I have 3 gifts to felt and 2 gifts to buy. I found a pattern for felted yarn bowls so 3 of my friends are getting them for Christmas.


Glennys, I'm so interested in felting. Did a little and want to get back into it. Could you show us a photo of the bowls?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, Will do and hope it resolves well soon with all safe.

Aran, Glad for the good news and prayers for the not so good. Stay well and I know your knitting will bring others much joy this Christmas.

SugarSugar, Oh No....sleepless nights are no fun at all. Hope this clears up soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just briefly- Tua and Ominae took me round to see the house today- it is a general style- 1950's box. Tenanted at present, so we could not go too close- Old with a very uncared for garden- Nasir had warned me of that, he wants to fence it and get me a garden shed for the lawn mower and wheel barrow. Narrow wooden weatherboards, yellow with some bamboo growing, tiled roof. Took 9 bags of old clothes to the Hospice shop- mostly Faleupolu's, with Anna's kind help. She was most horrified that she had backed into the pot with my lemon tree, and smashed it. Will have to make sure I water it day and night. thinking of buying some duck tape to hold it together. Need to get on with the packing and sorting.
> Download of Bronwen at work, does not work for me.


Nice that you have someone helping you look for a place. You have really gotten a lot done with 9 bags off already to Hospice. A very nice and kind thing to do with them Julie. Ouch, sorry to hear about the lemon tree pot. Do hope it survives.
The Download worked for me but it went into downloads and then it went from there into iPhoto and pulled up in there so I could see it. A lovely display and a beautiful daughter. Thanks so much for dropping by. We are all concerned for you and it is nice to know things are progressing. I would imagine you are exhausted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well if I was giving out a prize it would go to TNS for Feats in Socks, that is what we are going with.


I agree. I love that one.

Glad to hear the operation is over and he is already with it. Hope the healing goes well without a lot of pain. It sounded quite involved.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


That is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


WOW, that is absolutely gorgeous. How beautiful DD will be with this special shawl you knit for her. Looks like something we would see in a museum as an example of beautiful lace knitting. Can you tell I love it. :wink: I imagine it will be used in the generations to come too. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Re the sleepless Serena: I remember all three of my children going through that at right around a year. In those days, we consulted Dr. Spock. His advice was tough love. You need to let them cry! (It was so hard to do!!!) The first night it will be about 10 min., the next night about 5 and the third a couple minutes. It worked every time for mine. But of course you need to check out anything possible that's physical--sometimes and ear infection, sore throat, wet, cold, hungry, thirsty... It seems mostly to be a testing time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is simply exquisite. You've done a marvelous job on this knit. So talented.


Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not in the same brand/weight yarn locally; only if ordered and that isn't happening. I went to Michaels (and 2 other stores) after my class this morning and have found in a different brand that may work; I'm going to give it a try shortly. Crossing my fingers otherwise it just won't happen for Christmas. Oh well. I've other things for her anyway.



Cashmeregma said:


> How frustrating. Are there other colors that would go with it and yet not the same so you could either do a progressive color change or use contrasting colors as you move up. Since it's getting so close to Christmas you are probably pressed for time. Whatever you decide to do I know you will do it with love, but not without that doggone froggin' frustration.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Monday will be the last class until Jan. 5th.


Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you are enjoying the water class. I will PM you after Christmas and the busy time with some questions about it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


That is just lovely. It will be an heirloom I'm sure. In addition to the beauty of the stitches, it has such an attractive shape. Snow Angel is a good name...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

June--Belated birthday wishes. I hope you are getting some of the nice weather we are enjoying....sunshine! finally. Much appreciated after several gray days.

I gave the dog a much-needed bath which she enjoyed, although she got away from me during the toweling-off procedure and galloped through the house shaking herself. I think the bath made her feel frisky.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Norma! What a masterpiece! *APPLAUSE*


I am pleased you like it. It was fun to do :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> That is so beautiful!!!


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW, that is absolutely gorgeous. How beautiful DD will be with this special shawl you knit for her. Looks like something we would see in a museum as an example of beautiful lace knitting. Can you tell I love it. :wink: I imagine it will be used in the generations to come too. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I haven't given it to her yet. We are meeting up on Thursday so she will have it then but I think I will keep it here with THE DRESS. I loved doing it and I so pleased that you love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is simply exquisite. You've done a marvelous job on this knit. So talented.


You are very kind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ChrisEl said:


> That is just lovely. It will be an heirloom I'm sure. In addition to the beauty of the stitches, it has such an attractive shape. Snow Angel is a good name...


That is so kind of you. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not in the same brand/weight yarn locally; only if ordered and that isn't happening. I went to Michaels (and 2 other stores) after my class this morning and have found in a different brand that may work; I'm going to give it a try shortly. Crossing my fingers otherwise it just won't happen for Christmas. Oh well. I've other things for her anyway.


That's such a shame Gwen. Someone once suggested for an unfinished knit gift to put what it is on a piece of paper, including a photo if available, saying this is a Christmas present. That way you have time to finish it and they know they are getting it in a fun way. I'm not wording it as well as the person that suggested this, but you get the idea.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam,thanks for posting your Boeuf-Bourguignon recipe, it's nothing like my French recipe :shock: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> You are very kind.


Just got back in town and so glad I didn't miss seeing your lovely shawl! What a beauty.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just got back in town and so glad I didn't miss seeing your lovely shawl! What a beauty.


The fast trip to DD#1's is done, I am pooped. Spent Sat afternoon with her and family, then met DD#2 who came from Missouri and we went to the college graduation party for DGD#2. All the family was there plus lots of friends. During the party DSIL came around, telling us to go outside, something was happening. DGD#2 and boy friend were in center of courtyard talking. He asked her to marry him with all of us as witnesses. It was so special.

DD#2 and DGD#3 and I spent the night in a hotel because DD#1 didn't have enough room in current house for us to be comfortable. We met up the next morning then DD#2 and DGD#3 had to return to Missouri. The rest went to college graduation, then back to house for evening.

I finished the fox cowl (hope to have a pix shortly) and gave it to Lily who pranced around the house saying, "I'm a fox! I'm a fox!" And I came home with orders for at least 5 more but not all foxes! 3 are for adults!

DGD#3 loved her lime green fingerless mitts and slouchy hat. Should have taken a pix with it on her! I've attached a pix of items plus state rep's mitts and 2 of the in/out hats I make for people.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, nice work. What wonderful presents.
Julie, how nice to gift the clothes. I'm not even moving. Just trying to keep even with beloved hoarder and I'm tired. Hope you find a wonderful and peaceful new home.
DH told me today he had spoken to DD#1 and we are gifting adults. So went to Marshall's and got nice gifts for all but DS and fiancé who are in Hawaii. Now I feel in holiday spirits.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, nice work. What wonderful presents.
> Julie, how nice to gift the clothes. I'm not even moving. Just trying to keep even with beloved hoarder and I'm tired. Hope you find a wonderful and peaceful new home.
> DH told me today he had spoken to DD#1 and we are gifting adults. So went to Marshall's and got nice gifts for all but DS and fiancé who are in Hawaii. Now I feel in holiday spirits.


TY-- I had fun doing them. Glad you got some Christmas spirit-- sometimes as adults that is hard to find. Easy if kids are around.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Quick note before I tackle highway to get to work (honestly, feels like a paid holiday, not that I am telling DS that).

Your prayers worked and protected the bulk of the hostages. Siege ended just after 2am Sydney time with the loss of 2 hostages, another injured, 1 police officer injured and the unregrettable death of the lone wolf bad guy. Details about this male have come out, he was a self styled Iranian cleric and professional criminal who came here as a refuge. I think this may have simply been a big play ay suicide by cop with innocents who have and will continue to suffer. 

As the details enerhe on this male's criminal history, questions are already being asked about how he was freevon bail for some really bad charges.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sam,thanks for posting your Boeuf-Bourguignon recipe, it's nothing like my French recipe :shock: :lol:


Will you post your French recipe or would I have to translate it from French?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Normadern & KansaGma....love your work. There are such talented people on this site!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will you post your French recipe or would I have to translate it from French?


Mais non, je le trouve. Xxx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


It's lovely-how lovley to have something like that to keep and to be usable after as well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Normadern & KansaGma....love your work. There are such talented people on this site!


TY, Rookie, always enjoy feedback.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad that you were able to pop in Julie, and that you have some help with finding a neW place. I hope all that all will go well for you in this venture. Prayers for all in need of them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is the version of Boeuf-Bourguignon that l make. Sorry like not doing knitting patters l am the same with recipes.

Take some braising steak, cut into cubes toss in flour, chop a large onion.Put onion and beef into a hot pan with some oil anda little chopped bacon. Keep beef moving until brown onall sides. Tip into casserole dish. Add some red wine and water to pan, stir well to get all the good bits out of the pan and when it is hot add to casserole. Put in bouquet garni. Cook long and slow. 20 mins before you want to serve add some button mushrooms and if sauce is notthick enough add some beurre blanc (this is made by mixing cornflour with softened butter). Before serving remove bouquet garni and sprinkle with chopped parsley.
Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Monday will be the last class until Jan. 5th.


All our things stop usually for most of January as it is the main school holidays. The Monday evening group finished yesterday until 12th January (we use the community centre and it closes Friday till the 12th). This is the group putting on Feats in Socks. My other Monday group are starting back up in late January if the weather is cool enough. And our KP group are only missing one meeting- Christmas Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think all babies go through this - thank goodness Bentley still takes a late morning nap - he is a holy terror if he doesn't. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Monday night and I am just joining in..... good grief!!
> 
> Well, the miss perfect baby Serena is now NOT.  Somehow over the last week or so she has slowly decided NO SLEEP...... NOT anytime, not anywhere. :roll: So I have DD to finally put in the big effort of consistancy..... and also try controlled settling. Wish us all luck. We all three have black bags under the eyes. :shock:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good picture - does she work in a library? --- sam --- how will the new house be for you?



Lurker 2 said:


> Just briefly- Tua and Ominae took me round to see the house today- it is a general style- 1950's box. Tenanted at present, so we could not go too close- Old with a very uncared for garden- Nasir had warned me of that, he wants to fence it and get me a garden shed for the lawn mower and wheel barrow. Narrow wooden weatherboards, yellow with some bamboo growing, tiled roof. Took 9 bags of old clothes to the Hospice shop- mostly Faleupolu's, with Anna's kind help. She was most horrified that she had backed into the pot with my lemon tree, and smashed it. Will have to make sure I water it day and night. thinking of buying some duck tape to hold it together. Need to get on with the packing and sorting.
> Download of Bronwen at work, does not work for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The fast trip to DD#1's is done, I am pooped. Spent Sat afternoon with her and family, then met DD#2 who came from Missouri and we went to the college graduation party for DGD#2. All the family was there plus lots of friends. During the party DSIL came around, telling us to go outside, something was happening. DGD#2 and boy friend were in center of courtyard talking. He asked her to marry him with all of us as witnesses. It was so special.
> 
> DD#2 and DGD#3 and I spent the night in a hotel because DD#1 didn't have enough room in current house for us to be comfortable. We met up the next morning then DD#2 and DGD#3 had to return to Missouri. The rest went to college graduation, then back to house for evening.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely but exhausting few days. How lovely about the proposal- I hope she said yes! Often wonder what would happen after a public proposal if she then said no.
And how lovley when your knitting is appreciated.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a lovely but exhausting few days. How lovely about the proposal- I hope she said yes! Often wonder what would happen after a public proposal if she then said no.
> And how lovley when your knitting is appreciated.


If someone were to propose to me, I would hope he'd know well enough not to do it in public! Otherwise, the answer _would_ be no...I hate having attention on me like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

normadean - that is beautiful beyond words - what a great job you did. would like to see it on the bride if you have a chance to take a picture. great knitting. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> How lovely about the proposal- I hope she said yes! Often wonder what would happen after a public proposal if she then said no.


I asked DGD#2 that and she just laughed and said he knew what she would say-- they've been together for 3 years or so and he had told her he would not propose until she finished college. He even made a trip to DSIL's chiropractic clinic to ask DSIL's permission. He's a nice young man, loves to cook, manages seafood at a big grocery store there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have your French recipe - translated - please. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sam,thanks for posting your Boeuf-Bourguignon recipe, it's nothing like my French recipe :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! Now to see if I can get caught up and stay that way for a while, it's amazing how having two more people in the house can cut so far into ones normal routine. Both the kids are working, so that is a plus but Marla and I have been running around like crazy people the last several weeks, and it seems like the cleaning never ends. I love the kids but will love them even more in their own place.  
Well, thank you Sam for our weekly TP even though I haven't been on in a while, I have to go back and read the opening and everything. 
I hope that everyone is doing well and that Pacers family that has the children with the health problems are doing much better. 
Okay, now that the book is written, I'm off to get caught up. 
HUGS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought things like that only happened in the states where anyone can own a gun. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Quick note before I tackle highway to get to work (honestly, feels like a paid holiday, not that I am telling DS that).
> 
> Your prayers worked and protected the bulk of the hostages. Siege ended just after 2am Sydney time with the loss of 2 hostages, another injured, 1 police officer injured and the unregrettable death of the lone wolf bad guy. Details about this male have come out, he was a self styled Iranian cleric and professional criminal who came here as a refuge. I think this may have simply been a big play ay suicide by cop with innocents who have and will continue to suffer.
> 
> As the details enerhe on this male's criminal history, questions are already being asked about how he was freevon bail for some really bad charges.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have your French recipe - translated - please. --- sam


Hi Sam, I've posted it near the top of this page :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Now to see if I can get caught up and stay that way for a while, it's amazing how having two more people in the house can cut so far into ones normal routine. Both the kids are working, so that is a plus but Marla and I have been running around like crazy people the last several weeks, and it seems like the cleaning never ends. I love the kids but will love them even more in their own place.
> Well, thank you Sam for our weekly TP even though I haven't been on in a while, I have to go back and read the opening and everything.
> I hope that everyone is doing well and that Pacers family that has the children with the health problems are doing much better.
> Okay, now that the book is written, I'm off to get caught up.
> HUGS EVERYONE!!!!


Just wanted to tell you that DGD#3 and state rep loved the fingerless mitts I made them using your pattern. Thanks so much for doing it and sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah poledra - so good to hear from you - wondering where you were. are you staying warm - sounds like it is really cold where you are. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Now to see if I can get caught up and stay that way for a while, it's amazing how having two more people in the house can cut so far into ones normal routine. Both the kids are working, so that is a plus but Marla and I have been running around like crazy people the last several weeks, and it seems like the cleaning never ends. I love the kids but will love them even more in their own place.
> Well, thank you Sam for our weekly TP even though I haven't been on in a while, I have to go back and read the opening and everything.
> I hope that everyone is doing well and that Pacers family that has the children with the health problems are doing much better.
> Okay, now that the book is written, I'm off to get caught up.
> HUGS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you purplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, I've posted it near the top of this page :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I posted at the tail end of last week about my DB being the Santa at the aviation museum in Oshkosh WI the past 20+ years so I'm going to post again here. He really enjoys it; he's 71. He arrives by helicopter. Sorry some are so tiny; that's how I got them and I'm not sure how to enlarge them. DB said this year he stoke to over 300 children in 4 hours.
> 
> Sam I'm glad Ron was able to get your computer working again. Loved many of the recipes.


That is so cool, and they all look like they were loving it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


You have been busy, we are hopefully going to start the house hunt for the kids later this week, I hope that it goes quickly, at least we'll be looking close by. 
Gorgeous family, your daughter is really pretty, I rather loved the uninvited guest in the first one, I love cockatoos, as pets, not as nuisance pests in the fields. The Koalas are adorable aren't they.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah poledra - so good to hear from you - wondering where you were. are you staying warm - sounds like it is really cold where you are. --- sam


It's not too bad, we did get an inch to an inch and a half of snow, but Mitchell, Nebraska, about 20+ miles east of us got 12 inches. It's in the 30s temp wise. 
I'm so tired of being busy that I need a vacation. lol And I don't even have a job. :roll: 
Stay warm, I'm sure trying to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just wanted to tell you that DGD#3 and state rep loved the fingerless mitts I made them using your pattern. Thanks so much for doing it and sharing.


Fantastic! That is so exciting to hear, I do enjoy sharing them, you are most welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. Know I have been missing the last month or so. DH and I went to Fort Myers for four days to get our place there ready for the renters coming in Jan. We ended being there for 3 weeks. DH got sick first and we ended up taking him to ER for assistance. Then on Thanksgiving I came down sick and they wanted to admit me to the hospital, but I refused as DH was still under the weather.I then passed my illness on to my DH, so he had a double whammy.We had no internet connection so was out of contact the whole time we were gone.Found out that the flu vaccine didn't work as well as it should have, as the virus had morphed and the flu vaccine didn't work on it. The nurse said that they had over 100 folks in the ER in a week with this.It is a very virulent virus and some folks ended up in ICU. I can attest to how ill it makes you. It affected my lungs and I am still trying to get back to my normal state. We are hoping dh.s surgery will not need to be cancelled again due to his residual cough.Everyone be careful, and try not to pick this up.


Thank goodness that you and DH are on the road to recovery and without having been admitted, so scary that the flu can put people in ICU.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


This is beautiful and the bride will be even more beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have had a bad couple of days. Have been thinking the d&c thing. It just doesn't feel right. I've only met the Dr the one time we didn't really talk for very long. I don't know can't keep on this way but something just doesn't feel right about it.
> 
> Have spent the last half an hour tinking a row on the Tabitha shawl. I am having the devil of a time with the chart. Just can't get my stitches to come out right even using markers.
> 
> ...


My thought is, if it doesn't feel right to you, don't do it, there's a reason your gut is saying no. 
Hope you had a fabulous date with DH, I'll read on and see what you ended up doing. 
Hope that this week is a better one for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got a call from the hospital- David had a reasonable night and is ready to go home after his shower. So I am going to pick him up- pick Maryanne up on the way (well not on the way but as I go). I need to go into David's office for him so Maryanne can sit with David while I head out and do the things he needs done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Have just got back from visiting David- he is uncomfrotable but no more than you would expect. He is already thinking of work- given me a message to take into the office tomorrow!
> He may come home tomorrow but it won't be unti the afternoon even if he does goes home, or he might stay in another night


Glad that the surgery is done and now the healing can take place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> CAren had a pig for a while if I remember rightly- got him as a piglet (I was going to puppy!). Maybe post fire she needed to get rid of him? Sure she will tell Sam about them when she gets here.


Parker the pig, DJ wanted to sleep with him in her bed. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Just got a call from the hospital- David had a reasonable night and is ready to go home after his shower. So I am going to pick him up- pick Maryanne up on the way (well not on the way but as I go). I need to go into David's office for him so Maryanne can sit with David while I head out and do the things he needs done.


It will be good for Maryanne to help with her dad. Glad he is well enough to come home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...The family with health problems continues to struggle. Bella now won't come home until the end of this week if all goes well. Her mom came home for Saturday and Sunday to spend time with the kids and see their performances. Ended up being that mom came down with a headache and was worse by Sunday and the son got sick and kept crying for his mom to stay home. He didn't want her to leave. Such a hard time when a one week hospital stay has gone beyond 6 weeks now. Bella's dad went to the hospital for the weekend to spend time with her and give mom a time to rest at home. I took pictures of the kids doing their thing at the church yesterday so that I can share with their parents. I have photos to share with other parents as well. We actually let the children usher and greet as well as sing and do the altar care with adults helping. It is fun to have the children do the service and let them know that they are valued just as much as the adults.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here is the version of Boeuf-Bourguignon that l make. Sorry like not doing knitting patters l am the same with recipes.
> 
> Take some braising steak, cut into cubes toss in flour, chop a large onion.Put onion and beef into a hot pan with some oil anda little chopped bacon. Keep beef moving until brown onall sides. Tip into casserole dish. Add some red wine and water to pan, stir well to get all the good bits out of the pan and when it is hot add to casserole. Put in bouquet garni. Cook long and slow. 20 mins before you want to serve add some button mushrooms and if sauce is notthick enough add some beurre blanc (this is made by mixing cornflour with softened butter). Before serving remove bouquet garni and sprinkle with chopped parsley.
> Hope this all makes sense.


Perfectly---what do you put in your bouquet garni?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I asked DGD#2 that and she just laughed and said he knew what she would say-- they've been together for 3 years or so and he had told her he would not propose until she finished college. He even made a trip to DSIL's chiropractic clinic to ask DSIL's permission. He's a nice young man, loves to cook, manages seafood at a big grocery store there.


That's good that she said "yes"...I like the old fashioned asking the Dad for permission...sounds like a fine young man. DH asked my Mom's permission for my "hand in marriage" and she responded "you have to take all of her".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have your French recipe - translated - please. --- sam


Sam---it's a couple of postings ahead of yours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you---understand the absence, but we've missed you!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Now to see if I can get caught up and stay that way for a while, it's amazing how having two more people in the house can cut so far into ones normal routine. Both the kids are working, so that is a plus but Marla and I have been running around like crazy people the last several weeks, and it seems like the cleaning never ends. I love the kids but will love them even more in their own place.
> Well, thank you Sam for our weekly TP even though I haven't been on in a while, I have to go back and read the opening and everything.
> I hope that everyone is doing well and that Pacers family that has the children with the health problems are doing much better.
> Okay, now that the book is written, I'm off to get caught up.
> HUGS EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are all so lovely. I know they were all appreciated and will be worn with pride. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> The fast trip to DD#1's is done, I am pooped. Spent Sat afternoon with her and family, then met DD#2 who came from Missouri and we went to the college graduation party for DGD#2. All the family was there plus lots of friends. During the party DSIL came around, telling us to go outside, something was happening. DGD#2 and boy friend were in center of courtyard talking. He asked her to marry him with all of us as witnesses. It was so special.
> 
> DD#2 and DGD#3 and I spent the night in a hotel because DD#1 didn't have enough room in current house for us to be comfortable. We met up the next morning then DD#2 and DGD#3 had to return to Missouri. The rest went to college graduation, then back to house for evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I say your original post this morning at the same time it was on the news. Then again this evening saw how it ended. So sorry for those innocent hostages and their families. Such a horrible occurrence.


busyworkerbee said:


> Quick note before I tackle highway to get to work (honestly, feels like a paid holiday, not that I am telling DS that).
> 
> Your prayers worked and protected the bulk of the hostages. Siege ended just after 2am Sydney time with the loss of 2 hostages, another injured, 1 police officer injured and the unregrettable death of the lone wolf bad guy. Details about this male have come out, he was a self styled Iranian cleric and professional criminal who came here as a refuge. I think this may have simply been a big play ay suicide by cop with innocents who have and will continue to suffer.
> 
> As the details enerhe on this male's criminal history, questions are already being asked about how he was freevon bail for some really bad charges.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is good news. I will pray that his recovery will continue to be swift and with little discomfort.



darowil said:


> Just got a call from the hospital- David had a reasonable night and is ready to go home after his shower. So I am going to pick him up- pick Maryanne up on the way (well not on the way but as I go). I need to go into David's office for him so Maryanne can sit with David while I head out and do the things he needs done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Now. . . . . we'll try this again for the Christmas cookie recipes.

*Russian Teacakes*

1 cup soft butter/shortening

1/2 cup confectioner's sugar

1 tsp. vanilla

2 1/4 cups flour

1/4 tsp salt

3/4 cup finely chopped nuts (your choice)

Powdered/confectioner's sugar to roll cookies in 2x.

Method:

1) Mix butter, sugar, & vanilla thoroughly. Sift together flour & salt; stir into butter/sugar mixture until well blendd. Mix in nuts. Chill dough at least 1 hour.

2) Heat oven to 400degrees F. Roll dough into 1'' balls. Place on ungreased baking sheet--cookies do not spread.

3) Bake 10-12 minutes or until set but not brown.

4) While still quite warm; in a bowl, roll cookies in the additional sugar. Cool. Roll in sugar again.

Makes about 4 dozen cookies.

*White/Chocolate/Butterscotch Chip Oatmeal and Cranberry Cookies* (Google the site or Giada's program.)

Susan used Giada's recipe from the Food Channel site and tripled it, using Butterscotch or White Chocolate chips. Susan's were quite large cookies, but she was trying to impress Ben. I would think that using your favorite chocolate chip recipe and adding the oatmeal and cranberries might not only be possible but perhaps resulting in a better cookie. I personally prefer the recipe on the back of the chip packages.

Purple, your bourguinon recipe is so very similar to mine--particularly your directions and specifics. We always have it for Christmas dinner, preferably with elk or other venison roast cut appropriately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I use MSM cream for my back, it's great for any joint problems.


DH takes MSM capsules every day for arthritis as well as glucosamine. He thinks it helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL! Yes I do know you are not serious. But no, no new foods. Still so far so good. I must get to bed. Tune in tomorrow for updates.


Maybe she's got some teeth coming? Hope you all get some rest soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I promised pictures of DD's wedding shawl. The pattern is Snow Angel by BooKnits found here:
> :http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4
> 
> I used Debbie Bliss Rialto Lace in a nearly perfect match to her dress.


Beautiful! I'm sure that will become a family heirloom. Were you able to get the coffee out of the other one so you can use it? Or maybe dye it another color? It would be such a shame if t could not be used after all your beautiful work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful items! I particularly like the lime green hat, would you tell me where I can find the pattern or is it something you designed yourself?



Kansas g-ma said:


> The fast trip to DD#1's is done, I am pooped. Spent Sat afternoon with her and family, then met DD#2 who came from Missouri and we went to the college graduation party for DGD#2. All the family was there plus lots of friends. During the party DSIL came around, telling us to go outside, something was happening. DGD#2 and boy friend were in center of courtyard talking. He asked her to marry him with all of us as witnesses. It was so special.
> 
> DD#2 and DGD#3 and I spent the night in a hotel because DD#1 didn't have enough room in current house for us to be comfortable. We met up the next morning then DD#2 and DGD#3 had to return to Missouri. The rest went to college graduation, then back to house for evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds very good, will have to try it. Thanks.


PurpleFi said:


> Here is the version of Boeuf-Bourguignon that l make. Sorry like not doing knitting patters l am the same with recipes.
> 
> Take some braising steak, cut into cubes toss in flour, chop a large onion.Put onion and beef into a hot pan with some oil anda little chopped bacon. Keep beef moving until brown onall sides. Tip into casserole dish. Add some red wine and water to pan, stir well to get all the good bits out of the pan and when it is hot add to casserole. Put in bouquet garni. Cook long and slow. 20 mins before you want to serve add some button mushrooms and if sauce is notthick enough add some beurre blanc (this is made by mixing cornflour with softened butter). Before serving remove bouquet garni and sprinkle with chopped parsley.
> Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


Wow! Really great. Way to go, Matthew.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful items! I particularly like the lime green hat, would you tell me where I can find the pattern or is it something you designed yourself?


It was off Ravelry, can't remember name, but Poledra would know as she posted it in the first place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew --- love the cat picture---I'm glad to see more movement being captured beautifully.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I made some cookies to take to work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It will be good for Maryanne to help with her dad. Glad he is well enough to come home.


It was hard work- he went to sleep almost as soon as I left and stayed asleep!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow! Really great. Way to go, Matthew.


I agree! I think that's my new favorite!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> It was hard work- he went to sleep almost as soon as I left and stayed asleep!


That is good for Maryanne and she was still needed to sit with him while you were out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is good for Maryanne and she was still needed to sit with him while you were out.


Yes as it is was less than 24 hours after the anaesthetic I didn't want him left alone. Now I have a good reason to stay home for a couple of days and begin working seriously on socks for Feats in Socks. (and the Advent Scarf of course which I still hope to finsih).
And now I need to go and eat- even if means disturbing David. But if he will use the kitchen/dining/lounge area to sleep in what doe he expect?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

There seems to be more lunatics in the world everyday. I'm glad the hostage situation in Australia is over but so sad innocents lost their lives. I can't understand how the police didn't use sharp shooters when he was parading in front of the window & also why if he had so many charges against him he was out & about. 
Julie, I glad you are getting help with looking for a new home & also with cleaning & organizing. Great picture of Bronwen, lovely looking lady.
Kansas, congratulations to your grand daughter.
Margaret, great that your DHs surgery went well, hope he is well soon.
I spent the day in Lloydminster finishing up my shopping, everything done now but a gift card for my nephew, which I can get in town & DH wants to get a sound system for the TV but maybe that will happen after the new year. I picked up the framed pictures today they look really great, I hope my boys like them.
I dropped off my window frame to get mirror in it, they are to have it done by Friday so hopefully I can get someone to pick it up for me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tonight I made some cookies to take to work.


Darling! Everyone will enjoy those.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Yes as it is was less than 24 hours after the anaesthetic I didn't want him left alone. Now I have a good reason to stay home for a couple of days and begin working seriously on socks for Feats in Socks. (and the Advent Scarf of course which I still hope to finsih).
> And now I need to go and eat- even if means disturbing David. But if he will use the kitchen/dining/lounge area to sleep in what doe he expect?


My DH likes to sleep in the living room so I disturb him also. I don't have much time to do the things I need to do so I get my things done when possible.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Norma, thqt is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! I could never knit lace in a million years!!
> Junek


That is so beautiful. Perfect for a wedding dress.
So glad to see you post Julie, and I was able to download the picture and it came in very clear. Your daughter is so pretty.
Sorry about Serena not sleeping. That is hard on everyone. Went through that with son number two. 
Saw where the hostage situation ended when I got home from work. That was awful. Those poor people.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come. 

Thank you


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I thought things like that only happened in the states where anyone can own a gun. --- sam


While our gun laws are quite strict, the criminal element can get easily enough on black market. Given this guy's history, an illegal weapon is all he could access.

That sais, I will never understand why ordinary people want or need semi automatic or automatic weapons. These are useless for hunting as they destroy the animal and you cannot use the ful animal as a result. For those that argue that they want one for personal defence, learn unarmed defence - that way your own weapon cannot be used against you. Also, if these unnecessary weapons are removed from society, there are less for the criminal element to acquire, and much less gun violence. I see the US had another shooting by someone with ptsd, these people cannot axcess weapons legally here in Australia

I know I can sound like I am ranting on tjis issue, but it took 1 shooting here for the ehole national to ask why and take steps to prevent it occurring again. The shooter in tjis instance will ever leave the corrections system as he has been ruled a permanent danger to society and himself. Even our shooter associations supported the government on this.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


Puplover {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} to everyone there. I do know that seatbelt laws over there are relatively new, in comparision to other countries, hopefully this will get the message across to more and save lives of others they know


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


What a terrible week for all the families and the school. I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, glad you are back with us. Sounds like you have been very busy. I am sure it is fun to have the kids closer to you, but in their own place!!
The cookies look so good.
The cat picture is another hit. Way to go.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


  WOW!!!! Looking good as is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There seems to be more lunatics in the world everyday. I'm glad the hostage situation in Australia is over but so sad innocents lost their lives. I can't understand how the police didn't use sharp shooters when he was parading in front of the window & also why if he had so many charges against him he was out & about.
> Julie, I glad you are getting help with looking for a new home & also with cleaning & organizing. Great picture of Bronwen, lovely looking lady.
> Kansas, congratulations to your grand daughter.
> Margaret, great that your DHs surgery went well, hope he is well soon.
> ...


It was a sharp shooter who shot him, but here, the criminal Has to be endangering life - like shooting the hostages- before the police can take that step. He was also cunning enough not to get close to the windows before then.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glennys, I'm so interested in felting. Did a little and want to get back into it. Could you show us a photo of the bowls?


I would but don't know how to get the pictures from phone to computer. The bowls were in the Winter 2014 issue of Love of Knitting. It should still be on the market. I also love to felt but haven't done much of lit lately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is so sad to have all these things happen and it wears heavy on everyone...hugs and prayers for all of you.



Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


What a really tough time for the whole community but especially the teenagers- it must be ramming home to them the knowledge that life for all has an end. What impact ddoes it have on your school? and what about you? A lot aren't going to have a good Christmas thats for sure.
2 not wearing seat belts? Is that normal- over here while it happens it is far from normal. They have been compulsory for so long that we just belt up without thinking. Of course some will always do the wrong thing either becuase they can or they don't see that it matters all that much.
We have bords that say something like 99% belt up and over 30% of those killed in cars don't, giving a really good indication of the huge help seatbelts are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, your daughter's wedding shawl is absolutely gorgeous.


Wow! It sure is.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


Love it ! He's improving with every drawing. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas gma I love your hat and mitts sets. The green set are such a lovely colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busybeeworker, I am still sending my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Normadern & KansaGma....love your work. There are such talented people on this site!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> It's lovely-how lovley to have something like that to keep and to be usable after as well.


Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> normadean - that is beautiful beyond words - what a great job you did. would like to see it on the bride if you have a chance to take a picture. great knitting. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. I am sure that there will be a picture of the bride :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> This is beautiful and the bride will be even more beautiful.


Thank you. I did love doing it for her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Darowil, I am pleased that he is recovering. Excellent news.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> busybeeworker, I am still sending my prayers.


Thank you, I believe that there are many people traumatised by this, I know I walked away and turned to something else to avoid watching more than two replays of the final assault. I know tgat there are many people who work in that small area who have been affected as well as the families of the hostages who waited nearby for their loved ones to return to them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, prayers are continuing for Bella and family. It is lovely that the children are welcomed so much in your church. It is often that they are regarded as a pest.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> I would but don't know how to get the pictures from phone to computer. The bowls were in the Winter 2014 issue of Love of Knitting. It should still be on the market. I also love to felt but haven't done much of lit lately.


Try emailing them to yourself then aces the email from the computer, or simply upload to the cloud from the phone and download from the cloud to your computer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Matthew's picture is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful! I'm sure that will become a family heirloom. Were you able to get the coffee out of the other one so you can use it? Or maybe dye it another color? It would be such a shame if t could not be used after all your beautiful work.


Thank you. I am going to finish the other one and try to get the coffee stain out and if that doesn't work, alter the colour. It will be in the New year, though. I can't face it just yet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Norma, thqt is a beautiful shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Spider, I am pleased you like it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup lover, that is so tragic. Prayers flying to your community.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, sugarsugar.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, glad all went well for David.
PupLover, so sad to loose four young lives, especially in such a short time. Prayers for healing and peace.
Matthew, oh my, love the movement.
Know there was more I wanted to comment on but it's three a.m and while I can't sleep I can't seem to be awake enough to remember.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Not responding much today. Sir Arthur has taken up residence in my shoulder so trying to rest them.
I'm saying extra prayers for those in pain, emotionally and physically.
Love Matthew's newest cat picture...I can almost hear the purrs!
Would appreciate some prayers to send Arthurvon his way,
Love & hugs to all,
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

June, prayers sent across the pond.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half.


What a horrible week for your community! Please take care of yourself and DH and yes, will be praying for your community.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Kansas gma I love your hat and mitts sets. The green set are such a lovely colour :thumbup:


The mitts are an easy knit but I did size them down because my people wanted them to be fitted. One of the mitts got knit twice because of that!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> June, prayers sent across the pond.


Oh, yes, June, I am with Normaedern on this one-- Arthur really likes to visit here if it is damp or cold. Very gentle hugs to you also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma, lovely knitting. I can see why people were so proud of what they received.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the loss of 2 innocent hostages. Just an awful situation but thankful it is over for the remaining hostages, however, they will be suffering PTSD and the families of those lost will be grieving as I'm sure much of the world is grieving with them.



busyworkerbee said:


> Quick note before I tackle highway to get to work (honestly, feels like a paid holiday, not that I am telling DS that).
> 
> Your prayers worked and protected the bulk of the hostages. Siege ended just after 2am Sydney time with the loss of 2 hostages, another injured, 1 police officer injured and the unregrettable death of the lone wolf bad guy. Details about this male have come out, he was a self styled Iranian cleric and professional criminal who came here as a refuge. I think this may have simply been a big play ay suicide by cop with innocents who have and will continue to suffer.
> 
> As the details enerhe on this male's criminal history, questions are already being asked about how he was freevon bail for some really bad charges.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Glad your DD could stay with DH since he came home. I'm sure he will be uncomfortable but hope healing goes even better than planned. Healing wishes coming his way.

Pacer, Your cookie look delicious.

Purple, Thanks for the recipe. I'm sure lots can use it. 

PupLover, How tragic for the community. I remember sitting in a waiting room once and a man was telling me about young people not wearing seat belts and how his son had just lost a friend who was not wearing a seat belt and then shortly after that another friend for the same reason. It is sad that they feel they are invincible and do not need this protection. May healing take place in your community as you are certainly grieving. So sad. Perhaps some lives can be saved by the steps they are taking to help the young people heal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma, lovely knitting. I can see why people were so proud of what they received.


Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Puplover {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}} to everyone there. I do know that seatbelt laws over there are relatively new, in comparision to other countries, hopefully this will get the message across to more and save lives of others they know


NY State was the first to get the laws back in 1984. I still can't understand why people don't buckle up in the back seat in other states. If someone wants to ride in my car they had better be buckled up. If they don't I tell them I love them and want them to wear the belt to be safe. Even in the back seat they can become a missile and hurt themselves and other people. I guess it is not compulsory for people in the back seat over 16 to wear a seat belt, but why wouldn't you if it could save your life and keep you from hurting someone else. The first seat belts were done by Federal Law but that was just to have them in cars and it was not compulsory to wear them. That legislation has been passed by the various states making it compulsory or not. Apparently, New Hampshire is the only state not making it compulsory to wear seat belts, but one would hope common sense would rule.

Another thing that shocked me is that after they had the no talking on the phone laws passed that they would even have to tell people not to text and drive. Common sense would tell one that this is even more distracting. I couldn't believe that we then had to pass a law about texting and driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Glennys 2 said:


> I would but don't know how to get the pictures from phone to computer. The bowls were in the Winter 2014 issue of Love of Knitting. It should still be on the market. I also love to felt but haven't done much of lit lately.


Thanks Glennys. I totally understand. I'll bet they are beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG, your poor community,seems even worse when it happens just before Christmas. Very stange that someone would die so quickly from Lupus, it is usually a more long term chronic thing for many years before eventually causing death. 


Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Not responding much today. Sir Arthur has taken up residence in my shoulder so trying to rest them.
> I'm saying extra prayers for those in pain, emotionally and physically.
> Love Matthew's newest cat picture...I can almost hear the purrs!
> Would appreciate some prayers to send Arthurvon his way,
> ...


June, at first I was thinking Sir Arthur must be your cat and how lovely and warm he would feel across your shoulders. However, as I read on I see that sadly this is not the case. Hope you will soon be feeling better. I think the changing temps. really do make it so hard for those with arthritis. As well as I am doing I had a few days where it was hard to open hands in the morning. Take care dear and know we are thinking of you with love even if you can't post much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, your poor community,seems even worse when it happens just before Christmas. Very stange that someone would die so quickly from Lupus, it is usually a more long term chronic thing for many years before eventually causing death.


I thought so too. Wonder if there was a complication or if the heart was affected. So sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Matthew via Pacer, Your cat is so lovely. Beautiful the way you caught the special mood of a cat on its back. Your artistry adds beauty to our days. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, I hope Arthur takes a hike soon. This weather certainly gets him excited


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I'm chained to my sewing machine until all the pajamas are done, if I have a whole day at home, I can turn out 2-3 pairs; if I'm sewing at DD#1s while babysitting, I'm not as fast. I'll finish the one I'm working on at home and start another one after supper. No knitting for me until the pjs are done!!

Today I have Lili and my 4 year old GD Isabelle. Usually she would be in nursery school, but DD#2s Math final started before the school opened. Lily and Izzy are sitting in a chair together, eating a snack and watching Toy Story 3 - and I don't have a camera!! They are so cute together!

Well, back to the machine - just thought I'd let you know that I'm thinking about you and praying for you, too. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I'm chained to my sewing machine until all the pajamas are done, if I have a whole day at home, I can turn out 2-3 pairs; if I'm sewing at DD#1s while babysitting, I'm not as fast. I'll finish the one I'm working on at home and start another one after supper. No knitting for me until the pjs are done!!
> 
> Today I have Lili and my 4 year old GD Isabelle. Usually she would be in nursery school, but DD#2s Math final started before the school opened. Lily and Izzy are sitting in a chair together, eating a snack and watching Toy Story 3 - and I don't have a camera!! They are so cute together!
> 
> Well, back to the machine - just thought I'd let you know that I'm thinking about you and praying for you, too. Hugs, Paula


You are so busy making precious memories for the grandchildren. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG.....you can almost reach out and pet this one. Matthew's talent has really blossomed. This is a great picture.


pacer said:


> Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute. Bet they taste good too...sweet, salty.....yummy!


pacer said:


> Tonight I made some cookies to take to work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dawn send prayers for your community and you at the loss of the teens. How tragic.

Prayers also for Caren and her family at the passing of her SF. Even though you knew it was inevitable a loss is a loss. 

Prayers for those in Sydney Australia following such a tragic event . How senseless. 

June sending prayers that the shoulder eases up soon and you are out of pain. 

Words just seem toot express the compassion I feel for all those in pain from loss or illness. Praying that God will wrap you in peace and give you comfort.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


My deepest sympathies to Caren and her family...prayers and hugs being sent their way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences to you, Caren and family--may you find comfort in your memories of the good times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers going out to Pup lover and the rest of her community..with being at the school now, you'll be more affected by this than you may think..take care of yourself and please take advantage of the grief and trauma counseling that they may bring in for everyone.

Also, prayers going out for all those who have endured this atrocity in Australia...I still feel the shock of our 9/11 and worry about what's happening in our world. Australia isn't going to want Americans there if this kind of terrorist act follows where-ever we visit. Sure hope we can get to a better world.

Feeling very somber today too===was going to do some more ornaments, but not feeling the mood today so will take the day off to do some cathartic cleaning. The gloomy gray hazy weather isn't helping the mood any.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Also, prayers going out for all those who have endured this atrocity in Australia...I still feel the shock of our 9/11 and worry about what's happening in our world.
> Feeling very somber today too The gloomy gray hazy weather isn't helping the mood any.


The Australian thing is especially bad-- some in USA are bound to point to this as example that gun laws don't work (NOT me==keep wondering why this kook wasn't locked up already). And I read this morning that Pakistan had a horrible shooting in one of their schools.

Yes, just a gloomy day. Might have to go buy some flowers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The Australian thing is especially bad-- some in USA are bound to point to this as example that gun laws don't work (NOT me==keep wondering why this kook wasn't locked up already). And I read this morning that Pakistan had a horrible shooting in one of their schools.
> 
> Yes, just a gloomy day. Might have to go buy some flowers.


Now, that's a great idea---I need some pointsettias for my front window display -- I really like the way it looked last year and will try to do it again this year.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now, that's a great idea---I need some pointsettias for my front window display -- I really like the way it looked last year and will try to do it again this year.


Oh, very nice-- I can't do poinsettias as cat eats them and not good for her. She leaves Christmas cactus alone but it has finished blooming, I think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for peace and healing for Australians.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


Prayers will be sent for them all. I am so sorry.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, your poor community,seems even worse when it happens just before Christmas. Very stange that someone would die so quickly from Lupus, it is usually a more long term chronic thing for many years before eventually causing death.


Yes the girl with lupus was very shocking, usually not the case. And we have had the seat belt laws for I don't know how many years people don't always do or believe what they are told though


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


Thank you for letting us know. Prayers to Caren and her family.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers going out to Pup lover and the rest of her community..with being at the school now, you'll be more affected by this than you may think..take care of yourself and please take advantage of the grief and trauma counseling that they may bring in for everyone.
> 
> Also, prayers going out for all those who have endured this atrocity in Australia...I still feel the shock of our 9/11 and worry about what's happening in our world. Australia isn't going to want Americans there if this kind of terrorist act follows where-ever we visit. Sure hope we can get to a better world.
> 
> Feeling very somber today too===was going to do some more ornaments, but not feeling the mood today so will take the day off to do some cathartic cleaning. The gloomy gray hazy weather isn't helping the mood any.


It effects put teachers more than the students. As are a pk thru 8 school the kids don't know them but many of the teachers do. The various teens lived in 3 different towns in our county but we are all small towns and the kids all interact together thru school, church and extra curricular activities.

Hope that your mood improves, some sunshine would sure help wouldn't it? Or maybe some snow!😄


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you for letting us know. Prayers to Caren and her family.


My prayers for Caren and family, too. Also to all suffering at this time.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Dear Hearts,
We have our SS class supper tonight. I am waiting on Jim. After we have lunch I will hope in the shower and wash the ole hair. I will go and smile and laugh as best I can. I am trying so hard to concentrate on what we are celebrating and stay busy to push this low spirit away. The kids will be here Saturday, so that will be good. I always love being with my kids. It is so much fun to see them with their own children and fellowshipping with their siblings. When they were little there were times I had to remind them that someday their brother or sister would be their best friend.
Bonnie, my Ricochet Scarf is working up slowly. I have had to frog as much as I have knit. Those purl rows with the yarn overs are easy to mess up. I have learned the hard way to count count count. I am also having fun with my baby alpaca as it tends to split a bit.
MARGARET, I have been reading your workshop on knitting socks on two circulars. I cannot get any downloads on my computer. Can you email me an attachment with the pattern you used in your class. I will PM you my email address. Thank you for your help.
SHIRLEY, You and Haleys sweaters are just lovely. I am so glad you moved near her and are able to teach her how to do the wonderful things Grandma is known for. Kids keep us young.
RAILYN, it is so good to read you are feeling some better. Take care of my sweet lady.
JOY, I had virul encephalitis once and that is the closest I have ever gotten to a migraine. My heart goes out to you. My Kelsey suffers from these. Take care my dear friend.
MACHRISTIE, I am so very glad you got to spend some quality time with Jacks daughter. I am sure he was smiling down on the two of you from Heaven. So glad you are settled in your new home.
HEATHER, such a sad incidence in Australia with the hostages. Instead of more gun control, it seems as if the laws have become very lax and we have seen more and more shootings that could have been prevented.
JULIE, You are always in my heart and prayers. You have just had more to bear than one person should have to endure. I am lifting you up to find a much better place to live and for better health and financial circumstances. Bronwyn is just lovely. It would be wonderful if you could afford to be closer to your daughter. We will lay it all at His feet for the best solution to such a horrible thing to go through right at the holiday.
NORMA, I have never seen a more beautiful wedding shawl. I simply cant come up with words that havent already been said to describe its beauty. I would love to be talented enough to make a really pretty red one. This is a dream for me.
MARY JO, your knits are just lovely. I particularly loved the green hat and gloves. The recipients are going to love their gifts for sure.
MARY, your reindeer cookies are so cute and look delicious.
DAWN, Prayers are being said for you and for the families of these four young souls. There is a saying here in the South.Click it or Ticket.Huge fines here for not wearing a seatbealt. We just automatically do it. No one rides in my car without a seatbelt.
KAYE, I have missed you. I know what you mean about the kids. I love my granddaughter but would love her more if she lived at home. Praying you find the perfect house in the perfect location
JUNE, dear heart, Prayers are being lifted for pain to be relieved. Arthur just loves damp cold weather. You take care of yourself. I own stock in Voltaren. I rub it on everything that hurts. Get your doctor to order you a tube and try it. It is my go to for Arthritic pain. You are too sweet to sit and suffer. We all love you here.
CAREN, My sincerest condolensces in the lost of DSF. Even when you know it is coming, one is never prepared. Praying for you, your family, and Mom that her will carry you through this sad time.
JEANETTE, Your poinsettas look lovely. I clean one or two rooms a day until I can get it all done. Gone are the days I can clean the whole house in one day.
MARGARET, So glad David is home and on his way to recovery. He is in my heart and prayers.
Must run and get ready. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Dear Hearts,
> We have our SS class supper tonight. I am waiting on Jim. After we have lunch I will hope in the shower and wash the ole hair. I will go and smile and laugh as best I can. I am trying so hard to concentrate on what we are celebrating and stay busy to push this low spirit away. The kids will be here Saturday, so that will be good. I always love being with my kids. It is so much fun to see them with their own children and fellowshipping with their siblings. When they were little there were times I had to remind them that someday their brother or sister would be their best friend.
> Bonnie, my Ricochet Scarf is working up slowly. I have had to frog as much as I have knit. Those purl rows with the yarn overs are easy to mess up. I have learned the hard way to count count count. I am also having fun with my baby alpaca as it tends to split a bit.
> Betty


I was always reminded of that by my Mom also...with 3 younger brothers and 3 older brothers, it was pretty hard to think so sometimes. There were another 4 siblings older than that, but they were mostly out of the house when I was growing up...we are great friends now.

I had to learn that doing yarn overs before a purl stitch is different than doing it before a knit stitch---check YouTube for some tutorials---it's been very helpful. I've been doing Jenny's surprisingly stretchy cast off on some boot cuffs and it's especially important to cast off in pattern (2 x 2 rib) and there are yarn overs in the cast off so I've just had a refresher course.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, I know how it feels to be trying to keep up the spirits--remember to take some time for you and just breathe; we all get so busy this time of year that it's easy to forget. And sometimes a good cry does wonders, too, when we feel we just can't hold things up any more. Tears actually take toxins out of the body, which is something I didn't know for a long time.

I am avoiding the news, as I just can't stand all this mess being played over and over. I will never understand such violence.

So saddened to hear as well about the teenagers. 

I'm trying to find a slipper pattern that's a little different; I'm trading with a friend and she's making me a pair of socks, which means a lot more work for her (and my feet are much bigger than hers!) than I'd do for one pair of slippers, so I want to make two (and try out the rug backing for the non-slip bottoms). I made the non-felted ones already and have two or three others I'm thinking about. One I tried out is cute, but the pattern has a lot of issues and I don't think I figured it right, because what I ended up with wasn't quite like the picture; being left-handed may also have something to do with it--I know my slip stitching was on the wrong side. :roll: Well, I'll figure it out! She's agreed to wait until after Christmas to make the exchange, so I have a little more time.

I hope all are well--keeping you all in my thoughts. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Dear Hearts,
> We have our SS class supper tonight. I am waiting on Jim. After we have lunch I will hope in the shower and wash the ole hair. I will go and smile and laugh as best I can. I am trying so hard to concentrate on what we are celebrating and stay busy to push this low spirit away. The kids will be here Saturday, so that will be good.


Gentle hugs coming from here and hoping your spirits will lift. We are having lovely sunshine this afternoon-- oh, my, it has lit up my house (lots of windows) and my spirit. Thank you for the nice comments on my knits.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Tears actually take toxins out of the body, which is something I didn't know for a long time.
> 
> I am avoiding the news, as I just can't stand all this mess being played over and over. I will never understand such violence.
> 
> the pattern has a lot of issues and I don't think I figured it right, because what I ended up with wasn't quite like the picture; being left-handed may also have something to do with it--


Wow-- what a neat bit about the tears-- will have to remember that. And I agree about news-- I quit watching years ago but do get bits on the computer, most of which I ignore.

That slipper pattern must be something if you have troubles with it. Don't think I told you that the sweater I made from your pattern got very nice comments when the rest of the family saw it. I could see married DGS calculating that I might make things if they have a baby!!! LOL And DGD whose almost step-D got the sweater will take really good care of it so other children might wear it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just popping in to say hello! I've managed to keep up fairly well this week but haven't had much time to post.
Caren, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My condolences to you and all your family. Sending lots of love and gentle hugs your way. xx
Norma, your wedding shawl is just exquisite, I'm sure your daughter will love it. When is the wedding?
PupLover, sorry to hear of all these teenage deaths. Wearing a seatbelt should be second nature to these kids. It seems even more tragic happening just before Christmas. 
Pacer, tell Matthew his pictures are getting better each time. This current one looks great already.
Poledra, it's good to see you back. I know what you mean about having grown up kids living at home. My 40yr old son came home for a while when he had some health issues and finished up staying about 5 years! I love him dearly but even more so now he lives up the road. He's coming home for about 3 nights over Christmas but I'll make sure he's out well before next year!
Betty, please look after yourself and take some rest. Enjoy your family at the weekend.
I know there's lots more I should have mentioned but just sending love and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Not responding much today. Sir Arthur has taken up residence in my shoulder so trying to rest them.
> I'm saying extra prayers for those in pain, emotionally and physically.
> Love Matthew's newest cat picture...I can almost hear the purrs!
> Would appreciate some prayers to send Arthurvon his way,
> ...


praying that your unwanted visitor will soon leave and be left homeless-as I'm sure no one him visiting them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of 2 innocent hostages. Just an awful situation but thankful it is over for the remaining hostages, however, they will be suffering PTSD and the families of those lost will be grieving as I'm sure much of the world is grieving with them.


The death of 2 hostages in Sydney, terrible as it is for the famileis friends etc is quickly put in perspective with the death of over 140 hostages in a Pakistani school.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am way behind. I just want to remind you all to BACK UP YOUR COMPUTER!!! DD has asked her S/O for months to back hers up. It is his portable hard drive. She has a Mac laptop. When she turned it on Sunday it was dead. He took it in to the apple store. Even they can't do anything with it. They gave him a name of a place in Cleveland that might have a chance of at least getting her photos off of it but it will not be cheap. In addition to all of her freelance photo work, she has lost all of Damien's baseball photos and all of Arriana's first year. 

And to add to all of that, as if that wasn't bad enough, their last bunny died yesterday. 

Please keep them in your thoughts. 

On a good note, I saw mom yesterday and had a fairly good visit. I went at lunch time and took the Christmas stocking that I am knitting for Arriana. It certainly had the whole dining room talking!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> NY State was the first to get the laws back in 1984. I still can't understand why people don't buckle up in the back seat in other states. If someone wants to ride in my car they had better be buckled up. If they don't I tell them I love them and want them to wear the belt to be safe. Even in the back seat they can become a missile and hurt themselves and other people. I guess it is not compulsory for people in the back seat over 16 to wear a seat belt, but why wouldn't you if it could save your life and keep you from hurting someone else. The first seat belts were done by Federal Law but that was just to have them in cars and it was not compulsory to wear them. That legislation has been passed by the various states making it compulsory or not. Apparently, New Hampshire is the only state not making it compulsory to wear seat belts, but one would hope common sense would rule.
> 
> Another thing that shocked me is that after they had the no talking on the phone laws passed that they would even have to tell people not to text and drive. Common sense would tell one that this is even more distracting. I couldn't believe that we then had to pass a law about texting and driving.


Everyone must wear a seat belt. In fact they were going to pass a law making the driver responsible for ensuring that all adults inthe car had their belts done up- and the driver would be fined and lose demerit points. This may have meant lsoing your licence. While I am all of favour of strong seat belt laws this seems extreme. There is no way you can force adults to do up- and even if you refuse to go until everyone is belted up you can't keep an eye on those in the back to make sure they don't undo the belt. Or say they have done it up and not have done so. Don't know if this cam into force or not.
And children up to the age of 8 must be in approved car seats suitable for there age. And children under a certain age are no longer allowed to sit in the front seat. Mine loved this seat- and Maryanne could never understand why her sister got the front seat more often- Vicky got car sick so if I was driving Vicky would get the front seat for long drives. If David was driving I got the front seat as I too would end up feeling sick, and if I was likely to be taking over from David I needed to feel well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, your poor community,seems even worse when it happens just before Christmas. Very stange that someone would die so quickly from Lupus, it is usually a more long term chronic thing for many years before eventually causing death.


Yes I too was amazed by this, very odd way for Lupus to manifest itself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


Thanks for the news- praying for th family. Maybe now things can settle down and give them a better 2015. 2014 was one they won't want repeated that's for sure.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of 2 innocent hostages. Just an awful situation but thankful it is over for the remaining hostages, however, they will be suffering PTSD and the families of those lost will be grieving as I'm sure much of the world is grieving with them.


Thanks to the media coverage, ch 7 continual until lights were turned out, due to being located across from this cafe, undoubtedly there are people, young and old alike, who have been shaken by this and also having a hard time dealing as well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Darowil, glad to hear David's surgery all went well and he is now at home recovering. Hope he's back in tip top shape for Christmas.
June, so sorry to hear your arthritis is bothering you. Hope it goes away soon and improves with a change of weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning to everyone and a very happy birthday to Dreamweaver.
> 
> I'm off to make breakfast and to try to get some knitting accomplished today.
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday Dreamweaver!

Pearlone hope you and your DH are better.

Pup lover, keeping you in my thoughts also.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> NY State was the first to get the laws back in 1984. I still can't understand why people don't buckle up in the back seat in other states. If someone wants to ride in my car they had better be buckled up. If they don't I tell them I love them and want them to wear the belt to be safe. Even in the back seat they can become a missile and hurt themselves and other people. I guess it is not compulsory for people in the back seat over 16 to wear a seat belt, but why wouldn't you if it could save your life and keep you from hurting someone else. The first seat belts were done by Federal Law but that was just to have them in cars and it was not compulsory to wear them. That legislation has been passed by the various states making it compulsory or not. Apparently, New Hampshire is the only state not making it compulsory to wear seat belts, but one would hope common sense would rule.
> 
> Another thing that shocked me is that after they had the no talking on the phone laws passed that they would even have to tell people not to text and drive. Common sense would tell one that this is even more distracting. I couldn't believe that we then had to pass a law about texting and driving.


Over here, seatbelts are compulsory, front or back, for all, and our small child laws have recently been changed to make use of child restraint seats compulsory for longer. Here, anyone over 16 not wearing a belt is the one fined - over $100 and loss of 3 points (if licenced), I think. Not sure phone laws will ever be fully followed, even here peopke are still being killed while texting, not sure how they can do that as it takes both my hands to text. Feel sorry for the smokers over here, it is now illegal to smoke in your own vehicle if there are children in the car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Betty, I know how it feels to be trying to keep up the spirits--remember to take some time for you and just breathe; we all get so busy this time of year that it's easy to forget. And sometimes a good cry does wonders, too, when we feel we just can't hold things up any more. Tears actually take toxins out of the body, which is something I didn't know for a long time.
> 
> I am avoiding the news, as I just can't stand all this mess being played over and over. I will never understand such violence.
> 
> ...


Well if you come with anything let me know too- we figure that slippers, clogs etc can also go into Feats in Socks. We ahve some young girls who usually join the group one of whom knits quite a lot and had been wondering what the girls could do. Then thought they could knit simple slippers from squares and decorate them as they wanted. This could be an encouragement to other kids as well.
David has a pair f the fleted clogs, and I have the wool to do a pair for me and Maryanne, maybe this will get at least one pair done!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought so too. Wonder if there was a complication or if the heart was affected. So sad.


Me thinks there is more to this tham people are being told, however that is for her family to deal with and, only if they choose, inform everyone they know


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


Please pass on my condolences and, if you see her, a big gentle hug.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Also, prayers going out for all those who have endured this atrocity in Australia...I still feel the shock of our 9/11 and worry about what's happening in our world. Australia isn't going to want Americans there if this kind of terrorist act follows where-ever we visit. Sure hope we can get to a better world.
> 
> I am thankful this did not occur in November during the G20 in Brisbane. I half expected sonething like this to hapoen then. I was also affected by 9/11, when I fly now, I have aisle seat so I can see the cockpit doir at all times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am way behind. I just want to remind you all to BACK UP YOUR COMPUTER!!! DD has asked her S/O for months to back hers up. It is his portable hard drive. She has a Mac laptop. When she turned it on Sunday it was dead. He took it in to the apple store. Even they can't do anything with it. They gave him a name of a place in Cleveland that might have a chance of at least getting her photos off of it but it will not be cheap. In addition to all of her freelance photo work, she has lost all of Damien's baseball photos and all of Arriana's first year.
> 
> And to add to all of that, as if that wasn't bad enough, their last bunny died yesterday.
> 
> ...


I've got a load of photos sitting on a dead computer as well- wondr if that is where my Egyots photos are come to think of it? DOn't think so- think it was earlier. And to lose all the early baby photos is terrible indeed.
I have an external hard drive- but do wonder whether if soemthing fgoes wrong on the computer if it will affect the connected hard drive-or in the event of a fire etc both will go. Am pklanning to pay extra for more storage with iCloud- that way neither of these will be a problem. Just need to sort out my password- the one I thought I had stopped working.

I'm currently without my credit card. Soemone has bought 12 Katy Perry tickets on it- hope they enjoyed the concerts at someones expense. Between the bank and the agency that sold the tickets (on-line) it has been quickly dealt with. I'm told that the refunds have already been made and that it will appear on my card in the next few days. I was impressed with how helpful both organisations were in helping me sort out what had happened.
This of course means I can't sort out the iCLoud storage for now. At least I won't have to contact them with new details straight after starting it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

How for a , ore cheerful topic, on Macleay, some years ago some peacocks and hens were let loose after the death of the owner. The council culled all the hens they could find. However this male came and checked out the new kittens at the pet shop. He is, apparently, calked Andrew


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've got a load of photos sitting on a dead computer as well- wondr if that is where my Egyots photos are come to think of it? DOn't think so- think it was earlier. And to lose all the early baby photos is terrible indeed.
> I have an external hard drive- but do wonder whether if soemthing fgoes wrong on the computer if it will affect the connected hard drive-or in the event of a fire etc both will go. Am pklanning to pay extra for more storage with iCloud- that way neither of these will be a problem. Just need to sort out my password- the one I thought I had stopped working.
> 
> I'm currently without my credit card. Soemone has bought 12 Katy Perry tickets on it- hope they enjoyed the concerts at someones expense. Between the bank and the agency that sold the tickets (on-line) it has been quickly dealt with. I'm told that the refunds have already been made and that it will appear on my card in the next few days. I was impressed with how helpful both organisations were in helping me sort out what had happened.
> This of course means I can't sort out the iCLoud storage for now. At least I won't have to contact them with new details straight after starting it.


Sorry to hear you're without a credit card (and just before Christmas too)! It's always good to know that banks pick up on something like this quickly and deal with it equally quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Over here, seatbelts are compulsory, front or back, for all, and our small child laws have recently been changed to make use of child restraint seats compulsory for longer. Here, anyone over 16 not wearing a belt is the one fined - over $100 and loss of 3 points (if licenced), I think. Not sure phone laws will ever be fully followed, even here peopke are still being killed while texting, not sure how they can do that as it takes both my hands to text. Feel sorry for the smokers over here, it is now illegal to smoke in your own vehicle if there are children in the car.


Smoking is the same over here- while it makes it hard for the driver it is much safer for the child as passive smoking is such a problem and worse for kids and infants.

I find it hard to know where the line should be drawn. So many laws that we end up being very controlled with what we can and can't do- but if you look at them each one makes sense (well most) but overall we have huge restrictions forced on us. Where do we draw the line between an indivduals rights and the protection of others-or even self being enforced on us?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're without a credit card (and just before Christmas too)! It's always good to know that banks pick up on something like this quickly and deal with it equally quickly.


Fortunatelly I do have an Am Ex biut it is not as widely accepted- and often has higher charges on it. Hence I don't want to use for the iCloud as it will be a recurring additional charge if this is the case.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am way behind. I just want to remind you all to BACK UP YOUR COMPUTER!!! DD has asked her S/O for months to back hers up. It is his portable hard drive. She has a Mac laptop. When she turned it on Sunday it was dead. He took it in to the apple store. Even they can't do anything with it. They gave him a name of a place in Cleveland that might have a chance of at least getting her photos off of it but it will not be cheap. In addition to all of her freelance photo work, she has lost all of Damien's baseball photos and all of Arriana's first year.
> 
> And to add to all of that, as if that wasn't bad enough, their last bunny died yesterday.
> 
> ...


Losing your computer stuff is just horrible. When I got this computer some years ago they sold me a Carbonite backup system that does it automatically and I love that-- I do NOT have to deal with it, just pay the fee each year.

I will put in some prayers for your family and the bunny. We all love our fur babies, they are family.

Glad you had a nice visit with your mom. After this weekend I have decided my knitting isn't any worse than all the family/friends who are on their phone/pad/whatever all the time. At least I can talk and look at the person while knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may you should do a "truck ride-along" after the new year - just sit - talk and knit. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's not too bad, we did get an inch to an inch and a half of snow, but Mitchell, Nebraska, about 20+ miles east of us got 12 inches. It's in the 30s temp wise.
> I'm so tired of being busy that I need a vacation. lol And I don't even have a job. :roll:
> Stay warm, I'm sure trying to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does the packing come out? --- sam --- sending him tons of healing energy



darowil said:


> Just got a call from the hospital- David had a reasonable night and is ready to go home after his shower. So I am going to pick him up- pick Maryanne up on the way (well not on the way but as I go). I need to go into David's office for him so Maryanne can sit with David while I head out and do the things he needs done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got it - thanks Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam---it's a couple of postings ahead of yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are one of my favorite cookie joy - thanks for the recipe. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Now. . . . . we'll try this again for the Christmas cookie recipes.
> 
> *Russian Teacakes*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> After this weekend I have decided my knitting isn't any worse than all the family/friends who are on their phone/pad/whatever all the time. At least I can talk and look at the person while knitting.


Thats a very good point. At one point at the family one mother said to her son are uyou on your phone? But actually most of them weren't using their phones much. A little bit is fine. In fact I used mine. We were discussing the question of hwther or not we were still being told not to swim for an hour after eating. As Vick had just left I figured she wouldn't have yet goen to sleep (she had worked Saturday night and still had a few to go so figured sleeping might be a good idea). So I rang the doctor for advice. Not she said no restrictions- that was one thing I had never been able to work out why swimming after eating was a problem. But what I was surprised at was that there are no no restrictions on what children can eat or when to start it. I think I was at the worst stage- all sorts of restrictions as to what was OK for kids to eat, or when to start it. Even peanuts can be eatne now rather than waiting until they turn 5 to have the.Mind you it made turning 5 that bit more special. HAving said that alcohol is now a no-no for kids. The idea of a small amount at times being good for develoing wise drinking habits has gone out the wondow and it is seen as dangerous to give them any. I think it is illegal to give children alcohol here now even in the home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when my grandma paul lived with us she always took an afternoon nap - downstairs on the living room couch so she wouldn't miss anything. lol --- sam



pacer said:


> My DH likes to sleep in the living room so I disturb him also. I don't have much time to do the things I need to do so I get my things done when possible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very sad - they had their whole life in front of them - tons of healing energy zooming to surround the parents and community in warm healing energy and light. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> The past week in our community has been a rough one. We have lost 4 teenagers within a week and a half. One boy (I think 17) in an accident (not sure if more than 1 car involved) not wearing a seat belt ejected and killed. One 19 year old girl from lupus, she had not been feeling well, though not really bad. Went for her physical to join the Army and they sent her directly to hospital, this was 6 weeks ago, she has passed this last week. Coming home from her (the girl with lupus) visitation/funeral a 17 year old girl was in a single car accident not wearing a seat belt, was ejected and killed. And a 16 year boy shot himself. Our high schools have cancelled finals and they have had comfort dogs and counselors in the schools all weekend and ongoing yet this week. Please pray for these families to find some kind of peace this holiday season and the ones to come.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does the packing come out? --- sam --- sending him tons of healing energy


He had ballons in to limit bleeding which came out yesterday.
But they found he had fungas sitting up inside- maybe from swimming in the lake as a child! So he has packing up there which has been soaked in antiseptic- probably Betadine I think- and it stays in until he sees the doctor on the 23rd and we will find out then. David thought he was told January by the surgeon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our citizens have the right to bear arms - that was written just before the revolutionary war - and was important then but is not important now. i think they should all be outlawed - if you want to hunt use a bow and arrow. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> While our gun laws are quite strict, the criminal element can get easily enough on black market. Given this guy's history, an illegal weapon is all he could access.
> 
> That sais, I will never understand why ordinary people want or need semi automatic or automatic weapons. These are useless for hunting as they destroy the animal and you cannot use the ful animal as a result. For those that argue that they want one for personal defence, learn unarmed defence - that way your own weapon cannot be used against you. Also, if these unnecessary weapons are removed from society, there are less for the criminal element to acquire, and much less gun violence. I see the US had another shooting by someone with ptsd, these people cannot axcess weapons legally here in Australia
> 
> I know I can sound like I am ranting on tjis issue, but it took 1 shooting here for the ehole national to ask why and take steps to prevent it occurring again. The shooter in tjis instance will ever leave the corrections system as he has been ruled a permanent danger to society and himself. Even our shooter associations supported the government on this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

invariably when we used the white tablecloth for company - somebody - usually me - spilled coffee on it. when we were done we took the tablecloth and held it over the sink and poured boiling water on the stain - took it right out. I'm not sure if that is feasible with the yarn you used. maybe you should just dye it in coffee when you are finished. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am going to finish the other one and try to get the coffee stain out and if that doesn't work, alter the colour. It will be in the New year, though. I can't face it just yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to wrap around your shoulder with healing energy to get you back in the pink fast. --- sam --- do you have a warm wool shawl or small throw to put over it to warm it up - that might help.



jknappva said:


> Not responding much today. Sir Arthur has taken up residence in my shoulder so trying to rest them.
> I'm saying extra prayers for those in pain, emotionally and physically.
> Love Matthew's newest cat picture...I can almost hear the purrs!
> Would appreciate some prayers to send Arthurvon his way,
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


Oh that is sad, and so close to Christmas somehow makes it worse. Thanks for letting us know Daralene.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to the family. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - i feel her pain having gone through the same thing some years back. and yes - we should all be backing up our computer at least once a week. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am way behind. I just want to remind you all to BACK UP YOUR COMPUTER!!! DD has asked her S/O for months to back hers up. It is his portable hard drive. She has a Mac laptop. When she turned it on Sunday it was dead. He took it in to the apple store. Even they can't do anything with it. They gave him a name of a place in Cleveland that might have a chance of at least getting her photos off of it but it will not be cheap. In addition to all of her freelance photo work, she has lost all of Damien's baseball photos and all of Arriana's first year.
> 
> And to add to all of that, as if that wasn't bad enough, their last bunny died yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently had a chance to tour the White House to see the beautiful Christmas decorations. I am not a great photographer but thought I would share these pictures. 
The Lincoln portrait is very powerful--I think his face reflects the burdens he carried. On the hearth is carved this 1800 quotation from John Adams, the second president of the United States:
"I pray Heaven to bestow the best of blessings on this House, and all that shall hereafter inhabit it. May none but honest and wise men ever rule under this roof."
At the end of the East Room, you see a famous creche--there are larger pictures of it on the web if anyone would like a closer look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a pattern for the felted clogs darowil - where did you find it? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well if you come with anything let me know too- we figure that slippers, clogs etc can also go into Feats in Socks. We ahve some young girls who usually join the group one of whom knits quite a lot and had been wondering what the girls could do. Then thought they could knit simple slippers from squares and decorate them as they wanted. This could be an encouragement to other kids as well.
> David has a pair f the fleted clogs, and I have the wool to do a pair for me and Maryanne, maybe this will get at least one pair done!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i believe i am correct when saying the if your computer crashes it does not effect you external hard drive. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've got a load of photos sitting on a dead computer as well- wondr if that is where my Egyots photos are come to think of it? DOn't think so- think it was earlier. And to lose all the early baby photos is terrible indeed.
> I have an external hard drive- but do wonder whether if soemthing fgoes wrong on the computer if it will affect the connected hard drive-or in the event of a fire etc both will go. Am pklanning to pay extra for more storage with iCloud- that way neither of these will be a problem. Just need to sort out my password- the one I thought I had stopped working.
> 
> I'm currently without my credit card. Soemone has bought 12 Katy Perry tickets on it- hope they enjoyed the concerts at someones expense. Between the bank and the agency that sold the tickets (on-line) it has been quickly dealt with. I'm told that the refunds have already been made and that it will appear on my card in the next few days. I was impressed with how helpful both organisations were in helping me sort out what had happened.
> This of course means I can't sort out the iCLoud storage for now. At least I won't have to contact them with new details straight after starting it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such a little bird for such a big tail. sam



busyworkerbee said:


> How for a , ore cheerful topic, on Macleay, some years ago some peacocks and hens were let loose after the death of the owner. The council culled all the hens they could find. However this male came and checked out the new kittens at the pet shop. He is, apparently, calked Andrew


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I too was amazed by this, very odd way for Lupus to manifest itself.


The only thing we have been able to come up with is that she had it unattended for to long and by the time it was discovered it was just too late for her organs. Don't know if we will hear anything from the family about the test results.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Smoking is the same over here- while it makes it hard for the driver it is much safer for the child as passive smoking is such a problem and worse for kids and infants.
> 
> I find it hard to know where the line should be drawn. So many laws that we end up being very controlled with what we can and can't do- but if you look at them each one makes sense (well most) but overall we have huge restrictions forced on us. Where do we draw the line between an indivduals rights and the protection of others-or even self being enforced on us?


Me, I only worry wbout those which effect me personnally. The smoking one doesn't worry me as a non smoker


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

over here we call that "too much government" which some people would like to change. it is difficult to know where to draw the line - some of the laws are next to impossible to uphold. --- sam



darowil said:


> Smoking is the same over here- while it makes it hard for the driver it is much safer for the child as passive smoking is such a problem and worse for kids and infants.
> 
> I find it hard to know where the line should be drawn. So many laws that we end up being very controlled with what we can and can't do- but if you look at them each one makes sense (well most) but overall we have huge restrictions forced on us. Where do we draw the line between an indivduals rights and the protection of others-or even self being enforced on us?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chris, thank you for photos of White House Christmas.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Losing your computer stuff is just horrible. When I got this computer some years ago they sold me a Carbonite backup system that does it automatically and I love that-- I do NOT have to deal with it, just pay the fee each year.
> 
> I will put in some prayers for your family and the bunny. We all love our fur babies, they are family.
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit with your mom. After this weekend I have decided my knitting isn't any worse than all the family/friends who are on their phone/pad/whatever all the time. At least I can talk and look at the person while knitting.


I would have thought that a tech could remove the hard drive and hook it to another machine to copy the files across, thus rescuing photos and music wnr important fil3s.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the trees are beautiful - the decorators can come decorate my house anytime. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I recently had a chance to tour the White House to see the beautiful Christmas decorations. I am not a great photographer but thought I would share these pictures.
> The Lincoln portrait is very powerful--I think his face reflects the burdens he carried. On the hearth is carved this 1800 quotation from John Adams, the second president of the United States:
> "I pray Heaven to bestow the best of blessings on this House, and all that shall hereafter inhabit it. May none but honest and wise men ever rule under this roof."
> At the end of the East Room, you see a famous creche--there are larger pictures of it on the web if anyone would like a closer look.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when a system crashes everything that is on the hard drive is scrambled so you really can't retrieve anything. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I would have thought that a tech could remove the hard drive and hook it to another machine to copy the files across, thus rescuing photos and music wnr important fil3s.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> the trees are beautiful - the decorators can come decorate my house anytime. --- sam


I believe much of it is done by volunteers. Knew a teacher a few years ago who was selected to help...she said it was a lot of work but a wonderful experience.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Chris, thank you for photos of White House Christmas.


Oh, yes, would echo that!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would have thought that a tech could remove the hard drive and hook it to another machine to copy the files across, thus rescuing photos and music wnr important fil3s.


I've had computers crash a couple times and the place I was getting a new one (Staples) was able to get almost all of it out this time; last time had a private company build and transfer that computer. But maybe there was a lightning strike or something?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


Great-- his best yet.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> our citizens have the right to bear arms - that was written just before the revolutionary war - and was important then but is not important now. i think they should all be outlawed - if you want to hunt use a bow and arrow. --- sam


Sensible man


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


So real, Matthew is very talented.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> when a system crashes everything that is on the hard drive is scrambled so you really can't retrieve anything. --- sam


Mmmmm, I supposed it depends on why, if powerpack cooks, data can be retrieved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> That slipper pattern must be something if you have troubles with it. Don't think I told you that the sweater I made from your pattern got very nice comments when the rest of the family saw it. I could see married DGS calculating that I might make things if they have a baby!!! LOL And DGD whose almost step-D got the sweater will take really good care of it so other children might wear it.


I found a couple of errors but there were other things that were off (I really do think it's because I'm a lefty--I may well have started on the wrong side). I suppose I could rewrite it for myself; it's made in pieces and there's also sewing involved (I love to sew with fabric, and I do not know why sewing knitted/crocheted things is so annoying!). I may try again just to see if I can sort it properly. I'm stubborn that way. :mrgreen:

So glad the sweater was well received!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to express my sympathy to NanaCaren and her family in the loss of her step father. Also to the families in Australia and Dawn's neighborhood in the loss many more lives. It is also a sad time to lose teenagers and even more difficult during the holidays. I know the schools will be dealing with this the rest of the year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, tell Matthew the drawings are great.
Caren, my condolences to you & your family, even if it is expected it is still hard when the time comes.
Chris great photos of the White House, thanks for sharing.

The latest terrorism is the school in Pakistan is unbelievable, the world is going crazy. It's one thing for adults to kill each other but to harm children is beyond insane. Those Taliban kooks need to go & the sooner the better. Any religion that condones killing children is nuts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well if you come with anything let me know too- we figure that slippers, clogs etc can also go into Feats in Socks. We ahve some young girls who usually join the group one of whom knits quite a lot and had been wondering what the girls could do. Then thought they could knit simple slippers from squares and decorate them as they wanted. This could be an encouragement to other kids as well.
> David has a pair f the fleted clogs, and I have the wool to do a pair for me and Maryanne, maybe this will get at least one pair done!


I've looked at those felted clogs quite a bit and would like to do them but haven't yet. I am planning, while I have time off over the holiday, to try taking some time to work on patterns I've saved over the year; I think I can use some time away from designing, too. My niece pointed me to a "chili pepper elf" bootie just a couple of days ago, though it's for kids and crochet, I think (I have looked at so many patterns over the past couple of days I can't remember for sure). I've seen slippers from squares, too, and I think they are quite clever.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm currently without my credit card. Soemone has bought 12 Katy Perry tickets on it- hope they enjoyed the concerts at someones expense. Between the bank and the agency that sold the tickets (on-line) it has been quickly dealt with. I'm told that the refunds have already been made and that it will appear on my card in the next few days. I was impressed with how helpful both organisations were in helping me sort out what had happened.
> This of course means I can't sort out the iCLoud storage for now. At least I won't have to contact them with new details straight after starting it.


My first thought was someone bought them to resell and make bank. UGH. I hate thieves. Glad it's all sorted out now, though, and you're not out money of your own.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

If I want to make a hat with a chunky yarn when the pattern calls for worsted is it easily adaptable or should i just stay with the worsted?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


I think it's wonderful! It reminds me of our lost Yucklfritz. Very lively!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew's cat is wonderful.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just popping in to say hi. I have been so busy with the GKs that I have been too tired for the computer in the evening. As much as I enjoy them it amazes me that I can get so worn out with them. The youngest turns 2 tomorrow and her brother will be 6 on Friday. I got absolutely nothing done crochet wise for Christmas. I did buy each of the 3 here a new outfit as I took them for breakfast with Santa on Saturday. When I get the pictures back I will share them, although the baby was having none of that. I did get a cute photo of her though. Maybe next week I will have it all on the computer....
My eldest DGD has been suffering from lockjaw for about a month. It took that long to get her in to see the orthodontist after a visit to the dentist and the ER for the problem. She was fitted with an appliance that should help her jaw relax and return to normal. No idea how long it will take. Poor kid but she is a trooper and taking it all in stride. Even laughing at herself because she talks with a lisp with that thing in her mouth. Except for eating and brushing her teeth she has to wear it constantly.
The weather is cool but I like it. Not sure my body does though as the stiffness in the morning is worse. Oh well, it is what it is.

Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Dawn, if you're not tied to the pattern, I suggest going on Ravelry and selecting a free pattern using the weight of wool you have (bulky - super bulky) and go from there. Matching bulky yarn/needle sizes to a worsted pattern could mean lots of swatching to get the right gauge.



Pup lover said:


> If I want to make a hat with a chunky yarn when the pattern calls for worsted is it easily adaptable or should i just stay with the worsted?


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


My condolences also to Caren and her family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, I saw this & remembered how you like to make fruit bowls, thought you might like it.
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/banana-dolphin-fruit-platter

I've been knitting in a hat for my nephew, I hope he will like it.fairly easy to memorize the pattern& it's free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/antler-hat

Sorleena, I have not made those slippers but have made these felted clogs & they turn out well,I did 3 pair last winter, DIL & myself, then DS1 asked for some to wear at work when he is in the office at night in winter, they take off their wet boots but the floor is very cold, I put leather soles on so they don't wear on the cement floor.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-clogs-ac33


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If I want to make a hat with a chunky yarn when the pattern calls for worsted is it easily adaptable or should i just stay with the worsted?


If it is just a basic toque you should be able to adapt it without too much trouble, by calculating the stitches/inch.
If it's something fancy I would follow Rookies suggestion & find something similar on Ravelry.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have been a bit down this last couple of days as we lost our 0ldest son Rob 5 years ago today to esophagael cancer.
> 
> It seems a much shorter time than that. I am sorry to lay it on you all, but I am in need of some extra Prayers.
> 
> ...


Sending you comforting hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> very clever - but my fingers would never allow me to knit with toothpicks. --- sam


The secret to that is to knit the tiny swatch on size 1's then transfer the stitches to the toothpicks! I thought that out after I saw the knit swatch on needles in a clear ornament ball. Did I make any? LOL no time!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It must be really cold in your area if you're under the electric blanket during the afternoon. Although, for some reason I was also cold this afternoon and our temperature was a lot higher than yours, I'm sure. So I napped in the recliner with a throw over me and it sure felt good. (my cat napped with me!)
> How's your mom?
> Junek


I don't remember what the temperature was on Saturday, but we spent most of the day in the kitchen visiting. After breakfast, we just didn't move to the living room. My kitchen is always cold. We live in a ranch style and the duct work runs from one end to the other, with the furnace in the middle. There are a couple of off shoots to the duct work, but still the air flow only really wants to go directly along the main duct work. Also, we have a fruit cellar under the half of the kitchen where the table is. No heat in there, and the floor stays cold, plus we have sliding glass doors there. There is an insulated curtain that drops down to cover the doors, which helps considerably, but it is still cold in there. And when I get chilled, it takes for ever for me to get warmed up!

Saw mom yesterday. Had a decent visit. I went at lunch. She ate good, tho she doesn't like chicken. I had a voicemail from there today saying her insurance is up for her stay, and unless we win an appeal she will be discharged on Friday. They called me because they also had to leave a message with my DB who has her POA. I know he has been looking into options. I don't think she is ready to go "home" yet, as she is still in a wheel chair. And none of us has a house that is assessable. We will see. Thanks for asking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Betty you sound like it really is time you started to care for yourself- you are so busy running around doing things for others you are neglecting yourself- and you need to be your first priority. WHile helping others is important so is caring for yourself. If one of your daughters was treating themselves as you are treating yourself what would you be saying or doing?
> And if you don't look after yourself you won't be able to do anything for others. So if crochet is upsetting your shoulder say I'm sorry but I can't crochet for now- explain why. Becuase if you keep going you might muck up the shoulder for good and then where will you be?


Good advise. You said what I was thinking, but couldn't get the words!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Praying for a successful surgery tomorrow.
> 
> For those of you who stress this time of year...Matthew says that the malls are not the place to be as there are too many people and it is not fun. We were looking for a special ornament and walked through the mall to see if we could find it. We did not find what we were looking for. Matthew was more than ready to get out of that place. He says a song says that this is the most wonderful time of the year, but not if you are at the mall. The second part is his add on.
> He was not enjoying crying children and people getting close to him. I met a friend who walked up and gave me a kiss and a hug. I quickly introduced him to her so he knew that people were not going to walk up to him and surprise him in such ways. Then I ran into some other friends so I gave them each a hug and visited with them. I dropped him off at home before shopping at any more stores.
> ...


Mary, check for your special ornament at Bronner's. They do have a web site, and will ship. They are in Frankenmuth. Matthew is correct, the mall is not the place to be!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns June! (Jknappva) I hope you have a lovely day.


Belated Happy Birthday June!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just finished page 17. 12:15AM Need to go to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' good - will this one have whiskers? --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Just checking in, folks. I just found this week's and it is Wednesday already and you are up to page 40 and I have just begun. Wow. The recipes look delicious. We are having a busy enough time here. It is the end of the semester so my DH is busy with finals in the courses he is teaching. His schedule next term is going to be weird. And we have just a few weeks left in which to get our house ready to put on the market and to finalize all the particulars about our new house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss of 2 innocent hostages. Just an awful situation but thankful it is over for the remaining hostages, however, they will be suffering PTSD and the families of those lost will be grieving as I'm sure much of the world is grieving with them.


Just so tragic and so terribly frightening for the other hostages. Such a shock to all Australians.... this sort of thing just doesnt happen here, but sadly now I guess it does.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> NY State was the first to get the laws back in 1984. I still can't understand why people don't buckle up in the back seat in other states. If someone wants to ride in my car they had better be buckled up. If they don't I tell them I love them and want them to wear the belt to be safe. Even in the back seat they can become a missile and hurt themselves and other people. I guess it is not compulsory for people in the back seat over 16 to wear a seat belt, but why wouldn't you if it could save your life and keep you from hurting someone else. The first seat belts were done by Federal Law but that was just to have them in cars and it was not compulsory to wear them. That legislation has been passed by the various states making it compulsory or not. Apparently, New Hampshire is the only state not making it compulsory to wear seat belts, but one would hope common sense would rule.
> 
> Another thing that shocked me is that after they had the no talking on the phone laws passed that they would even have to tell people not to text and drive. Common sense would tell one that this is even more distracting. I couldn't believe that we then had to pass a law about texting and driving.


Oh my goodness, I just assumed that it would be against the law to NOT wear a seatbelt pretty much everywhere. It has been here for years and years. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I havent read the first 30 pages yet... so I am starting from there first. Will probably get confused though..... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Condolences to you, Caren and family--may you find comfort in your memories of the good times.


And from me too please....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The Australian thing is especially bad-- some in USA are bound to point to this as example that gun laws don't work (NOT me==keep wondering why this kook wasn't locked up already). And I read this morning that Pakistan had a horrible shooting in one of their schools.
> 
> Yes, just a gloomy day. Might have to go buy some flowers.


You are right... he should have been locked up already. He shouldnt have even been allowed into this country. He had a past of over 40 violent sex offences against women and I think and accessory to murder!! What a joke our court system / laws are. I just have the news on now and have seen the shooting in Pakistan.. over 100 students killed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have posted but thanks to Margaret and Kate for the weekly summaries, I have an idea of what has been happening. Healing hugs to those who need them and belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated. To those affected by snow and ice and treacherous winds, stay safe and warm, and keep off the roads if you can. Our weather is crazy here - cool and overcast today, but a pleasant change from the high temps and violent electrical storms that have occurred almost nightly for nearly 2 weeks now.
> It has been a hectic few months for us with the purchase of a second house in a town a 3 hour drive away. Many weekends spent looking at properties and then many more getting the house ready for tenants. Too much hard work and too many hours on the road - I am ready for a holiday! Just as well school has finished for the year for us (one very special perk of working in an independent school. Government schools don't finish for another 2 weeks) While I love the end of year activities, it is full on for many weeks, so we were all glad to turn the lights off for the last time last Friday.
> This time last week DH and I were arriving on Hamilton Island in Queensland for a few days with DD who has been working there for 18 months now. Arrived in the middle of a torrential downpour and got soaking wet getting from the plane (way out in the middle of the tarmac) to the terminal. But by mid afternoon the sun was out and although overcast for much of the next few days, it stayed fine. The island is absolutely beautiful with a very relaxed vibe. No wonder DD loves living there. We ate and drank too much but enjoyed ourselves immensely. Shame we were just getting into the relaxed way of life when it was time to come home for DH to go back to work. Hope you enjoy the photos. And now I must turn my attention to making some plans for Christmas. As usual, I have left everything to the last minute despite my annual resolve to be "more organised next year".
> Take care everyone, and if you have the time, happy knitting. Hugs to all.


Fantastic photos... I could easily handle a few days there...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> invariably when we used the white tablecloth for company - somebody - usually me - spilled coffee on it. when we were done we took the tablecloth and held it over the sink and poured boiling water on the stain - took it right out. I'm not sure if that is feasible with the yarn you used. maybe you should just dye it in coffee when you are finished. --- sam


That's interesting, I was always told use cold water to remove stains as hot water sets them! Whatever works for you..............


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I recently had a chance to tour the White House to see the beautiful Christmas decorations. I am not a great photographer but thought I would share these pictures.
> The Lincoln portrait is very powerful--I think his face reflects the burdens he carried. On the hearth is carved this 1800 quotation from John Adams, the second president of the United States:
> "I pray Heaven to bestow the best of blessings on this House, and all that shall hereafter inhabit it. May none but honest and wise men ever rule under this roof."
> At the end of the East Room, you see a famous creche--there are larger pictures of it on the web if anyone would like a closer look.


Love your photos of the White House Christmas decorations. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I believe much of it is done by volunteers. Knew a teacher a few years ago who was selected to help...she said it was a lot of work but a wonderful experience.


That's interesting. They look so good you would think they had been done by professional decorators. Wonder where they pick their volunteers from?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


Tell Matthew it gets better and better. It's amazing how different this looks from the first one you posted just by adding a bit of light.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


That is so cute! Just what we need after all the bad news. Glad to hear she is sleeping better again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


I think it's his best yet! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Love them both! :thumbup:


And so do I(designers beautiful colourful sweater as worn and the one for her GD :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> certainly won't lose either of you in a crowd - great sweaters Shirley. --- sam


Yes, stand out work! Unless, of course, everyone is wearing colourful stash busters..... Wouldn't that be a sight?!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


Well done Serena! She gets more gorgeous with every new photo. Luke has graduated to a bed from his cot and so far it seems to be going well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I remember those days - nights- very well. Feeling Zombie like and worrying about whether it will ever come right! But it does, as you probably do know but don't quite believe at present. Wishing you a truely peaceful Christmas. Hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well if I was giving out a prize it would go to TNS for Feats in Socks, that is what we are going with.


Darowel, I'm greatly honoured! Thing is, if I was trying to think up a name for me to use, I'd never come up with a good one. 
Still catching up on KP but just want to say how sorry I am about the awful hostage taking in Sydney. News here said the male hostage attempted to grab the gun and it went off killing him, and the woman was killed protecting her pregnant friend. Just terrible, and now we've had the murder of all those school children and teachers in Pakistan. My Muslim friends are horrified as they say that it's totally against the teachings of the Koran. Let's hope for a better world in 2015.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! I could never knit lace in a million years!!
> Junek


Norma, it's a masterpiece. And won't end up in the Charity shop basket like the one I found!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's progress on the second cat drawing. It is not quite done yet.


That's his best cat to date, will he be willing to add the whiskers? I love the action drawing, looks so real.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> June, prayers sent across the pond.


Reinforced by me.... Tell him to take a trip


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a pattern for the felted clogs darowil - where did you find it? --- sam


It was a paid pattern- and I'm not sure where from now. HAd a quick look for it but it wasn't where I hoped it would be. Requires a prope search fo rit I'm sorry to say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heard from Julie this afternoon- she looks almost certain to take the house she looked at the other day. ANd is getting some government support in the moving costs. 
She will have more garden, which should be good for Ringo and might be able to grow a bit more. She is also hoping to set up her weaving loom in one of the rooms- and the alpapca lady we saw in Auckland has indicated (if I remember rightly) she could put Julie put her onto someone who can help Julie put it up.
She is still finding it hard to get up enthusism for anything other than packing sois managing to only glance through the TP so is unlikely to see responses directed to her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> invariably when we used the white tablecloth for company - somebody - usually me - spilled coffee on it. when we were done we took the tablecloth and held it over the sink and poured boiling water on the stain - took it right out. I'm not sure if that is feasible with the yarn you used. maybe you should just dye it in coffee when you are finished. --- sam


That wouldn't be a bad colour either. Guess you could set it with salt or vinegar?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David has been sleeping all day and spiked a high temperature this afternoon- seems to have settled for now but he has an appoiment with the surgeon tomorrow just to check that he is OK. Whether he is so tired becuase of the surgery, the pain killers the temeprature or becuase he is sick who knows. Likely a combination. But he was looking a bit brighter last time he woke up. 
(did have to laugh at a spelling werror I spotted- instead of sick I had typed sock! maybe a reflection of where my mind is? Started a sock this evening that begins at the heel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Julie this afternoon- she looks almost certain to take the house she looked at the other day. ANd is getting some government support in the moving costs.
> She will have more garden, which should be good for Ringo and might be able to grow a bit more. She is also hoping to set up her weaving loom in one of the rooms- and the alpapca lady we saw in Auckland has indicated (if I remember rightly) she could put Julie put her onto someone who can help Julie put it up.
> She is still finding it hard to get up enthusism for anything other than packing sois managing to only glance through the TP so is unlikely to see responses directed to her.


Oh that will be good. I hope it is affordable and not too difficult for public transport. If she is happy then I am all for it, very lucky to get one this quickly. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


You can almost see the cat rolling- and having a background improves it greatly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns To Dreamweaver!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Birthday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've looked at those felted clogs quite a bit and would like to do them but haven't yet. I am planning, while I have time off over the holiday, to try taking some time to work on patterns I've saved over the year; I think I can use some time away from designing, too. My niece pointed me to a "chili pepper elf" bootie just a couple of days ago, though it's for kids and crochet, I think (I have looked at so many patterns over the past couple of days I can't remember for sure). I've seen slippers from squares, too, and I think they are quite clever.


David loves his, they have lasted two winters so far so wear well. The next ones will be interesting as we now have a new washing machine. whihc is a front loader. Maybe try one and if it doesn't work do the other pair at MAryanne's, her old machine should felt them well! And as a top loader it is more easilly controlled.
Chill pepper elf booties sound good- while doing mainly knitting crochet is also an option. In fact one of the ladies will be more likely to contribute is she can crochet something.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 12.. just for my reference. Goodnight all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> If I want to make a hat with a chunky yarn when the pattern calls for worsted is it easily adaptable or should i just stay with the worsted?


I'd change the pattern or stick with worsted- there is a fair bit of difference between the two weights. Unless th epattern has different sizes -if it does you might be able to knit a smaller size.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pacer, I saw this & remembered how you like to make fruit bowls, thought you might like it.
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/banana-dolphin-fruit-platter
> 
> I've been knitting in a hat for my nephew, I hope he will like it.fairly easy to memorize the pattern& it's free.
> ...


Sam- this looks like my pattern. Thanks Bonnie saves me trying to find it soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Saw mom yesterday. Had a decent visit. I went at lunch. She ate good, tho she doesn't like chicken. I had a voicemail from there today saying her insurance is up for her stay, and unless we win an appeal she will be discharged on Friday. They called me because they also had to leave a message with my DB who has her POA. I know he has been looking into options. I don't think she is ready to go "home" yet, as she is still in a wheel chair. And none of us has a house that is assessable. We will see. Thanks for asking.


Thats worrying for you if she is just discharged home with nothing in place for her care either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


SHe looks her normal happy self- thank god she has slept again at night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh that will be good. I hope it is affordable and not too difficult for public transport. If she is happy then I am all for it, very lucky to get one this quickly. :thumbup:


A bit more than now but she seems to think it will work- and she knows the area and buses are near so that is good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heard from Julie this afternoon- she looks almost certain to take the house she looked at the other day. ANd is getting some government support in the moving costs.
> She will have more garden, which should be good for Ringo and might be able to grow a bit more. She is also hoping to set up her weaving loom in one of the rooms- and the alpapca lady we saw in Auckland has indicated (if I remember rightly) she could put Julie put her onto someone who can help Julie put it up.
> She is still finding it hard to get up enthusism for anything other than packing sois managing to only glance through the TP so is unlikely to see responses directed to her.


Thanks for that info. Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful...Love the photo of Santa's little helper.



sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's our happy little girl! That is such an adorable picture of Serena.


sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Certainly understand --- hope that the place is safer, calmer, and affordable. It would be nice for her to have more room for her crafting and gardening and more room for Ringo. Hope it's still on the bus line so that she can get around where she needs to.



darowil said:


> Heard from Julie this afternoon- she looks almost certain to take the house she looked at the other day. ANd is getting some government support in the moving costs.
> She will have more garden, which should be good for Ringo and might be able to grow a bit more. She is also hoping to set up her weaving loom in one of the rooms- and the alpapca lady we saw in Auckland has indicated (if I remember rightly) she could put Julie put her onto someone who can help Julie put it up.
> She is still finding it hard to get up enthusism for anything other than packing sois managing to only glance through the TP so is unlikely to see responses directed to her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats worrying for you if she is just discharged home with nothing in place for her care either.


That is very worrying --- I hope all can be worked out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This move may just be a blessing in disguise for Julie. Please give her my love if you talk to her again.


darowil said:


> A bit more than now but she seems to think it will work- and she knows the area and buses are near so that is good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This move may just be a blessing in disguise for Julie. Please give her my love if you talk to her again.


Please pass on to her that she is in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their prayers and good thoughts. It worked as we know from past experience!
I just hope Sir Arthur didn't go visit with any of you!
I was so sorry to hear of Caren's loss. Even knowing it's inevitable, it's still a shock and deep sorrow at the loss.
Serena is such a darling, little dumpling. I'm so glad to hear the sleep problems are solved for now.
So much tragedy in our world with Australia's hostage situation and loss of life...the terrible terrorist attack on the Pakistan school. And then hearing one of our veterans murdered his wife and so many of her family...and, eventually committing suicide. It's a shame they had to lose their lives before he took his own.
And wonderful news that Julie's housing situation may be solved and even better that she's getting moving help.
Tami, I pray that the insurance company will reconsider your mother's discharge. A difficult situation.
It appears I've written a book but had to catch up with everyone.
Hugs to all,
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bulldog, I hope you will feel better soon. It sounds to me as though you are doing all the right things :thumbup: I am glad you like the shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Angelam, thank you for your kind remarks. The wedding is 21st. February The bit about your son made me giggle!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> invariably when we used the white tablecloth for company - somebody - usually me - spilled coffee on it. when we were done we took the tablecloth and held it over the sink and poured boiling water on the stain - took it right out. I'm not sure if that is feasible with the yarn you used. maybe you should just dye it in coffee when you are finished. --- sam


It sounds good to me, Sam :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

ChrisEl, that was fantastic! The photos gave me a real flavour of the White House. Thank you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gypsy, my sister and DH's shop kitty, had her annual check-up and shots yesterday. Of course, MM had to go with my sister and make sure his girl, Gypsy, was all right.
My sister said she did fine but it was obvious after the vet finished that she was upset. So, of course, her "daddy" comforted her. I absolutely love this picture. Who wouldn't feel protected and loved after this snuggle!!?
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


I think it is great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


Serena is gorgeous. Such a happy baby.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Norma, it's a masterpiece. And won't end up in the Charity shop basket like the one I found!!


Thank you. I am thinking of trying to recreate your over Christmas :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Heard from Julie this afternoon- she looks almost certain to take the house she looked at the other day. ANd is getting some government support in the moving costs.
> She will have more garden, which should be good for Ringo and might be able to grow a bit more. She is also hoping to set up her weaving loom in one of the rooms- and the alpapca lady we saw in Auckland has indicated (if I remember rightly) she could put Julie put her onto someone who can help Julie put it up.
> She is still finding it hard to get up enthusism for anything other than packing sois managing to only glance through the TP so is unlikely to see responses directed to her.


Thank you for passing that on
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

June, The first photo is heartwarming and the second stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And it is a belated Happy Birthday for sugarsugar, actually now yesterday in both our countries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have now got most of the things off the walls- when you have an absentee landlord, you do things your own way sometimes. It looks so bare- only three maps to go, once the Missionary Sisters come in the afternoon.
Costs have escalated- because it is not free when you move house-- things need re-wiring. etc. 
Feeling most dis- chuffed with the owner- who will benefit by whole of house insulation, done as part of the govt. scheme to help Those who have been long term on some benefits


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have now got most of the things off the walls- when you have an absentee landlord, you do things your own way sometimes. It looks so bare- only three maps to go, once the Missionary Sisters come in the afternoon.
> Costs have escalated- because it is not free when you move house-- things need re-wiring. etc.
> Feeling most dis- chuffed with the owner- who will benefit by whole of house insulation, done as part of the govt. scheme to help Those who have been long term on some benefits


Is this the current home and current owner --- or that the owner of your new rental will get to do these things? So glad to hear from Darowil that you'll get some assistance with your moving expenses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Still very tired, weather still. Took 9 paper rubbish bags to the Hospice.Can't have done much in the P.M., only to Cathy will try to reply more sensibly, when the melatonin has less effective falling asleep again over lap top!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just so tragic and so terribly frightening for the other hostages. Such a shock to all Australians.... this sort of thing just doesnt happen here, but sadly now I guess it does.


Sadly, you are right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, I just assumed that it would be against the law to NOT wear a seatbelt pretty much everywhere. It has been here for years and years. :shock:


There are certain Federal laws that all states obey, but each state makes its own laws if they don't fall under the Federal law. For example: In NY State if you are going to ride a motorcycle, you must wear a helmet. Common sense, but in Ohio it is not a law and people don't wear helmets unless they use their own common sense. Some States execute murderers and other states don't. 32 States have the death penalty and 18 don't.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still very tired, weather still. Took 9 paper rubbish bags to the Hospice.Can't have done much in the P.M., only to Cathy will try to reply more sensibly, when the melatonin has less effective falling asleep again over lap top!


It is wonderful to hear from you. Moving house is no fun :thumbdown: I am pleased that things are beginning to come together.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Matthew is correct, the mall is not the place to be!


Oh, yes, right there with Matthew. If malls depended on my $$, they would have gone broke a long time ago!! I almost never go to ours-- used to sneak in a back door and go to book store when I had a coupon but then it closed and I haven't been back. Our Crafty Seniors group does a show 4 times a year and that is quite enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, You have accomplished SO MUCH and must be exhausted. I remember the last time we moved it was overwhelming and you have lived there so long that one accumulates over the years. It is nice once done, to have things sorted, but the doing of it is so difficult. I can't wait till this is all finished and you can be settled in your new place. It does sound as if the Landlord benefits from this and puts people in your position at a disadvantage as he can get so much done for free if he gets you out of there. (Or do you mean the new Landlord?) There is Kharma, I do believe and what goes around comes around. Take care dear and know we think of you each day and pray you will end up somewhere that you are much happier with.
Big Hugs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


What a lovely picture and beautiful girl! Yes, a good day brightener.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Gypsy, my sister and DH's shop kitty, had her annual check-up and shots yesterday. Of course, MM had to go with my sister and make sure his girl, Gypsy, was all right.
> My sister said she did fine but it was obvious after the vet finished that she was upset. So, of course, her "daddy" comforted her. I absolutely love this picture. Who wouldn't feel protected and loved after this snuggle!!?
> Junek


The marina pix is just beautiful but the cuddling pix tops even that! What a lovely pix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> David has been sleeping all day and spiked a high temperature this afternoon- seems to have settled for now but he has an appoiment with the surgeon tomorrow just to check that he is OK. Whether he is so tired becuase of the surgery, the pain killers the temeprature or becuase he is sick who knows. Likely a combination. But he was looking a bit brighter last time he woke up.
> (did have to laugh at a spelling werror I spotted- instead of sick I had typed sock! maybe a reflection of where my mind is? Started a sock this evening that begins at the heel.


It does sound like he is really "socked" by this surgery. Hope that fever is down and no infection setting in. Must have been surprised by the diagnosis of a fungus. Hoping his health will improve as that must affect the whole body even though it sounds as if he has been coping well all these years. Healing wishes for him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Did I miss your birthday SugarSugar.

Happy Birthday to you across the miles even if it is Belated. Hope you got to celebrate in style. Think getting a good night's sleep is the best gift you could have asked for!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren/NanaCaren wanted to let you all know that her step-dad passed away about 4am this morning. She misses all of you and knew you would want to know.


I am so sorry to hear this. Caren, you have my sympathy and you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Dear Hearts,
> We have our SS class supper tonight. I am waiting on Jim. After we have lunch I will hope in the shower and wash the ole hair. I will go and smile and laugh as best I can. I am trying so hard to concentrate on what we are celebrating and stay busy to push this low spirit away. The kids will be here Saturday, so that will be good. I always love being with my kids. It is so much fun to see them with their own children and fellowshipping with their siblings. When they were little there were times I had to remind them that someday their brother or sister would be their best friend.
> Bonnie, my Ricochet Scarf is working up slowly. I have had to frog as much as I have knit. Those purl rows with the yarn overs are easy to mess up. I have learned the hard way to count count count. I am also having fun with my baby alpaca as it tends to split a bit.
> MARGARET, I have been reading your workshop on knitting socks on two circulars. I cannot get any downloads on my computer. Can you email me an attachment with the pattern you used in your class. I will PM you my email address. Thank you for your help.
> ...


Betty, you are in my prayers. Please get some help for your depression. It sounds like it has been going on too long.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

angelam said:


> That's interesting. They look so good you would think they had been done by professional decorators. Wonder where they pick their volunteers from?


I think there's an application procedure...and I read somewhere that there are also florists who volunteer. The teacher I knew who was chosen taught home economics (sewing, cooking, decorating) so she had the right skills, I would think.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm meeting a KP friend for lunch today so am going to miss a lot of posts. Thinking of you all. I sure do understand how Julie will be too busy to see our posts, but I'm sure she knows we all care about her and hope the move goes well.

Can't wait for the lunch. It will be down by the canal in a beautiful area called Schoen Place, which in German, Schoen means beautiful. Lots of cute little shops down there. I might stop in the pottery shop and Harmony Wood to check out for last minute gifts. This laser treatment helps with sleep and I can't believe it but in the last month I have had 2 nights where I slept 8 hrs. Haven't done this since I was a child. It is so wonderful to get a really good night's sleep. I would say I slept like a baby, but then Sugarsugar might not think that was very good. At least last week. Thank goodness you've had a few good nights now. I will look for the picture of Serena when I get back.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is a belated Happy Birthday for sugarsugar, actually now yesterday in both our countries.


Belated Happy Birthday Sugarsugar , you share it with my grandson who is 16 today. I guess you might be a couple of years more than that?! I hope you have had a wonderful day. Where would we be without Julie to remind us?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sugarsugar.
Good that you were able to post, Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got a load of photos sitting on a dead computer as well- wondr if that is where my Egyots photos are come to think of it? DOn't think so- think it was earlier. And to lose all the early baby photos is terrible indeed.
> I have an external hard drive- but do wonder whether if soemthing fgoes wrong on the computer if it will affect the connected hard drive-or in the event of a fire etc both will go. Am pklanning to pay extra for more storage with iCloud- that way neither of these will be a problem. Just need to sort out my password- the one I thought I had stopped working.
> 
> I'm currently without my credit card. Soemone has bought 12 Katy Perry tickets on it- hope they enjoyed the concerts at someones expense. Between the bank and the agency that sold the tickets (on-line) it has been quickly dealt with. I'm told that the refunds have already been made and that it will appear on my card in the next few days. I was impressed with how helpful both organisations were in helping me sort out what had happened.
> This of course means I can't sort out the iCLoud storage for now. At least I won't have to contact them with new details straight after starting it.


I'm sorry about your credit card. Glad it was quickly caught and taken care of.

We don't have desktop computers, only laptops. We do have an external hard drive, but it hasn't been backed up to for some time. I have a portable hard drive that I use. I backed up yesterday. I also back up the important things to flash drives. Multiple back ups are safer! The big external hard drive is in the safe which has a high fire rating. My portable hard drive goes with us on the road. I have my medical records and the house and car insurance policy on a flash drive that I carry with me on my keys. I figure if we have a fire or tornado the first thing I grab will be purse and keys to get out our go to the basement.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The marina pix is just beautiful but the cuddling pix tops even that! What a lovely pix.


I loved the loving picture of MM (Motor Man) comforting Gypsy. It says so much there's no need for words. My daughter said cats are good judges of character and Gypsy knows MM's is gold!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David loves his, they have lasted two winters so far so wear well. The next ones will be interesting as we now have a new washing machine. whihc is a front loader. Maybe try one and if it doesn't work do the other pair at MAryanne's, her old machine should felt them well! And as a top loader it is more easilly controlled.
> Chill pepper elf booties sound good- while doing mainly knitting crochet is also an option. In fact one of the ladies will be more likely to contribute is she can crochet something.


I Have a front loading machine & had to keep running them through, I think 3 cycles before it felted. No one in my family has a top loader so I just had to try it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I want to thank everyone for their prayers and good thoughts. It worked as we know from past experience!
> I just hope Sir Arthur didn't go visit with any of you!
> I was so sorry to hear of Caren's loss. Even knowing it's inevitable, it's still a shock and deep sorrow at the loss.
> Serena is such a darling, little dumpling. I'm so glad to hear the sleep problems are solved for now.
> ...


for June and all the others- briefly I will be camping in the old house into January, by my reckoning. There are tenants in the new place- but they have not been looking after it - hence out- Nasir wants time to get all to rights before I move in, and of course it is Christmas New Years time off!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy belated birthday, SugarSugar. I hope Serena's sleepless nights are a thing of the past.
Darowil, I pray the David is feeling better today. Since they found the fungus, it's good that he didn't put off surgery.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this the current home and current owner --- or that the owner of your new rental will get to do these things? So glad to hear from Darowil that you'll get some assistance with your moving expenses.


Current House problems- I feel they are really 'making' out of me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sugarsugar.
> Good that you were able to post, Julie.


I would echo both of these sentiments.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I would have thought that a tech could remove the hard drive and hook it to another machine to copy the files across, thus rescuing photos and music wnr important fil3s.


It depends on why it crashed. The new company that Apple referred them to says it isn't the hard drive, so chances may be better for retrieval. We should find out soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Belated happy birthday, Sugarsugar.

Julie, the fact that your new landlord want the place in good order for you sounds very good. My hope is that this next year is a much, much better one for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been working diligently on his second cat drawing. He wants to know what you think.


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I've had computers crash a couple times and the place I was getting a new one (Staples) was able to get almost all of it out this time; last time had a private company build and transfer that computer. But maybe there was a lightning strike or something?


No, no lightning strike. I forget what Amber said they told Chris the problem is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So now I am starting at page 1.... but to cheer us all up a bit from tragedies, here is another photo. By the way Serena has slept 12 hours the last 2 nights.


Serena is such a beautiful baby! I'm glad she is sleeping again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats worrying for you if she is just discharged home with nothing in place for her care either.


DB is trying to appeal it today. If not, he has very little time to get her into another care facility, as this one is just too expensive. They have taken good care of her tho.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is a belated Happy Birthday for sugarsugar, actually now yesterday in both our countries.


I missed it! Happy Birthday SugarSugar!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, happy birthday, cute photo of Serena, certainly brightens our day.
Julie, I'm glad things are falling into place for your move. I hope you will be happy in the new place. Please do to ER do it & make yourself sick from all the work.
June, glad that Arthur took a hike & love your sisters photos as always.
Margaret,I hope your DH is feeling better soon & not brewing an infection.
I'm off to pick up GD from play school in an hour, her mom is off to finish up her shopping & will pick up my window with the mirrors installed so will save me a trip
It has been Quite warm, -9C/17F but damp & foggy so feels colder but the trees are covered in hoar frost & very beautiful.
Tami, I hope you get things sorted out for your mom, how can they just tell her time is up when she is clearly unable to care for herself & your homes are not accessible to wheelchairs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 46. 11AM I need to eat and get a shower. Need to pick up a bit also. My company will be back this evening. May go see mom. Will see what I get done. I need to learn not to check email, face book and KTP first thing in the morning!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs to Caren. Even when we are told that a loved one's illness is not curable, when it comes, it is still hard to bear. Be good to yourself these days. 

With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


This is why Christmas isn't the same w/o children to share it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs to Caren. Even when we are told that a loved one's illness is not curable, when it comes, it is still hard to bear. Be good to yourself these days.
> 
> With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


What a great way to put a smile on our faces.....out of the mouths of babes!!!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, I hope you get things sorted out for your mom, how can they just tell her time is up when she is clearly unable to care for herself & your homes are not accessible to wheelchairs.


Bonnie, the facility's timing is not fortunate for Tami's family, but the insurances usually cover only a certain length of time before the patient must begin to pay for more of the expenses of care--which can be multiple thousands of dollars per month.

It would have been advisable for the family to have paid attention to the provisions of the insurance her mother has before now as well as for the facility to have given them more time for attending to this important matter.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Current House problems- I feel they are really 'making' out of me.


It is too bad that you didn't get the benefit of having all those things done while you were a tenant there --- but just think of it as a cost of being somewhere better---somewhere safer -- somewhere with nicer neighbors -- somewhere that Ringo and you have more room, etc. etc. There's always a cost to moving on: better you have these kind of costs rather than money out of your pocket kind of costs although I'm sure there will be some of that also. Don't concern yourself too much with what happens at the current house---that's all to be left in the past.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you, Caren, and your family and sending you hugs.

Tami - so sorry that you're facing this with your Mother---these are always hard things to deal with when it's also the holidays. I'm lobbying with AARP to include some educational services on navigating various systems (Social Security, Medicare, Life Insurances, Long Term Care Insurances, etc.) People need to know more about these coverages to get the best access and benefits out of them.

SugarSugar --- Happy Belated Birthday wishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gypsy is certainly loved by her daddy. My DH is that way about our one cat Alfred.


jknappva said:


> Gypsy, my sister and DH's shop kitty, had her annual check-up and shots yesterday. Of course, MM had to go with my sister and make sure his girl, Gypsy, was all right.
> My sister said she did fine but it was obvious after the vet finished that she was upset. So, of course, her "daddy" comforted her. I absolutely love this picture. Who wouldn't feel protected and loved after this snuggle!!?
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated birthday SugarSugar! Sorry I missed the day but the well wishes are still sincere!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Sugarsugar!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, Happy birthday.
TNS, Thank you for reminder that Muslims are also horrified by killing of children.
Matthew loose, as always, your cat drawing.
Off to see Dr. P., my GE guy. 
Julie, hugs.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now. 

I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste that is so cute :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Sugarsugar!


 :thumbup: and from me, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Shirley, rest well and come back to us all well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirley -- rest well and we'll see you when you're up to it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Shirley, I'm so sorry. I sincerely hope it was nothing serious. I'll worry until you have a chance to tell us more.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Shirley, hope that you fully recover quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.

healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, So glad people were helpful in getting the credit card fraud charges taken care of. As if you aren't busy enough. Makes it hard when you work so hard for what you have and then somebody else feels they can just steal from you. Hope DH get all taken care of. Concerned with the fever, but knowing you are a nurse means he is well taken care of.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.
> 
> healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


Lapland, wow. I've never known anyone who's been to Lapland. Looks quite frigid. Hope it is a wonderful experience for all of them and I know one that will never be forgotten. Are they trying to find Santa at his home?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hugs to Caren. Even when we are told that a loved one's illness is not curable, when it comes, it is still hard to bear. Be good to yourself these days.
> 
> With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: How I absolutely love that. Brings a whole new perspective to seeing. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Oh no!!! I'm glad you are fine now but obviously if you were in the hospital 3 days you weren't doing well. Please rest and be well dear friend. Healing Wishes and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, I do so hope things get straightened out with your mom's care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs to Caren. Even when we are told that a loved one's illness is not curable, when it comes, it is still hard to bear. Be good to yourself these days.
> 
> With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


  :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.
> 
> healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


Are you on holiday again?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Sorry to hear you've been in hospital. Hope you are feeling much better now. Rest well and talk to us when you feel up to it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lapland, wow. I've never known anyone who's been to Lapland. Looks quite frigid. Hope it is a wonderful experience for all of them and I know one that will never be forgotten. Are they trying to find Santa at his home?


I think they were meeting him today. LM says she's going to pull his beard to see if he is real :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you on holiday again?


Not me, just DD, DSIL ands the gks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think they were meeting him today. LM says she's going to pull his beard to see if he is real :shock:


Maybe you should warn her that might put her on the Naughty List! :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe you should warn her that might put her on the Naughty List! :mrgreen:


I think she is already there :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs to Caren. Even when we are told that a loved one's illness is not curable, when it comes, it is still hard to bear. Be good to yourself these days.
> 
> With all the senseless tragedy in the world around us, maybe you all could use a momentary day brightener. My darling grandson never fails to give me a laugh. Last Saturday after the tree had been decorated, DD had a serious talk with him about now that the tree was decorated, it was not for touching with hands, but looking at with our eyes. A few hours later, things were very quiet in the living room. When DD went to check, there was DGS standing in front of the tree with his tummy sticking way out. DD said, "What are you doing?" He answered, "I'm looking at the Christmas tree with my belly."


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, the facility's timing is not fortunate for Tami's family, but the insurances usually cover only a certain length of time before the patient must begin to pay for more of the expenses of care--which can be multiple thousands of dollars per month.
> 
> It would have been advisable for the family to have paid attention to the provisions of the insurance her mother has before now as well as for the facility to have given them more time for attending to this important matter.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My understanding was that as long as mom cooperated and was making progress that Humana would pay. I haven't gotten an update yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Sorry to hear you have been in the hospital. Happy to hear your are better!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My understanding was that as long as mom cooperated and was making progress that Humana would pay. I haven't gotten an update yet.


Sometimes the policy will state that days 1 through _ will be paid at a certain rate and beyond that there are different payments. When my MIL was is such a facility and not giving full cooperation, she was told that if she refused to cooperate and do the therapies, she would be sent home as she was. I don't know what applies to your mother, Tami.

Perhaps she isn't making any progress now?
Ohio Joy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.
> 
> healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


That looks really good fun. More pictures when you get home? :thumbup:

Edit: I thought you were with them but still would like to see more photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I think they were meeting him today. LM says she's going to pull his beard to see if he is real :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: What a SPECIAL Christmas.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.
> 
> healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


Barr....looks cold, too!
Junek


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

May Light & love surround Judy and her family in this sad time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks really good fun. More pictures when you get home? :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: I thought you were with them but still would like to see more photos.


They just emailed me the photo this morning. Hope l get some more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


Prayers heading their way...I want to pass without a lot of "fuss and bother" also. Hugs for all of them as they grieve during this Holiday season.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


That is so tragic to lose 2 in the same family from cancer. So sad and right at Christmas. Prayers for the family. That was a very quick passing from just learning it had recurred. So much tragedy last week and this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


Sad she is gone so quickly but maybe a blessing in disguise if she was suffering. My condolences to you, your friend & family, made doubly hard when it's so close to Christmas.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

anyone that is on Facebook, there are numerous patterns and some books that are free as Christmas presents mostly posting on page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/knittingpatterns/?fref=nf

Have gotten some really cute patterns and one book on socks and another on yarn with patterns for free! You must request to join this group in order to see their posts. Nothing costs anything they do like our wonderful Sam keep the mean people out and dont let bashing and negativity go on which is why you must ask to join and read the rules.

edit:
If it is a Ravelry pattern just make sure that you download the pattern not just put it in your library. If you dont download it you dont actually have it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

For those of you not on Facebook that have an e-reader I just checked the links and they are both still free

Here are 2 knitting related books that are free on Amazon USA today. For those living in the UK and Canada, you'll likely be able to get these, but at your respective country's Amazon sites.
Here are the links:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QZ9JLK0

AND

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QX8VEEY


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


I'll keep Judy and her family in my prayers, as well as you. May God comfort you.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feel the same way Shirley. Prayers for a speedy recovery from whatever was the problem. Take your time and know yo are in all our prayers.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!!! I'm glad you are fine now but obviously if you were in the hospital 3 days you weren't doing well. Please rest and be well dear friend. Healing Wishes and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How said but also glad she didn't linger too long and is now at peace. Prayers for the family.


Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, the facility's timing is not fortunate for Tami's family, but the insurances usually cover only a certain length of time before the patient must begin to pay for more of the expenses of care--which can be multiple thousands of dollars per month.
> 
> It would have been advisable for the family to have paid attention to the provisions of the insurance her mother has before now as well as for the facility to have given them more time for attending to this important matter.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well said, Joy. I suspect the facility is hoping the family will fork over the $$ to keep mom in their place.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no!!! I'm glad you are fine now but obviously if you were in the hospital 3 days you weren't doing well. Please rest and be well dear friend. Healing Wishes and prayers coming your way.


Oh, yes, Designer, get well fast.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> May Light & love surround Judy and her family in this sad time.


What a beautiful thing to say, Sorlenna. Aran, I would just echo this. How sad to lose family at Christmas.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> anyone that is on Facebook, there are numerous patterns and some books that are free as Christmas presents mostly posting on page
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/knittingpatterns/?fref=nf
> 
> Have gotten some really cute patterns and one book on socks and another on yarn with patterns for free! You must request to join this group in order to see their posts. Nothing costs anything they do like our wonderful Sam keep the mean people out and dont let bashing and negativity go on which is why you must ask to join and read the rules.
> ...


TY puplover for the site and for the edit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you not on Facebook that have an e-reader I just checked the links and they are both still free
> 
> Here are 2 knitting related books that are free on Amazon USA today. For those living in the UK and Canada, you'll likely be able to get these, but at your respective country's Amazon sites.
> Here are the links:
> ...


Wow! You are just full of it today-- I still working on joining the knit group. I want to send your two amazon links to DD#1 who knits. She might even take time to read the knitting story book but know she would love the sock one. TYSM


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gentle hugs to you designer. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gentle hugs to you designer. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


And in mine. I hope you are well on the mend and we look forward to your joining us when you're rested up.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I can feel the soft fur of the kitten. Love this pictures, Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> There are certain Federal laws that all states obey, but each state makes its own laws if they don't fall under the Federal law. For example: In NY State if you are going to ride a motorcycle, you must wear a helmet. Common sense, but in Ohio it is not a law and people don't wear helmets unless they use their own common sense. Some States execute murderers and other states don't. 32 States have the death penalty and 18 don't.


We have the same situation here- if a state law legislates soemthing forbidden by Federal Law the state laws don't apply. For example one state legislated to allow same sex marriage- but it was deemed to not be legal as Federal law doesn't allow it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It does sound like he is really "socked" by this surgery. Hope that fever is down and no infection setting in. Must have been surprised by the diagnosis of a fungus. Hoping his health will improve as that must affect the whole body even though it sounds as if he has been coping well all these years. Healing wishes for him.


 heap of clots etc that weren't fraining out ikely to be causing the temperature so suctioned out and now see how he goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It does sound like he is really "socked" by this surgery. Hope that fever is down and no infection setting in. Must have been surprised by the diagnosis of a fungus. Hoping his health will improve as that must affect the whole body even though it sounds as if he has been coping well all these years. Healing wishes for him.


 heap of clots etc that weren't draining out ikely to be causing the temperature so suctioned out and now see how he goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! just a note to say that I haven't answered any pm.s or other mail. I have been in the hospital for 3 days and just got home. I am feeling fine now.
> 
> I am going to rest and will post tonight. Shirley


Hope things have settled down for you. Do rest and take your time recovering from what ever has been the problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Sugar sugar. Love Serena's happy smiles. What a cutie. Christmas will be fun this year at your house. 

I have done a quick read as I went to the printer's today to see about making cards of the two cats that Matthew has drawn and then went to church for soup and grilled cheese sandwiches and then did origami boxes for those who wanted to craft before the Advent service. We have worked on the boxes the last 3 Wednesdays and one lady got so excited that she could put it together without my help. That was a fun moment. A 12 year old boy wanted to make boxes for his teachers so he made 2 and I made another 2 to give him. I am very exhausted and need to be up at 3:30 in the morning so I just want to send my love and prayers to everyone today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just a quick pop in to say it is very very cold in Lapland, but really really wonderful.
> 
> healing vibes abd hugs to all ......


loks like fun- and an unusual place to get to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


What a wonderful way for her to go from her perspective, harder on the family and especially at this time of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been trying to watch the cricket for the last couple of days. India well on top after yesterdays play. We played well this morning whihc has slightly evened the match, though still more in Indias favout I would think. About to go and get a few things fromt he shop now and hope to watch most of the afternoons play.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> For those of you not on Facebook that have an e-reader I just checked the links and they are both still free
> 
> Here are 2 knitting related books that are free on Amazon USA today. For those living in the UK and Canada, you'll likely be able to get these, but at your respective country's Amazon sites.
> Here are the links:
> ...


These links are great. I called my DIL up and gave them to her too as she has a Kindle. :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, Glad they could take care of your DH and do hope getting that taken care of gets rid of the fever.

Pacer, Your schedule amazes me. You are so talented and able to teach your talents to others. Teaching is a talent in itself. Hope you get enough rest though. Sound awfully busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm always late getting Christmas cards off as I use my own photography and some things I use of the children are taken close to Christmas. Got the cards today from being printed and have them almost ready to go. DH is kind enough to stamp them, put the return address on and seal the envelopes. Maybe next year I will try and plan to do the card exchange, just couldn't make the deadline this year. All my overseas cards will be late and Canadian ones might or might not make it.

All my presents are here, now to just get them wrapped. I'm absolutely thrilled with my stocking stuffers this year. They are quite unusual. One is a small package and you open one part each day for 7 days and get a surprise. Another was a very small bottle with a cork and inside a tiny copy of the Declaration of Independence. Remember the sparklers you can light and then they throw off beautiful sparklers, with adult supervision. Well, they had those with 9 in each package. Can't remember everything but I love this little store at Schoen Place. It is really a map store and I love maps and globes, but they also have neat little novelty things too. Got 3 holographic cards too that are the best I have seen. Already have word puzzles and the flying monkeys. Oh my, I think they will need bigger stockings for the stuffers. LOL The wood store had things 1/2 off. I sure will miss this store but the lady is retiring and seems happy. I got a lovely little clock for the bathroom that runs on batteries so we aren't without the time in the morning. Went in for the wooden watches, but she is almost closed and almost everything was gone. Time to say good night


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> All my presents are here, now to just get them wrapped. I'm absolutely thrilled with my stocking stuffers this year. They are quite unusual. One is a small package and you open one part each day for 7 days and get a surprise. Another was a very small bottle with a cork and inside a tiny copy of the Declaration of Independence. Remember the sparklers you can light and then they throw off beautiful sparklers, with adult supervision. Well, they had those with 9 in each package. Can't remember everything but I love this little store at Schoen Place. It is really a map store and I love maps and globes, but they also have neat little novelty things too. Got 3 holographic cards too that are the best I have seen. Already have word puzzles and the flying monkeys. Oh my, I think they will need bigger stockings for the stuffers. LOL The wood store had things 1/2 off. I sure will miss this store but the lady is retiring and seems happy. I got a lovely little clock for the bathroom that runs on batteries so we aren't without the time in the morning. Went in for the wooden watches, but she is almost closed and almost everything was gone. Time to say good night


Christmas morning (or Eve?) will be lots of fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm absolutely thrilled with my stocking stuffers this year. They are quite unusual. One is a small package and you open one part each day for 7 days and get a surprise. Another was a very small bottle with a cork and inside a tiny copy of the Declaration of Independence. Remember the sparklers you can light and then they throw off beautiful sparklers, with adult supervision. Well, they had those with 9 in each package. Can't remember everything but I love this little store at Schoen Place. It is really a map store and I love maps and globes, but they also have neat little novelty things too. Got 3 holographic cards too that are the best I have seen. Already have word puzzles and the flying monkeys. Oh my, I think they will need bigger stockings for the stuffers. LOL The wood store had things 1/2 off. I sure will miss this store but the lady is retiring and seems happy. I got a lovely little clock for the bathroom that runs on batteries so we aren't without the time in the morning. Went in for the wooden watches, but she is almost closed and almost everything was gone. Time to say good night


What a haul-- you got some really neat things. DD#1 is so good at finding little oddities like yours and she always stuffs stockings for whoever is in the house Christmas Eve/morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sometimes the policy will state that days 1 through _ will be paid at a certain rate and beyond that there are different payments. When my MIL was is such a facility and not giving full cooperation, she was told that if she refused to cooperate and do the therapies, she would be sent home as she was. I don't know what applies to your mother, Tami.
> 
> Perhaps she isn't making any progress now?
> Ohio Joy


It's possible that she's not making progress. When I spoke with her therapists 2 weeks ago she was. I had not been in during therapy since so I don't really know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> I asked for prayers for my friend Judy's sister Carol on Sunday, but Carol has already passed. Her family just learned about the cancer recurrence last week, and she's gone already. Judy said that "she just slipped away" probably because she didn't want a "fuss & bother." Her funeral is tomorrow (Thursday). Now please hold Judy & her family in prayer. Judy's brother passed away from cancer a couple of years ago.


I am sorry Aran. Will keep them in prayer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> heap of clots etc that weren't fraining out ikely to be causing the temperature so suctioned out and now see how he goes.


Keeping your DH in my prayers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, rest up and hope you are ok.
Julie, you take care of yourself. Can't wait to hear all about your new place.sounds like it will be larger?
Just picked up my Christmas cards today and started them tonight. Need to wrap gifts and maybe pick up a few small items. 
Tomorrow is ly last day of work until the Monday after Christmas, I am so looking forward to time at the house and the family all coming for Christmas Day. 
Our weather as I have been reporting has been so mild. Not one blizzard yet, one morning of icey roads and some cold days but no snow and for our area this happens once in seven years they say. But of course,with Christmas coming next week doesn't sound the best. But we will have to wait and see. I bought a snowman making kit for our granddaughter and she will probably not even get a chance to use it. But better not count chickens until they hatch as they say.
Hope everyone stays well and safe, I am sure there are a lot of plans made by all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry Aran. Will keep them in prayer.


Same from me. Two members with cancer in the same family. So sad. All of my dads siblings and also my dad died of cancer. They were all diagnosed at the same age and all about died around the same age. We all couldn't believe it when dad was diagnosed and he had just buried his last brother. One never knows and as we all know each day is such a gift and blessing. I have to remind myself of that every now and then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did I miss your birthday SugarSugar.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you across the miles even if it is Belated. Hope you got to celebrate in style. Think getting a good night's sleep is the best gift you could have asked for!!


thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. It really was just another day. Nothing exciting. But I am going out for tea tomorrow night with a couple of friends which should be nice.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it is a belated Happy Birthday for sugarsugar, actually now yesterday in both our countries.


Happy Birthday from the Channel Islands! May you have a year filled with happiness, good health and enough sleep, and lots of hugs, real and virtual.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker, great news on the new home, but don't overdo it getting there. We will wait patiently for an update when you have the time and energy. Sounds like this move might end up being a good one given the problems you've been having in the current house. Sending you energy and hugs, of course. Lin


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley -- rest well and we'll see you when you're up to it.


Ditto... take care and feel better real soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> heap of clots etc that weren't draining out ikely to be causing the temperature so suctioned out and now see how he goes.


I hope he recovers quickly now....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> May Light & love surround Judy and her family in this sad time.


My wish, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> They just emailed me the photo this morning. Hope l get some more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pup Lover, thank you for the links. I have got the free books via Knidle and I have asked to join the Facebook group :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Happy Birthday from the Channel Islands! May you have a year filled with happiness, good health and enough sleep, and lots of hugs, real and virtual.


 :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


Yes have a very lovely birthday Desert joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


I hope you have taken her to see the pediatrician to rule out an ear infection (chronic or acute otitis media).As an old pediatric nurse, this is typical behavior for a child who has recurrent ear infections and thus terrible ear pain which, when she is distracted during the day she doesn't cry so much, but at night, when there is nothing to distract her, the fluid build up and pressure in her ears becomes becomes almost unbearably painful. I always feel bad for these tiny ones who are unable to verbalize their needs and pains.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It would be worth while getting the GP to check her out if you can't pick any obvious reason such as teething as it is so unusual for her. Could just be a new stage and requiring less sleep but worth checking. If it is an ear problem as flyt!n suggested it may hurt when she is lying down but not at other times. 
Poor Serena- and you and DD as well trying to cope with her when you just want to sleep!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!* Hope you have many more wonderful and exciting days.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes have a very lovely birthday Desert joy


From me, too. You just slipped that one right in here, didn't you? And wishing many more for you plus good health and a great year to come.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Desert Joy from WI Joy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


Oh dear, such is life! She looks far too angelic to be such a grouch :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Desert Joy from WI Joy.


And many happy returns from me too, in the Channel Islands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, Happy Birthday to our beautiful Desert Joy.

You add so much to KTP by just being you. Always a kind word for others, love and caring. May your day be a special one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. It really was just another day. Nothing exciting. But I am going out for tea tomorrow night with a couple of friends which should be nice.


I'm so glad you have some friends to make the day special. I do feel we should celebrate as I think the traditions slow time down & with each birthday, we can sure use that. You were probably too tired to celebrate on the actual day, but that doesn't matter. Just use the time with your friends to make it special for you. It was a very special day when you were born. Lift your glass and celebrate, be it tea, coffee, or champagne.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


I always have to remind myself that this is a phase that needs to be worked (and endured) through....feel for you and hope it goes back to 10-12 hours per night very soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Same from me. Two members with cancer in the same family. So sad. All of my dads siblings and also my dad died of cancer. They were all diagnosed at the same age and all about died around the same age. We all couldn't believe it when dad was diagnosed and he had just buried his last brother. One never knows and as we all know each day is such a gift and blessing. I have to remind myself of that every now and then.


That must have been a terrible time to go through. My MIL and father were dying of cancer at the same time. It was one of the worst times of my life to be losing such mainstays in my life at the same time. I guess how we can use our pain is to understand and have compassion for others. Of course we do this without having gone through it, but having experienced it gives one a deeper understanding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


Julie - with all you have going on and you're still our Birthday Greeter!! Happy Birthday Joy!!! Hope it's a very good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank goodness Julie still checked for Birthdays.    
Thank You Julie :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would be worth while getting the GP to check her out if you can't pick any obvious reason such as teething as it is so unusual for her. Could just be a new stage and requiring less sleep but worth checking. If it is an ear problem as flyt!n suggested it may hurt when she is lying down but not at other times.
> Poor Serena- and you and DD as well trying to cope with her when you just want to sleep!


Great advice---both of my girls had ear infections without any evidence of fever, etc. I learned the signs of rubbing or pulling on the ear or general behavior and usually just had Dr. confirm ear infection---back then (30+ years ago), antibiotics were usually prescribed--it's less and less nowadays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, but I am afraid I spoke too soon about the sleeping.  I think she got 2 good nights so she would have the energy to cry and scream again when in bed. :roll:


Oh No. :-( I see you got some good advice to get her checked out, especially the ears. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Desert Joy. I hope you have lots of celebrations.
I'm beginning to worry about Pammie. We haven't had a note from her except the one right after her cruise. Was she going to be working or did she mention it?
Sorry to hear Serena is still not sleeping. My youngest daughter had a spell like that. After several nights of her crying all night, I took her to the Dr. There was nothing physically wrong with her. He said sometimes older babies get into that merry-go-round. He gave me a mild sedative to give her for a couple of nights. That broke the cycle of sleepless,crying nights.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry that Serena is still not sleeping. I gave my DD her shawl today and she loved it!! DGS has not been sleeping but he had his first trip to the dentist and he is getting his back teeth and his canines.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


Penblwydd Hapus/ Happy Birthday from Wales. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness Julie still checked for Birthdays.
> Thank You Julie :thumbup:


Oh, yes, Julie, we'd never keep up if you weren't reminding us. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Desert Joy, hope you have a great day.

Sugar, sorry to hear Serena isn't sleeping again, good advise to get her checked out. 

Daralene, sounds like it will be fun opening stockings at your house. I fill the stockings but not with anything exciting, usually chocolates & crafty things for the GKs &for the adults chocolates & this year mini flashlights & pj pants,( other years socks). Smetimes I think I shouldn't have made such big stockings.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Desert Joy, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Sugar, sorry to hear Serena isn't sleeping again, good advise to get her checked out.
> 
> Daralene, sounds like it will be fun opening stockings at your house. I fill the stockings but not with anything exciting, usually chocolates & crafty things for the GKs &for the adults chocolates & this year mini flashlights & pj pants,( other years socks). Smetimes I think I shouldn't have made such big stockings.


Stockings are so much fun! Even the adults enjoy them. This year the stocking surprise is a head massager. DH will be amazed.
Happy birthday to Desert Joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that Serena is still not sleeping. I gave my DD her shawl today and she loved it!! DGS has not been sleeping but he had his first trip to the dentist and he is getting his back teeth and his canines.


I knew she would love it. A wonderful feeling for you I'm sure.
Hope DGS feels better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Desert Joy, hope you have a great day.
> 
> Sugar, sorry to hear Serena isn't sleeping again, good advise to get her checked out.
> 
> Daralene, sounds like it will be fun opening stockings at your house. I fill the stockings but not with anything exciting, usually chocolates & crafty things for the GKs &for the adults chocolates & this year mini flashlights & pj pants,( other years socks). Smetimes I think I shouldn't have made such big stockings.


I know what you mean about the big stockings. Your stocking fillers sound wonderful. I won't be doing this every year, just because I was in that neat map store that had all those special things. Costs way too much unless, as you say, the stockings are smaller.  Hope they won't be expecting this every year. Crafty things are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Stockings are so much fun! Even the adults enjoy them. This year the stocking surprise is a head massager. DH will be amazed.
> Happy birthday to Desert Joy!


What a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just shocked to read this as I have been reading all the wonderful stories about everyone rescuing animals. I feel so badly for this young lady as sadly her intent was good but what followed was deadly, so do be careful out on the roads and I think this happened at high speeds on a highway:

A Canadian woman who stopped her car on a highway in 2010 to assist ducklings will be sentenced today, some four years after a father and daughter crashed into her vehicle and died. Convicted of two counts of criminal negligence causing death and two counts of dangerous driving causing death, Emma Czornobaj, 26, faces a maximum life sentencethough the prosecution is asking for far less,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Darowil,June,Gwen, Kansas,Purl2, Daralene, and Chris thank you so much for happy birthday wishes.
Aran, I am sorry for your loss. 
Norma,how special to have happy birthday in Welsh. Thank you. I would love to have seen your DD's expression when she saw your shawl. Healing energy to your DGS.
Now to call my twin sister and wish her happy birthday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Darowil,June,Gwen, Kansas,Purl2, Daralene, and Chris thank you so much for happy birthday wishes.
> Aran, I am sorry for your loss.
> Norma,how special to have happy birthday in Welsh. Thank you. I would love to have seen your DD's expression when she saw your shawl. Healing energy to your DGS.
> Now to call my twin sister and wish her happy birthday.


For sure, can't forget your twin's birthday!!! I'm married to a twin!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just want to say happy birthday to Desert Joy and say hello ...internet out right now and trying to catch up on my phone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sassafras, Happy Birthday from across the pond. I hope you're having a wonderful day and enjoying every minute of it. Many happy returns!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Darowil,June,Gwen, Kansas,Purl2, Daralene, and Chris thank you so much for happy birthday wishes.
> Aran, I am sorry for your loss.
> Norma,how special to have happy birthday in Welsh. Thank you. I would love to have seen your DD's expression when she saw your shawl. Healing energy to your DGS.
> Now to call my twin sister and wish her happy birthday.


That's right. Happy Birthday to your sister too!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!

As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the link, Shirley. It looks very appealing. I hope you are feeling better. I am a fellow suffer and have been I am told that the operation is like a miracle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!
> 
> As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


Thank you for letting us know what it is. I was also afraid it was heart. Hope whatever is the best solution to keep you out of this pain and being in the hospital is what is done. Healing Wishes coming your way Shirley.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, Friends. This is a very brief visit to explain my current and immediate future absence from the board. My Safari browser account, by which I normally access KP, has been hacked. I don't think KP was the source of the problem, but I am using an alternative browser and keeping internet access to a minimum until the problem is resolved. I hope to be back with you before Christmas, but if not, have a really good time everyone, and I will rejoin you as soon as I can.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Friends. This is a very brief visit to explain my current and immediate future absence from the board. My Safari browser account, by which I normally access KP, has been hacked. I don't think KP was the source of the problem, but I am using an alternative browser and keeping internet access to a minimum until the problem is resolved. I hope to be back with you before Christmas, but if not, have a really good time everyone, and I will rejoin you as soon as I can.


Good luck and hope the situation is resolved quickly and easily.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!
> 
> As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


Hope you are going better than when you went into the hospital===hope that if you do need to go in for surgery, that all goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Desert Joy! (And to your sister too!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Desert Joy!


Love Doberman card.
Thank you Angelam and Sorienna.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!
> 
> As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


My dear Shirley, my son had surgery almost 10 years ago for diverticulitis. He was in and out of the hospital several times before the surgery. Having the surgery solved the problem for him.
Please know you're in my prayers.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Friends. This is a very brief visit to explain my current and immediate future absence from the board. My Safari browser account, by which I normally access KP, has been hacked. I don't think KP was the source of the problem, but I am using an alternative browser and keeping internet access to a minimum until the problem is resolved. I hope to be back with you before Christmas, but if not, have a really good time everyone, and I will rejoin you as soon as I can.


Hope your problem is soon solved. I'll miss you but wish you the best for the holidays if you're not back.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmere, you inspired me. Each year I try to do a little something for the staff at the Senior Center-- might be homemade jam, special homemade hand cream, flowers, etc. Not much $$ involved because this covers nearly a dozen people. This year I hadn't come up with anything that sounded right but went to Staples for printer ink and noticed some office supplies that fit the bill. I have to set up the packets yet but they are getting some color coordinated push pins, paper clips, binder clips and rubber bands. Also found some paper clips shaped like a cat or a dog so will add some of those. Oh, yes, a small bag of chocolates. That should take care of the matter! 

We got 4 inches of snow last night. I have a guy hired to clear sidewalks this year but he won't get here until tomorrow. Just noticed someone did my public walk and up to my house-- need to find out who and thank them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness Julie still checked for Birthdays.
> Thank You Julie :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Shirley, sorry to hear you're having health problems, and hope that the medics can do whatever is needed to solve the problem. It sounds like the op. if required, is usually very successful. I hope you will not be suffering over the Christmas period - well not at any time! gentle hugs, Lin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took Dd's boyfriend to airport in Atlanta today. He's headed home to NYC for the holidays. He doesn't know that DD will abe joining him on the 29th/morning of the 30th as a surprise. Only his parents know. Tired and will try to check in earlier. TTYL {{{HUGS to all}}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great advice---both of my girls had ear infections without any evidence of fever, etc. I learned the signs of rubbing or pulling on the ear or general behavior and usually just had Dr. confirm ear infection---back then (30+ years ago), antibiotics were usually prescribed--it's less and less nowadays.


At least once I took MArynne to the doctor and said I think she has an ear infection- she's behaving beautifully! And yes Mum was right, when of course they then gave antibiotics. Today I wouldn't bother under those circumstances as if she wasn't clearly unwell they wouldn't do anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that Serena is still not sleeping. I gave my DD her shawl today and she loved it!! DGS has not been sleeping but he had his first trip to the dentist and he is getting his back teeth and his canines.


Glad she loved it- hard not to I would have thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Darowil,June,Gwen, Kansas,Purl2, Daralene, and Chris thank you so much for happy birthday wishes.
> Aran, I am sorry for your loss.
> Norma,how special to have happy birthday in Welsh. Thank you. I would love to have seen your DD's expression when she saw your shawl. Healing energy to your DGS.
> Now to call my twin sister and wish her happy birthday.


Makes it hard to forget her birthday.
Not only is David a twin but his sister was born on their 4th birthday. MAybe just as well as his mother wanted to give MAryanne a present on Vicky's first birthday becuase the pooe little would feel left out. As a sympathetic mother I said bad luck she needs to learn that you get presents on your birthday, not someone else's. Come to think of it that particular issue never did come up again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!
> 
> As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


I'm meant to be knitting socks and you come up with these other projects! Like the Dreambird, got the yarn for Christmas last year and it hasn't even been looked at. Maybe it will then get done.
Sorry about the possibilty of surgery for you- a big decision to make at your age but sometimes it is just necessary and worth the risks in order to feel better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Friends. This is a very brief visit to explain my current and immediate future absence from the board. My Safari browser account, by which I normally access KP, has been hacked. I don't think KP was the source of the problem, but I am using an alternative browser and keeping internet access to a minimum until the problem is resolved. I hope to be back with you before Christmas, but if not, have a really good time everyone, and I will rejoin you as soon as I can.


Hope it can be sorted out soon- if you don't get back enjoy Christmas and have Happy New Year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

May as well post the socks from my Club yarn for October. Just waiting for th epattern to see what goes this months wool.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the link to the new Workshop happenings!
> 
> As mentioned I might (it isn't definite)have to have surgery for the diverticulosis so have postponed my sweater class once again. Shirley
> 
> *http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306478-1.html*


Thank you for the link Shirley. Hope you're feeling better, but if it comes to it, surgery is a better option than wondering when the next bout of diverticulitis will be, necessitating another trip to hospital.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, Friends. This is a very brief visit to explain my current and immediate future absence from the board. My Safari browser account, by which I normally access KP, has been hacked. I don't think KP was the source of the problem, but I am using an alternative browser and keeping internet access to a minimum until the problem is resolved. I hope to be back with you before Christmas, but if not, have a really good time everyone, and I will rejoin you as soon as I can.


Sorry to hear of our problems. Hope the hackers did not cause too much damage for you. Have a very happy Christmas if you don't make it back here before.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmere, you inspired me. Each year I try to do a little something for the staff at the Senior Center-- might be homemade jam, special homemade hand cream, flowers, etc. Not much $$ involved because this covers nearly a dozen people. This year I hadn't come up with anything that sounded right but went to Staples for printer ink and noticed some office supplies that fit the bill. I have to set up the packets yet but they are getting some color coordinated push pins, paper clips, binder clips and rubber bands. Also found some paper clips shaped like a cat or a dog so will add some of those. Oh, yes, a small bag of chocolates. That should take care of the matter!
> 
> We got 4 inches of snow last night. I have a guy hired to clear sidewalks this year but he won't get here until tomorrow. Just noticed someone did my public walk and up to my house-- need to find out who and thank them.


It's nice to remember the senior center staff---it's always nice to feel appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmere, you inspired me. Each year I try to do a little something for the staff at the Senior Center-- might be homemade jam, special homemade hand cream, flowers, etc. Not much $$ involved because this covers nearly a dozen people. This year I hadn't come up with anything that sounded right but went to Staples for printer ink and noticed some office supplies that fit the bill. I have to set up the packets yet but they are getting some color coordinated push pins, paper clips, binder clips and rubber bands. Also found some paper clips shaped like a cat or a dog so will add some of those. Oh, yes, a small bag of chocolates. That should take care of the matter!
> 
> We got 4 inches of snow last night. I have a guy hired to clear sidewalks this year but he won't get here until tomorrow. Just noticed someone did my public walk and up to my house-- need to find out who and thank them.


I'm thinking it must be my mentioning the stocking stuffers. :wink: If I can inspire anyone, that makes my day and perhaps my week because you are an inspiration for sure with all you do. I would love someday to be a fly on the wall, or perhaps a butterfly rather than a fly, and watch you judge at the fairs.

Sure wish we could find someone to shovel our walkway! That's great that you found someone. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took Dd's boyfriend to airport in Atlanta today. He's headed home to NYC for the holidays. He doesn't know that DD will abe joining him on the 29th/morning of the 30th as a surprise. Only his parents know. Tired and will try to check in earlier. TTYL {{{HUGS to all}}}}


Looks like she will get to be his real Christmas Present. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Makes it hard to forget her birthday.
> Not only is David a twin but his sister was born on their 4th birthday. MAybe just as well as his mother wanted to give MAryanne a present on Vicky's first birthday becuase the pooe little would feel left out. As a sympathetic mother I said bad luck she needs to learn that you get presents on your birthday, not someone else's. Come to think of it that particular issue never did come up again.


That is what they do here now and I feel like you do. It isn't there birthday. I can see them getting a little favor from the party, but not a present. I was so shocked when I came back from Germany and found this being done. When I was growing up the birthday boy or girl got the present and the others were happy for them or learned to be happy for them as the case may be.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> May as well post the socks from my Club yarn for October. Just waiting for th epattern to see what goes this months wool.


These would be very popular here as our university colors are purple and white but emphasis on purple. Good job.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all those celebrating this week!!

Sorry to those who have been hacked. My aunt from Indiana had her email account hacked and she comes nowhere near kp.

Too much food at work, not healthy food either of course. Tomorrow is our secret Santa breakfast have gotten some good gifts. Hope my person has been happy with what I've given her. Kind of hard when your new and don't know people real well. 

Prayers and healing thoughts to all of those suffering.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley sorry you've been sick, hope you are on the end & surgery won't be necessary.
KatheenDoris, sorry you are having computer troubles, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My new credit card has already arrived- sure can't complain about that service. Now to deal with a new number- better check if any of my direct debits come from this account!.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, so sorry you have diverticulitis. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight I got the newest cards to Matthew's collection. I tried a new printer and I am so please with these cards. They are of the 2 newest cat drawings that we have shared in the past 2 weeks. After getting the cards, we packaged the original drawings and some cards to ship out to the rightful owner of the cats. Then took my boys out to dinner. They paid the tip and I paid for the meal. They have learned to tip well for good service and our service was great tonight. I am pleased that they understand the need for others to make a rightful living as well. They even tipped on the actual cost and not the reduced cost after applied coupon. It was nice to sit down and visit with my boys. DS#1 has close to 60 hours of work time this week so tonight was certainly wonderful to spend with him. They even went to the post office with me and other customers were amazed at how they came along and were pleasant the whole time. I need to be up at 2:30 in the morning to get to work before 4 AM so I am heading off to get a bit of sleep. 

Sassafras....Happy Birthday. I hope it is filled with many blessings.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is what they do here now and I feel like you do. It isn't there birthday. I can see them getting a little favor from the party, but not a present. I was so shocked when I came back from Germany and found this being done. When I was growing up the birthday boy or girl got the present and the others were happy for them or learned to be happy for them as the case may be.


Had the same problem with my MIL who thought that DD#1 should get a gift when it was DD#2's birthday. Paula is nearly 8 years older than Susan and the thing that really ticked me off was that it didn't work the other way around. Promptly put a stop to that much to her displeasure. But she got over it quickly when DD#1 married an African-American man--I'd had him as a student as well as most of his siblings and knew the family. She refused to come to the wedding and in general did not acknowledge my two eldest GSs. Her loss.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> My new credit card has already arrived- sure can't complain about that service. Now to deal with a new number- better check if any of my direct debits come from this account!.


That's what I'm dealing with too. In the midst of all this Christmas wrapping and decorating and other things, I have to get to the gym and make other arrangements for my card payment as the number is new and they sure don't transfer the payments themselves. Must remember to do that tomorrow. This is the second new card in a year because of hacking. Getting a little tiring. Glad you had great customer service. I didn't even know we'd been hacked till I got the new cards in the mail. It was a huge chain store that had their information hacked. Hadn't found any charges that weren't our.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


Adding my wishes for a great birthday!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am all balled up on the birthdays. I wish everyone a belated or current Happy Birthday! YOu are all dear to me. Shirley


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Desert Joy. I hope you have lots of celebrations.
> I'm beginning to worry about Pammie. We haven't had a note from her except the one right after her cruise. Was she going to be working or did she mention it?
> Sorry to hear Serena is still not sleeping. My youngest daughter had a spell like that. After several nights of her crying all night, I took her to the Dr. There was nothing physically wrong with her. He said sometimes older babies get into that merry-go-round. He gave me a mild sedative to give her for a couple of nights. That broke the cycle of sleepless,crying nights.
> Junek


If I remember right, Pammie did say she would be working, I think filling in for her daughter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry that Serena is still not sleeping. I gave my DD her shawl today and she loved it!! DGS has not been sleeping but he had his first trip to the dentist and he is getting his back teeth and his canines.


I knew your DD couldn't help but love the shawl you made for her special day! It's so beautiful.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm starting from the end and reading and Shirley, I hope your health problem will soon be resolved and Daralene, I hope you have no more hassles with hackers.
I am tired and going to sign off for now. (((((hugs to all))))))) nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I'm starting from the end and reading and Shirley, I hope your health problem will soon be resolved and Daralene, I hope you have no more hassles with hackers.
> I am tired and going to sign off for now. (((((hugs to all))))))) nittergma


LOL Thank you. Darowil had the real hacking. Mine was just that Home Depot had their system hacked and apparently I had shopped there and used my card so they had to replace everyone's card who had their information stored. I think I had shopped there once in 2 yrs. Just picked the wrong time apparently. :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am all balled up on the birthdays. I wish everyone a belated or current Happy Birthday! YOu are all dear to me. Shirley


Merry Christmas to you Shirley. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just crawled into bed and had to check in on all of you. It is so funny, my day is not complete until I stop in and have a cup of tea with you all.
As I friend of mine just wrote in her Christmas card, the best gift is all of you giving of your time to me and to each of us.
Shirley, so sorry you had the flare up. My mother deals with it also. The card, Emma's tree was so pretty. Thanks for sharing.
Happy birthday to all the birthday girls, make sure you celebrate them even if it is a busy month.
Haven't shopped for stocking stuffers this year and you are all giving me ideas. May have to make some stops tomorrow before I head out of town for the week. My daughter in law is a tough one, I think maybe I over think what I should do for her. 
Took my last secret Santa gift into work and one of the girls will make sure that it is put on her desk next Monday. I had a bag of candy in my mail box today and that was fun. I am going to start sewing and doing some knitting and crocheting for next Christmas. I got way behind this year. And I enjoy making gifts for people.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK. 
Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, that is the best news and gift!!! So happy for you and your family. And it will be so fun to have your family come and celebrate with you. I can imagine how excited they all are.
I assume you knitted all those socks?!?! That is amazing and impressive for sure.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Sam? Hope he is doing ok. 
DH just told me I should be sleeping and I know he is right but this has become my quiet time of the day, I guess night. No noise, just quiet and what I want to check on-line.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


What a fantastice present to get! And for the rest of th family I'm sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


So pleased to hear your good news. What a wonderful Christmas present for you! Now you can relax and enjoy Christmas with your family - Have a wonderful time with them all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Angels, 
Went to SS supper Tues and enjoyed being with everyone. Everyone was raving over my sweater. I laughed and told them it is only 20 years old. I paid a pretty penny for it when I worked. I bought two different colors and styles and they both are still looking good. I was thrilled I could still get into it.
I have finally finished with the house. Tomorrow I will spend the day cooking and may get to do a little washing afterwards, then we just wait until Saturday. The kids are all coming at three. I can hardly wait. It would be perfect if Angie and Steve were able to come. 
Got my hair cut today. Feels so much better and Nancy does a great job fixing it. I go once a month to 
keep this cut looking good and manageable.
TAMI, when Mom was in the step down hospital for rehab post stroke, we were told to begin with that she would be there until her insurance ran out. In hindsight, I wish I had just brought her straight to my house as she was terminal. There was too much damage to her kidneys. I know she was so scared and confused, but I stayed right by her side the whole time. Had a bed put in her room for me. Pictures are things you cherish most. I am so sorry your daughter lost hers. Dang computers. I hate not being able to get downloads. As to my depression, it is some better. I have had this all my life. I guess some came from the way I was raised.a very low self esteem from a very dysfunctional home. My mom cried through a lot of meals and a lot of t.v programs (she wasnt watching). Depression ran in the women of her family and my sister and I both fight it. Every doctor I have ever seen is aware of it and treats me accordingly. I saw a psychiatrist one time in my life. I spent and hour with her and paid her $100 to tell me I needed hormones. Never again. I believe He has taken care of me as a little child, a young/middle aged woman and now an old one, so I continue to put my faith and emotions in His hands.
MATTHEW. Your cat is jus perfection. Love that he looks so alive. He is just the best so far I think. You seem to improve with each new drawing and all of your drawings were wonderful to begin with. I am so very proud of you!
CATHY, Happy Birthday. Do take time to care for yourself. Little precious Serena (Love those chunky arms) will get her sleep habits straight. I would take her to the dr. I used to work for a pediatrician and he said to let the cry exactly 20 min. Get on the phone with a friend to distract you. Thats what I did and Linda and I would talk till she stopped. I always peeked later and made sure she was o.k. Then I slept when she slept if I could.
JUNE, I just loved the picture of MM and Gyspsy. She is has such pretty markings and you can tell MM loves her and takes care of her. I loved both pics but this one captured my heart.
SHIRLEY, my love, I am so sorry you have been in the hospital and have diagnosis. The procedure will take care of that. Jim had it. Maybe right after Christmas you can have it done and not have to deal with it in the coming year. You know all us prayer warriors are already lifting you up in prayer for a safe proceure and return to good health.	
JOSEPHINE, The picture of your daughter (?) and kids was precious. LM sure is good with whoever takes her picture. The camera loves her. Her big brother is handsome as well.
ARAN, prayers are being lifted for You, Judy, and the family. Such a bad time of the year to lose another sibling. I am sure this weighs heavy on her heart. Good she has a good friend like you to lean on.
DAWN, thanks for telling us about the knitting books on Kindle. I ordered them both. Hope you had a good time at your secret Santa party. It is hared buying for someone you dont know.
JOY (SASSAFRAS), Happy Birthday love.
DARALENE, What wonderful ideas you have given us for stocking stuffers.
NORMA, I Knew your daughter would just love this shawl. Please take a picture of the bride wearing it. I am so sorry your little DGS is sick. I have him on the prayer list.
CHRIS, so sorry about you Safara Browser Account. Prayers that all of this worrisome stuff can be worked out and not spoil your holidays.
MARY JO, you had some good ideas for stocking stuffers too. You stay warm in all the snow. I cant even imagine. Glad some nice good Samaritan is clearing it for you.
Margaret, I loved your socks. I want to grow up to be like you and make beautiful socks that actually fit! I want to learn toe up (I hate the Kitchener Stitch) sock making and continue to expound on lace knitting this year.
Well, off to bed. Have a day of cooking tomorrow. Jim said he would help but sometimes the two of us in the kitchen doesnt work.Know what I mean?
I Love You To the Moon and Back. Betty.
Oh, meant to ask, does anyone know about how many yards it takes to make a 60 scarf in Fingering Weight Yarn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


It's a terrible story isn't it? 8 children between 18months and they think 15 years is what I heard all stabbed. A very tough Christmas for yet more people. What on earth prompts someone to do something like this?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> May as well post the socks from my Club yarn for October. Just waiting for th epattern to see what goes this months wool.


Nice socks and great colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn, brilliant, brilliant news. Do have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday dear Desert Joy! Sassafras!


 :thumbup: Cool, another Birthday  Happy Birthday to you......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It would be worth while getting the GP to check her out if you can't pick any obvious reason such as teething as it is so unusual for her. Could just be a new stage and requiring less sleep but worth checking. If it is an ear problem as flyt!n suggested it may hurt when she is lying down but not at other times.
> Poor Serena- and you and DD as well trying to cope with her when you just want to sleep!


Mmm, ears were only checked on Tuesday... all clear. I think it is a new stage and she wants to be held to sleep I am afraid. Bad routine, not consistant and she is over tired which makes it worse. It will turn around I am sure.

DD had her gastroscopy and colonoscopy today... all clear, but he has sent some biopsies to be tested for celiac. In a way I hope it comes back positive as then we would have an answer... either way it seems that she will have to see a dietician and eat BETTER.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I always have to remind myself that this is a phase that needs to be worked (and endured) through....feel for you and hope it goes back to 10-12 hours per night very soon.


Yep, we will work through this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I should mention that a couple of times DD has given in to the screaming and put her in bed with her...... instant sleep! :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Great news Railyn. I'm so pleased for you. Now go and enjoy your Christmas and New Year!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Railyn, that is the best news and gift!!! So happy for you and your family. And it will be so fun to have your family come and celebrate with you. I can imagine how excited they all are.
> I assume you knitted all those socks?!?! That is amazing and impressive for sure.


Woo Hoo... fantastic news :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


I know. Just so tragic. I am beyond words for this type of thing....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Do we have any news of Melody, Gages Mom ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, ears were only checked on Tuesday... all clear. I think it is a new stage and she wants to be held to sleep I am afraid. Bad routine, not consistant and she is over tired which makes it worse. It will turn around I am sure.
> 
> DD had her gastroscopy and colonoscopy today... all clear, but he has sent some biopsies to be tested for celiac. In a way I hope it comes back positive as then we would have an answer... either way it seems that she will have to see a dietician and eat BETTER.


Likely is a a new stage then. Knowing htat ist is nit liekly to be helath related (unless she is getting more teeth) means you and DD need to decide on an approach that you are both willing to follow so you can have consistency.
Taking her into bed settles her and everyone gets to sleep- but is it something that DD really wants find herself having to do all the time? And the current advice is that it should not be done becuase of SIDS.
Not fun trying to decide how to approach it. And difficult when there are two of you in the house. She's you're daughters child but its your house. Don't envy you at all.
Vicky would wake up at night and I just decided that the easiest thing to do was feed her (mind you no bottles etc to heat up which made it easier) as she would go straight back to sleep. She stopped in her own sweet time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do we have any news of Melody, Gages Mom ?


Heard nothing for a long time that I'm aware off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wait to see the photos of the stockings!! And, what wonderful news to be cancer free!!! 2015 is sure looking to be a wonderful year for you. Enjoy Christmas with the family- having them clean up sounds wonderful...My DH always heads up the clean up crew--think he'll have some extra helpers this year!



Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.

Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, great photos from a great day out. I hope you have the all clear soon. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


That is wonderful news, I am so pleased for you! :thumbup: :thumbup: Your Christmas will be a double celebration now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Had the same problem with my MIL who thought that DD#1 should get a gift when it was DD#2's birthday. Paula is nearly 8 years older than Susan and the thing that really ticked me off was that it didn't work the other way around. Promptly put a stop to that much to her displeasure. But she got over it quickly when DD#1 married an African-American man--I'd had him as a student as well as most of his siblings and knew the family. She refused to come to the wedding and in general did not acknowledge my two eldest GSs. Her loss.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You're so right that it's her loss. My youngest son has been married to a beautiful African-American woman for over 30 years. They gave me 2 beautiful grandchildren. And I love all of them dearly. It's a shame your MIL has let her immature prejudice stand in the way of the joy they would bring her!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am all balled up on the birthdays. I wish everyone a belated or current Happy Birthday! YOu are all dear to me. Shirley


Thank you for sharing that beautiful card. I hope you're feeling better.
You're still in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


Marilyn, that's wonderful news. What a grand Christmas present!! Now I can add a prayer of thanks for your healing instead of a prayer FOR healing.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oops! Double post!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I should mention that a couple of times DD has given in to the screaming and put her in bed with her...... instant sleep! :roll:


 In the middle of the night that's very understandable!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> PurpleFi, great photos from a great day out. I hope you have the all clear soon. :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


It seems every day, another monster takes the lives of innocents!
I'll keep the survivor my prayers and will pray for healing and comfort for the remaining family and friends.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My dear Betty. I always enjoy your posts. You never forget anyone! You are so caring. What a wonderful childhood your children must have had.
I've never had the deep, constant depression but my daughter has been taking medicine for hers for the last few years. It's made all the difference in the world.
Enjoy having your family around you.
I make all of my socks ribbing down and have done the Kitchener stitch so often I've memorized it so don't mind that at all.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
> We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.
> 
> Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


So glad to hear from you. I know the knit exhibit was wonderful...wish it were online...I'd love to see it. Beautiful pictures. But the one of you and June is lovely...your care for each other shines through.
I hope you have good news from the eye clinic. I've missed spending each morning in your garden!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
Happy Happy Day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do we have any news of Melody, Gages Mom ?


Likely she is fighting mold, working long hours and the Canadian winter- The answer phone message is definitely Greg, so she knows we are concerned.

I also left a message this time for Zoe- I find that easier than her inevitable, I am too busy to talk.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
> Happy Happy Day!


I don't think they did.
*GrandmaPaula, happy birthday. Do have the most wonderful day.*


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> As I friend of mine just wrote in her Christmas card, the best gift is all of you giving of your time to me and to each of us.
> My daughter in law is a tough one, I think maybe I over think what I should do for her.


Oh, yes, agree about best gift-- this group is outstanding.

DIL-- I can so relate to that one-- it is my SIL. But one year I made more pj bottoms for family and made one for him. He hugged me and said, "Now I feel like one of the family." If DIL likes animals, and if your Staples has them, there are darling paperclips in the shape of cats or dogs that might be unusual and please almost anyone who deals with paper.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free.


Best gift any of us could ask for! Hooray!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


The whole world is nuts. Killing never solves anything. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Please knit something complicated so it might help take your mind off this event. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


I am so happy to hear your news!

I just finished a stocking for Arriana.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


I just saw this on the news. So sad. Sending up prayers


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Angels,
> Went to SS supper Tues and enjoyed being with everyone. Everyone was raving over my sweater.


How hilarious about the sweater and wonderful about getting family together. Depression is very hard to deal with and, in my opinion, most doctors of all kinds have no clue.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> You're so right that it's her loss. My youngest son has been married to a beautiful African-American woman for over 30 years. They gave me 2 beautiful grandchildren. And I love all of them dearly. It's a shame your MIL has let her immature prejudice stand in the way of the joy they would bring her!
> Junek


Very well-said, June.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I don't think they did.
> *GrandmaPaula, happy birthday. Do have the most wonderful day.*


The same from here, Grandma Paula.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
> We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.
> 
> Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Good morning Purple! I am praying you get good news from the eye dr. Love the photos. It's grey here too. A dusting of snow and icy patches on the roads. DD and I are going shopping today with the baby. Hoping to finish most of my shopping.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
> Happy Happy Day!


Happy Birthday Paula!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
> We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.
> 
> Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Love it---I walked that path a few times...love Borough Market and it's free food tasting--had several lunches there. Also love the photos of Oxford Street and South Bank.

Hope you get your eye issues fixed quickly and that you're doing fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Paula!! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What great news, now you really have something to celebrate & the added bonus of having your whole family Christmas eve makes it even better & if they do the clean up you have the best of all worlds. Looking forward to seeing photos of your stockings.



Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


That's terrible. Why do lunatics go after children? I hope they catch the perpetrator soon. As I have said before the world is going crazy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Paula. Hope you can extend your celebrations into the new year.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very well-said, June.


I'm happy whenever one of my children can find love and happiness. That's all I ask for. And fortunately, he found his and they do bring me joy!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, Happy Birthday, have a great day.

Julie, glad to see you here,taking a break from all your preparations to move.

Purple, lovely photos, sounds like you had a great time. I hope you get your eye problem fixed soon.

It has been damp & foggy here for days, the trees look so beautiful hung with hoar frost. I don't like fog but it looks like a Christmas card.
DH has 2 bird feeders outside our patio door, sometimes it is almost like a scene from the old Hitchcock movie The Birds there are so many. We have 2 kinds of Grossbeaks & Chickadees, so pretty, He's feeding sunflower seeds in one feeder & canola seed in the other, obviously a good choice.
Well, must get off here & go get my hair cut. Hopefully today I will get the rest of my wrapping done & make Turtles & Date balls. We really don't need anymore baking but since I give plates of those away each year people will be expecting them.
I got my nephews hat done, really like that pattern so will be doing it again I'm sure. The Antler hat I posted the link to a few days ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
> We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.
> 
> Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


I never knew John Lewis was on the South Bank!!! You must have needed that yarn really badly! Hope you get your eye problem sorted soon. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, Happy Birthday, have a great day.
> 
> Julie, glad to see you here,taking a break from all your preparations to move.
> 
> ...


A very brief break, Bonnie! I am making some very tiny panini with sun-dried tomato, anf freshly harvested Marjoram leaves- When I went out at 4 a.m., to harvest the marjoram- into the pitch dark night, the Southern Cross, which so few of us know on the KTP, was pointing directly to where the sun will rise in an hour or so, being right on the Summer Solstice. From here on in, out days get shorter, and the weather usually settled for summer.
Pity I can't take good sky photos with this camera!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandma Paula, Happy Birthday! I hope you're having a wonderful day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free.
> 
> Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas.


*HAPPY DANCING for you! Woohoo!*


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Likely is a a new stage then. Knowing htat ist is nit liekly to be helath related (unless she is getting more teeth) means you and DD need to decide on an approach that you are both willing to follow so you can have consistency.
> Taking her into bed settles her and everyone gets to sleep- but is it something that DD really wants find herself having to do all the time? And the current advice is that it should not be done becuase of SIDS.
> Not fun trying to decide how to approach it. And difficult when there are two of you in the house. She's you're daughters child but its your house. Don't envy you at all.
> Vicky would wake up at night and I just decided that the easiest thing to do was feed her (mind you no bottles etc to heat up which made it easier) as she would go straight back to sleep. She stopped in her own sweet time.


If there is a chance that it might be a problem about SIDS, please don't let her do it if you can convince her. I had a SIDs (Sudden infant Death Syndrome) we didn't let her sleep with us but I would really avoid anything that is even possibly thought of as a SIDS cause. It is something you carry all your life.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Best gift any of us could ask for! Hooray!


Well put, Mary Jo!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


How Wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So happy for the good news. That is the best present you could get.
23 stockings...Wow, how do you ever fill that many?? They must look lovely. Will be so great to have family with you and bringing food and doing clean-up is fabulous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well, my good mood has been spoilt with the news out of Cairns, North Queensland of a family slaughter. 8 cuilfren stabbed to death, 7 of yhem siblings and yhe 8th a cousin. An adilt female is in hospital with stab wounds. She is under guard and assisting police with their investigations. Way it is reported, makes me wonder who is responsible.


Oh no! How terrible.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lyn, Woohoo, cancer free. So happy for you.
Josephine, sounds like you and Londy had perfect Ladies Day.
Paula, have a very happy birthday.
Julie, thank you for calling Mellie and Zoe. Miss them both.
Betty, congratulations on fitting into a 20 year old sweater.
June, thank you for statements about your DDIL.
Shirley, sorry for your loss of daughter through SIDS. My baby sister died of SIDS.
Hoping to finish Fair Isle hat today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's a terrible story isn't it? 8 children between 18months and they think 15 years is what I heard all stabbed. A very tough Christmas for yet more people. What on earth prompts someone to do something like this?


So heartbreaking. I think this will affect the whole world since we are clear on the other side of the world and feel it deeply. Words can't explain the evil that happened in this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Angels,
> Went to SS supper Tues and enjoyed being with everyone. Everyone was raving over my sweater. I laughed and told them it is only 20 years old. I paid a pretty penny for it when I worked. I bought two different colors and styles and they both are still looking good. I was thrilled I could still get into it.
> I have finally finished with the house. Tomorrow I will spend the day cooking and may get to do a little washing afterwards, then we just wait until Saturday. The kids are all coming at three. I can hardly wait. It would be perfect if Angie and Steve were able to come.
> Got my hair cut today. Feels so much better and Nancy does a great job fixing it. I go once a month to
> ...


Bulldog, It does sound like an actual chemical/hormonal imbalance. Depression is awful to go through. There are things that can be done to help and even foods that help lift one's own production of seratonin. Please don't suffer if there is help out there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, ears were only checked on Tuesday... all clear. I think it is a new stage and she wants to be held to sleep I am afraid. Bad routine, not consistant and she is over tired which makes it worse. It will turn around I am sure.
> 
> DD had her gastroscopy and colonoscopy today... all clear, but he has sent some biopsies to be tested for celiac. In a way I hope it comes back positive as then we would have an answer... either way it seems that she will have to see a dietician and eat BETTER.


Sorry you are having problems with DD and Serena. Hope if it is Celiac that you have gluten free sections in your stores. Makes it so easy to find the products. Yes, it would be nice to have an answer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Do we have any news of Melody, Gages Mom ?


Noot that I know of. I think she is just so busy with work and family that she doesn't have time. Hope that is the reason.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Went to London yesterday with Londy, we visited a knitwear exhibition with items from the last century. Then went to Borough Market where our lunch was testing all the free samples of food, washed down with mulled wine.
> We walked along the South Bank and visited all the Christmas market stalls and I ended up in John Lewis where I just had to buy some wool.
> 
> Sorry I still cant do catch up (waiting to hear from the eye clinic) but send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.


Sounds perfect to me. Thank you so much for sharing this with me. Takes me back to when I lived in Germany and everything was so alive this time of year with the Christmas Markets outside the Cathedral and several others in the town and the stands outside with people in their coats drinking mulled wine. The smell of roasting chestnuts. You've just brought back so many memories. You both look fantastic and so happy. Here's to a good report on your eyes but also an answer to the problem.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
> Happy Happy Day!


Apparently we needed you. Thank you Julie in the midst of all your hectic time, you still find time to remember the birthdays.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Grandma Paula and may it be a wonderful one for you. It is rather overcast and I do hope not with icy roads. DH's car was covered in a sheet of ice last night but the roads were still ok here. Looks like you were a Christmas present to your parents. Have a great celebration!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very brief break, Bonnie! I am making some very tiny panini with sun-dried tomato, anf freshly harvested Marjoram leaves- When I went out at 4 a.m., to harvest the marjoram- into the pitch dark night, the Southern Cross, which so few of us know on the KTP, was pointing directly to where the sun will rise in an hour or so, being right on the Summer Solstice. From here on in, out days get shorter, and the weather usually settled for summer.
> Pity I can't take good sky photos with this camera!


Freshly harvested marjoram in the wee hours of the morning with the Southern Cross shining sounds magical. Enjoy the panini. A nice break for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Freshly harvested marjoram in the wee hours of the morning with the Southern Cross shining sounds magical. Enjoy the panini. A nice break for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Paula!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandma Paula I want to wish you a happy Birthday too!! Still catching up and reading backwards.


Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Grandma Paula and may it be a wonderful one for you. It is rather overcast and I do hope not with icy roads. DH's car was covered in a sheet of ice last night but the roads were still ok here. Looks like you were a Christmas present to your parents. Have a great celebration!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Paula, add my wishes for birthday blessings! 

Julie, wonderful pictures, and your tree looks just right!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn, I'm SO happy to hear of you good news! Praises to God! I hope you will have a wonderful Christmas with your family too. 
We are having all our family over here as well on Christmas afternoon. I'm so glad when we're all able to be together. My daughter in law actually contacted others and asked if we could have it here "uh yeah, I think so"!! 
Prayers for all who aren't feeling well. Asking for me too as I have bronchitis ugh!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God Railyn! I am so thrilled for you at being cancer free. What a wonderful Christmas present for you and your family!


Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Grandmapaula  HAPPY BIRTHDAY*. You are probably still sewing on the pjs but please take time to celebrate this day and wishes for many more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I did get a laugh the other day about your DH opening up the door and shooting.
It sounds so beautiful outside with your description of the fog and frost. There are those special moments of winter that take your breath away with the beauty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How wonderful that you went to the Christmas party. Your tree and candle setting are quite lovely. Good to know that you are taking the time to make your Christmas special and time for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I love your photos. it looks very exotic. Give Ringo a stroke from me :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very brief break, Bonnie! I am making some very tiny panini with sun-dried tomato, anf freshly harvested Marjoram leaves- When I went out at 4 a.m., to harvest the marjoram- into the pitch dark night, the Southern Cross, which so few of us know on the KTP, was pointing directly to where the sun will rise in an hour or so, being right on the Summer Solstice. From here on in, out days get shorter, and the weather usually settled for summer.
> Pity I can't take good sky photos with this camera!


That all sounds so very appetising, Julie, but 4am?? id love to be looking at the Southern cross - would be unfamiliar to my northern hemisphere eyes of course. Do make sure that your 'break' is restful as it sounds like you are going full speed ahead with all the moving out/in. Do have a fun but restful Christmas if at all possible.

Just read a bit further and saw your photos. The tree and candle look good and its nice to see Ringo at rest. evidence of a busy time at the party too,
Hugs, Lin


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I did get a laugh the other day about your DH opening up the door and shooting.
> It sounds so beautiful outside with your description of the fog and frost. There are those special moments of winter that take your breath away with the beauty.


Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Grandma Paula! And thanks to Julie who in the middle of everything she is dealing with helps us remember our birthday friends.

And to Railyn, that is about the best news for anyone to hear. I'm so happy for you. I bet the holidays will be especially enjoyable for you and your famiy.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sassafras, Happy Birthday from Minnesota. I must have missed it. Wishing you a wonderful 2015.
> 
> Marilyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Mmm, ears were only checked on Tuesday... all clear. I think it is a new stage and she wants to be held to sleep I am afraid. Bad routine, not consistant and she is over tired which makes it worse. It will turn around I am sure.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Just a thought as I have been out of the loop, could it be an extreme case of separation anxiety? I know some babies go through this and it last a while but they do outgrow it in time. Unfortunately there is no easy solution. 
Evelyn


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A very brief break, Bonnie! I am making some very tiny panini with sun-dried tomato, anf freshly harvested Marjoram leaves- When I went out at 4 a.m., to harvest the marjoram- into the pitch dark night, the Southern Cross, which so few of us know on the KTP, was pointing directly to where the sun will rise in an hour or so, being right on the Summer Solstice. From here on in, out days get shorter, and the weather usually settled for summer.
> Pity I can't take good sky photos with this camera!


And after tomorrow, for us, our days will get very slowly longer!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Love the photos Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Railyn, I'm SO happy to hear of you good news! Praises to God! I hope you will have a wonderful Christmas with your family too.
> We are having all our family over here as well on Christmas afternoon. I'm so glad when we're all able to be together. My daughter in law actually contacted others and asked if we could have it here "uh yeah, I think so"!!
> Prayers for all who aren't feeling well. Asking for me too as I have bronchitis ugh!


Get better soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


Love the renewed frame and your lovely, warm hat!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


Love the window and the hat!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Ringo is such a handsome boy-- no wonder you love him so much. The flowers are lovely and the yucca? OMG, never saw one that tall! Ours do not have the bare stalks, usually, and certainly not that large. WOW. What I learn on here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


Window is awesome! You did a great job. And the hat is really nice, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Window is awesome! You did a great job. And the hat is really nice, too.


Agree totally!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


I'm not sure which I like the best, Window or Hat... both are really neat. You are so clever and hard working. Thanks for showing us your latest projects.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you. Bonnie, love the hat.
Julie, love the pictures. Hug Ringo for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I love it. What a great idea. Think I mentioned that my sister did that with a fireplace screen that I gifted her. I is a 3 panel wrought iron, rather ornate and creamy white and she put a mirror in it so has a mirror with the 2 sides and it is so gorgeous. You are so creative and that hat is quite wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

couple of minutes early but here is the knitting tea party for 19 December '14. sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306685-1.html#6535634


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It seems every day, another monster takes the lives of innocents!
> I'll keep the survivor my prayers and will pray for healing and comfort for the remaining family and friends.
> Junek


The mother of the 7 siblings has been arrested-wondered if that was going to be the outcome from the limited information we first received.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
> Happy Happy Day!


Happy Birthday GrnadmaPaula, have a lvoely day.
So many inconsiderate parents making their children share Christmas with a birthday (says me with Vicky's birthday coming up on Tuesday!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The mother of the 7 siblings has been arrested-wondered if that was going to be the outcome from the limited information we first received.


I'd wondered likewise, when the report I read said no one in the community need be alarmed that more might happen. So very sad for all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And after tomorrow, for us, our days will get very slowly longer!!
> Junek


Yay!!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry you are having problems with DD and Serena. Hope if it is Celiac that you have gluten free sections in your stores. Makes it so easy to find the products. Yes, it would be nice to have an answer.


All our major suoermarkets have gluten free sections these days- while not an easy diet to keep to it is much easier now than it used to be be.

But at least if turns out to be caelic they will know what it is and can deal with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> The mother of the 7 siblings has been arrested-wondered if that was going to be the outcome from the limited information we first received.


That is even more heart-rending!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is even more heart-rending!
> Junek


Just read a longer article and it seems it was the 20yo brother of the other 7 who found them-that poor young lad dealing with finding such a gruesome thing when he got home and then the deaths of so many siblings and done by his mother (assuming of course that it was her). No idea how you would feel about a parent who had doen that- I just can't comprehend trying to deal with something like that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The mother of the 7 siblings has been arrested-wondered if that was going to be the outcome from the limited information we first received.


OMG, how could a mother do that to her children.

Julie, love the photos. Yucca of course won't grow here but I have seen it in our travels, the blooms smell so wonderful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the window/now a mirror. You did a wonderful job refinishing it. The antler hat is very pretty also. Your knitting is always so even and I love the blue color.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


Fantastic news. I guess being tired in the short term is worth it to get rid of the cancer. I am so happy for you and so pleased that the family will help bring food for your Christmas celebration and help with all the clean up. I am happy for you to have your family gather together to celebrate so much. Enjoy your Christmas.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Paula. I hope your day was filled with many blessings.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sorry I am late Paula --Happy birthday and many more*.

Pacer, I will get back to you immediately after Christmas. I am still taking it really easy. I am spending most of the time taking it easy right now.

Matthews work is wonderful. I think the deer is outstanding.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dear friends, I must share my good news with you. I went to my oncologist today for the results of my recent tests and was told that I am cancer free. Praises to God! I thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I feel so blessed.
> I will have routine check-ups the rest of my life but that is OK.
> Now I have the excitement for Christmas. Also learned today that the family is coming here for Christmas. We will have dinner on the 24th as some of the family have to work Christmas day. I am very used to this as they all work in some kind of emergency service. We get together when we can and enjoy it. DH will fix a roast and I will made dinner rolls and the kids will bring the rest and they promised to clean up so it is a win/win situation all around.
> I just finished the Christmas stocking for my great-grandson. I have a couple more to put names on yet but all the rest are done and ready to be hung. I think there are 23 stockings for 4 generations. Yes, I made myself one too. I will get someone to help me post a picture.
> I am off to bed. Hugs and happy knitting everyone.


Marilyn: This is indeed great news. What a wonderful Christmas gift you and your family have received.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Grandma Paula. Hope your birthday was mwonderful


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


Lovely job on the window and great hat :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone may well have already mentioned, today is GrandmaPaula's birthday.
> Happy Happy Day!


Happy Birthday....... Have a great day... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible. Why do lunatics go after children? I hope they catch the perpetrator soon. As I have said before the world is going crazy.


Unfortunately it has turned out to be the mother that has done this... on the news today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Great photos Julie, thanks for sharing. Your tree looks like the same size as mine. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the window and the hat!


Ditto.... to Bonnie..... great job. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just read a longer article and it seems it was the 20yo brother of the other 7 who found them-that poor young lad dealing with finding such a gruesome thing when he got home and then the deaths of so many siblings and done by his mother (assuming of course that it was her). No idea how you would feel about a parent who had doen that- I just can't comprehend trying to deal with something like that.


So, so tragic. I really feel for that poor young guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos Julie, thanks for sharing. Your tree looks like the same size as mine. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

bonnie, I love your refinished window! I have an old attic window with 6 panes in it and it's so beautiful and weathered I love the mirror idea! Thanks for posting the photo. I tooc can only post photos sometimes so I forget to even try. Maybe I'll try to post a picture of my little Christmas tree.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he's definitely the great white hunter :lol:  or maybe the great red neck  :lol:
> Ok I haven't been able to post photos but today it works. What gives?
> Someone wanted to see my old window I was refinishing


----------

